# Conspiracy Theories



## Erniedytn (Jun 9, 2007)

Whose got one 
Lets hear it


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 10, 2007)

OK I'll start us off........

9/11 was an inside job. Anybody who is not legally blind, and has watched the towers collapse can see this.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 10, 2007)

Okay, so true. No way an airplane flew through the Pentagon either. The whole thing is a farce, scam, whatever you want to call it. Just to scare the people into backing them up. To make them feel that it is okay to kill. A reason to go further into the terrorist fight etc blah blah blah...........People can believe it all they want, it is Fucked up!


----------



## Reprogammed (Jun 11, 2007)

I like the Umbrella Man theory.
In the Zapruder film, an umbrella is displayed, on a clear day, a split second before JFK bites it.
Signal? Gunbrella?


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 11, 2007)

AAAHhhh--classic conspiracies....I like it! I think this umbrella was either a signal, or an attempt to hide something that was in plain view.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 11, 2007)

This is an interesting movie to watch on 9/11. It's like 2 hours long, but very informative.
Loose Change


----------



## Roseman (Jun 11, 2007)

I always thought putting the anus one inch away from the vagina was some sort of conspiracy!


----------



## el_maco (Jun 11, 2007)

i think only people in usa believe in 9/11


----------



## Reprogammed (Jun 12, 2007)

Just like a lot of Arabs don't believe in the Holocaust?


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 12, 2007)

Reprogammed said:


> Just like a lot of Arabs don't believe in the Holocaust?


That one is a little TOO far fetched for me. I mean there are tons of videos of Jewish people in concentration camps like cattle. There is also video of them being murdered by the thousands.


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 12, 2007)

el_maco said:


> i think only people in usa believe in 9/11


 
What does this mean...I seiously don't know.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 12, 2007)

Conspiracy Theory:

Paris Hilton is a man?............


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jun 12, 2007)

I live in the U.S. But I am also 18 so i dont really look into 9/11. How could it be such a consperiacy theroy? Im not trying to be a smart ass im just ignorant on how it would be one.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 12, 2007)

Live2Die420 said:


> I live in the U.S. But I am also 18 so i dont really look into 9/11. How could it be such a consperiacy theroy? Im not trying to be a smart ass im just ignorant on how it would be one.


*Just Google "9/11 Conspiracy Theories"...Im sure you could find more than you wanted to know.*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't hold much credence with most conspiracy theories... we ARE them.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 13, 2007)

Roseman said:


> I always thought putting the anus one inch away from the vagina was some sort of conspiracy!


LOL! Good one. I bet women think this a lot, especially when those aiming problems occur while we're in full thrust mode. LOL, lol,lol.

Cheers mate, you've made my morning!


----------



## MenaceToSociety6 (Jun 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *Reprogammed*
> _Just like a lot of Arabs don't believe in the Holocaust_



_Yup one of my friends who's happend's to be Arabian always tell's me and my brother story's on how there was no way for for Hitler to even come close to killing more than just a few thousand jews, and there just building it up for sympathy (he thinks all jew's are "EVIL" in his words)and how could Hitler have the resourse's on killing more than Millions of jews (what they teach ous in school) when he was to busy fighting The soviet union on one side, and The US on the other....._

_Wel dont scream at me about most of this stuff im just saying what he told ous but maybe im not writing it down &#37;100 like he said it, he make's alot of sence when he tell's you i dont think im having the same effect_


----------



## budman226 (Jun 18, 2007)

man i could go on and on about the 911 conspiracy there is so much evidence supporting this theory its really hard for anyone to be convinced otherwise. its crazy go on youtube.com and look into it


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 18, 2007)

budman226 said:


> man i could go on and on about the 911 conspiracy there is so much evidence supporting this theory its really hard for anyone to be convinced otherwise. its crazy go on youtube.com and look into it


He's right.....you could spend all day looking at evidence showing the blatent lie we have been told.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 18, 2007)

*Wassup E. I didnt wanna comment...just stopping thru to say wassup to ya.*


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 18, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *Wassup E. I didnt wanna comment...just stopping thru to say wassup to ya.*


Same shit different day my friend


----------



## ozstone (Jun 18, 2007)

I havent seen this one in here yet have a read, it can come across a bit wierd but in essence it sometimes makes sense sort of, i need a cone 
www.sweetliberty.org/perspectivejewishpersecutionintro.htm
or just google jewish persecution

have fun

Oz


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 19, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Whose got one
> Lets hear it


area 51 i think you know something about this.peace.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 19, 2007)

ozstone said:


> I havent seen this one in here yet have a read, it can come across a bit wierd but in essence it sometimes makes sense sort of, i need a cone
> www.sweetliberty.org/perspectivejewishpersecutionintro.htm
> or just google jewish persecution
> 
> ...


There is more to this theory than you think. Two passages I like in particular:

1) This is a classic example of the Hegelian dialectic in practice where a problem is created and crisis-managed to a pre-determined resolution. All this is brought into sharp focus in this examination of the increasing influence of Talmudic Judaism in America and the world to the detriment of Jew and non-Jew alike

2) After reading Jackie Patru's "Persecution of the Jews", consider this thought: Spiritual consciousness is the only solution to problems created by material consciousness. When men practice the highest ideal of religion -- love of God -- there can be no conflict. 

My interest in this subject delves waaaaaay deeper than the Jewish faith though. But this is just another prime example of how easy the masses are manipulated.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 19, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> area 51 i think you know something about this.peace.


We could start a whole new forum on this subject. No real mystery here though


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 19, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> We could start a whole new forum on this subject. No real mystery here though


Ya what goes on there now? What went on there in the past? So many questions.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 19, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Ya what goes on there now? What went on there in the past? So many questions.


Top secret research... research that is priceless to countries like ours. Hence the secrecy.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 19, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Ya what goes on there now? What went on there in the past? So many questions.


What do you think is going on there?


----------



## sasarchiver (Jun 19, 2007)

i wrote abig thing on this subject the other day and accidently hit the back button on my mouse Grrrr....

When i was younger i liked the JFK assaination. I remember when i first saw it, the bullet to the head shot (by socalled lee H Oswald). I must have been, pheww, atleast 15-16yrs old, im going back a lonngggg time lol even then i knew the shot to the head wasnt fired by from behind, its clear hes shot from the front, his head moves back and to the left=front to the right. what i always remember thinking was i bet if this was evidence in a case, not jfk, but ur normal joe bloggs, would it be admissable?? wasnt untill the movie, JFK, came out and u see the fatal shot, but milli seconds after jfk is hit, govenor connelly is seen being hit, after jfk. thats a strange one. if u have the film or the clip, watch it, but dont look at jfk, look at the man infront of him.

anyways, then 9/11. When it happened it didnt cross my mind it was a conspiracy as i was to dam angry, im not american but i still felt horrified by it. only thing i didnt get was when u see bush being told in that classroom, he just sat there. why wasnt he wisked away. I didnt get that but thought no more of it. Then about 6months later i started hearing things that didnt add up. Main one at the Time, was WTC 7, there heard on news footage radios that there away to PULL building 7, that takes months to plan and setup. I know this cause ive been part of 4 high rise buildings being PULLED and it took several months, isnt easy. 
Then i heard alot of specualtion, no proof, so i was abit weary of a conspiracy. then u started seeing pentagon footage etc etc.
Theres too much to mention. One thin i saw was mike ruperts true and lies of 9/11. I liked that cos theres no specualtion, he has it all in black and white. he doesnt go into a conspiracy but he gives u facts about how the us works, builds econimes etc. And the CIA, he says alot about that. if u have a chance watch it, it gives u a different look on it that no-one else has done yet. BTW he doesnt even go into what happened that day.
definetly something wrong with the whole picture thats for dam sure.

there has only ever been 3 high rise building to collapse cos of a fire and they are WTC 1 and 2, and WTC 7......A B52 hit the empire state building in the 60s, i think, that didnt collapse, infact the fire didnt go very far.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jun 19, 2007)

I audited "Physics for Future Presidents" class taught by Professor Muller of Berkeley University. One of his colleagues worked in Area 51 during the "Roswell Incident". In actuality, this is what happened:

It was discovered that sound channels existed in the ocean and in the atmosphere. During the war, pilots were given metal spheres to drop in the ocean if they were shot down. The spheres would sink, and when they reached a certain depth, they would collapse releasing a powerful sound wave. This wave would travel a very long distance in this sound channel. Using monitoring stations, they could triangulate their position for rescue.

Next, they discovered similar sound channels in the atmosphere. They sent large balloons up into this sound channel to monitor for telltale sounds of nuclear testing by Russia. Of course, we didn't want anybody else to have this kind of monitoring ability as we were carrying out our own nuclear tests.

This was the big secret, and reason for cover up carried out by our government in Roswell.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 20, 2007)

Yup. Sounds about right to me. Of course people would much rather believe they kept aliens there.


----------



## fishindog (Jun 20, 2007)

how bout the conspiracy of never landing on the moon??? anyone think that we never landed there and it was all a fake???


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 20, 2007)

fishindog said:


> how bout the conspiracy of never landing on the moon??? anyone think that we never landed there and it was all a fake???


Not me.....


----------



## fishindog (Jun 20, 2007)

ya my buddy brought that subject up the other day n showed me a vid on youtube...search moon hoaxs and watch the one where the light falls down in the background, wuts up with that??? and there is also one that kinda shows a camera man in a picture...so as of a few days ago i am curious on if we ever really landed there???


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't need to search anything. Conspiracy theories are always full of shit, and they are doctored or engineered to make you believe what the author(s) want.


----------



## fishindog (Jun 20, 2007)

k well then y the hell r u in this discussion if u know EVERYTHING then????


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 20, 2007)

fishindog said:


> k well then y the hell r u in this discussion if u know EVERYTHING then????


Boo-fucking-hoo moron.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 20, 2007)

skunksuhybrid why is it that you always come in with your two cents and when it gets refuted you start handing out insults, if you don't like what someone says ignore it, or reply in a manner that doesn't make you out to look like a jerk.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 20, 2007)

What I said wasn't refuted. If it was then I would have responded intelligently.

I am always willing to drop my vocabulary to suit the person I am conversing with.


----------



## battosai (Jun 20, 2007)

what if f e d s made websites for puff and trip to gather information on people trends and methods?


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 20, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> What I said wasn't refuted. If it was then I would have responded intelligently.
> 
> I am always willing to drop my vocabulary to suit the person I am conversing with.


 You're right it wasn't refuted I appologize about that but you do seem to have a temper when dealing with people who have an opposite opinion of you. I also understand where you are coming from on the vocabulary thing. Imagine trying to speak with someone through ebay who types like a 7 year old, has no clue how to use the site, expects you to pay for expenses that they are responsible for, and is trying to haggle with you about their bid price AFTER they have bought your item. BUT you have to sit there and take their shit because believe it or not they have your future of selling in their hands with one simple feedback score.That is my current situation. Now if you revert down to their vocabulary level everytime someone speaks to you that way it's like repeating exactly what they said. In essence you bring yourself down to their level and nothing would ever get accomplished by doing so. So what's the point other than just being rude?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 20, 2007)

kieahtoka said:


> You're right it wasn't refuted I appologize about that but you do seem to have a temper when dealing with people who have an opposite opinion of you. I also understand where you are coming from on the vocabulary thing. Imagine trying to speak with someone through ebay who types like a 7 year old, has no clue how to use the site, expects you to pay for expenses that they are responsible for, and is trying to haggle with you about their bid price AFTER they have bought your item. BUT you have to sit there and take their shit because believe it or not they have your future of selling in their hands with one simple feedback score.That is my current situation. Now if you revert down to their vocabulary level everytime someone speaks to you that way it's like repeating exactly what they said. In essence you bring yourself down to their level and nothing would ever get accomplished by doing so. So what's the point other than just being rude?


It's not a temper with people that have an opposite opinion. I enjoy meeting these people, and the discussion may get heated but so long as it remains a discussion I'm fine.

You're right though, I do have very little patience with people that change tact in a conversation, when they run out of things to say and say something juvenile. I have tried to rectify this about my character, I think it's my street upbringing... the hotter your fire the less people are going to fuck with you.

I would say the same thing face to face, although I would say things much worse too. When i imagined the guy writing what he wrote my first reaction was that he was whining, or crying. So I let him know, as is my character.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 20, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> It's not a temper with people that have an opposite opinion. I enjoy meeting these people, and the discussion may get heated but so long as it remains a discussion I'm fine.
> 
> You're right though, I do have very little patience with people that change tact in a conversation, when they run out of things to say and say something juvenile. I have tried to rectify this about my character, I think it's my street upbringing... the hotter your fire the less people are going to fuck with you.
> 
> I would say the same thing face to face, although I would say things much worse too. When i imagined the guy writing what he wrote my first reaction was that he was whining, or crying. So I let him know, as is my character.


Trust me I know the feeling, but I think we've changed the subject of the actual topic so you guys get back to that, just had to add in my two cents. and for the record my belief on the moon landing is the same as you, we'd really have no reason for doing so other than to just fool russia, but wouldn't you think that a superpower like russia would find the discrepancies if we could?


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jun 20, 2007)

Let us not forget about man-bear-pig. I'm super serial here.


----------



## cali-high (Jun 20, 2007)

JFK

that was very sad thing


----------



## Roseman (Jun 20, 2007)

And MLK ! That for sure was a tragic conspiracy!


----------



## cali-high (Jun 20, 2007)

yeah thats forsure..


have you seen bubba ho-tep

its about jfk being black because they died him that color.

and elvis switched places with an impursonator


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 20, 2007)

TheConstantGardner said:


> I audited "Physics for Future Presidents" class taught by Professor Muller of Berkeley University. One of his colleagues worked in Area 51 during the "Roswell Incident". In actuality, this is what happened:
> 
> It was discovered that sound channels existed in the ocean and in the atmosphere. During the war, pilots were given metal spheres to drop in the ocean if they were shot down. The spheres would sink, and when they reached a certain depth, they would collapse releasing a powerful sound wave. This wave would travel a very long distance in this sound channel. Using monitoring stations, they could triangulate their position for rescue.
> 
> ...


 
Thats the kind of bullshit the government wants you to believe. I actually heard this exact same thing on The history Channel last night.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 20, 2007)

fishindog said:


> how bout the conspiracy of never landing on the moon??? anyone think that we never landed there and it was all a fake???


I think the first one was faked to fool Russia, but we eventually got there.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 20, 2007)

First of all...What's up Skunk....long time no argue 
Now here we go



skunkushybrid said:


> Yup. Sounds about right to me. Of course people would much rather believe they kept aliens there.


What exactly do you believe Skunk? The rhetoric that the mainstream media and the government pushes down our throats everyday? Thats exactly want they want you to do, buy into their bullshit so they can continue to manipulate everyone. Your doing exactly what they want you to do; conform to what they want us to believe is reality..... when in fact the reality is so far from your perception of the truth it is mind blowing. I know I'm probably not going to be able to get this through your head, but I just had to speak up. Every time someone says or even incinuates something outside what you think is the norm, you chime in with how ridiculous it is. Like kieahtoka said:



kieahtoka said:


> if you don't like what someone says ignore it, or reply in a manner that doesn't make you out to look like a jerk.


Is that so hard for you?
Then this next quote was not even directed at you:



fishindog said:


> ya my buddy brought that subject up the other day n showed me a vid on youtube...search moon hoaxs and watch the one where the light falls down in the background, wuts up with that??? and there is also one that kinda shows a camera man in a picture...so as of a few days ago i am curious on if we ever really landed there???


He wasn't talking directly to you, but yet you come back with:



skunkushybrid said:


> I don't need to search anything. Conspiracy theories are always full of shit, and they are doctored or engineered to make you believe what the author(s) want.


Why do you have to be such an ass all the time? If you don't believe in something either butt the fuck out, or just say this is crap and leave it at that.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jun 20, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Thats the kind of bullshit the government wants you to believe. I actually heard this exact same thing on The history Channel last night.


Really??? It seems more plausible than aliens making it thousands of light years only to screw up a landing and crashing a short distance from a highly restricted military base in a desert.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jun 20, 2007)

If you look closely in the background you can see a rollercoaster and what appears to be a billboard. It's kinda blurry, but if you look closely you'll see it.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 20, 2007)

TheConstantGardner said:


> Really??? It seems more plausible than aliens making it thousands of light years only to screw up a landing and crashing a short distance from a highly restricted military base in a desert.


Why is it more plausible? Because it fits into YOUR little perception of reality? Just because they have the ability to fly a long way doesn't make them immune to malfunctions. We went to the space station and managed to destroy a whole space shuttle(Columbia). You guy's are the most narrow minded stoners I have ever come into contact with.




TheConstantGardner said:


> If you look closely in the background you can see a rollercoaster and what appears to be a billboard. It's kinda blurry, but if you look closely you'll see it.


That's obviousley bullshit.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 20, 2007)

Here is a REAL picture to look at and wonder:

What is the Object in Lunar Orbiter Photograph?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 20, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> First of all...What's up Skunk....long time no argue
> Now here we go
> 
> 
> ...


Errm, this is what I did. 

Either, or? Who the fuck are you, my dad? 

I don't need to search anything to know that most conspiracy theories are full of shit. what's wrong with that? seems like a reasonable response. I'll tell you again, conspiracy theories are full of shit. So too are the theorists. WTF you going to do now?


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 20, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Errm, this is what I did.
> 
> Either, or? Who the fuck are you, my dad?
> 
> I don't need to search anything to know that most conspiracy theories are full of shit. what's wrong with that? seems like a reasonable response. I'll tell you again, conspiracy theories are full of shit. So too are the theorists. WTF you going to do now?


Trying to be a bad ass on the computer is like winning the special olympics......you might win, but you're still fucking retarded.

Now I will tell YOU again...Butt the fuck out!

We all know that if YOU don't believe it, then it MUST be false


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 20, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Trying to be a bad ass on the computer is like winning the special olympics......you might win, but you're still fucking retarded.
> 
> Now I will tell YOU again...Butt the fuck out!
> 
> We all know that if YOU don't believe it, then it MUST be false


I have not tried to be bad, it is a natural part of my character. 

Although, as you can see you telling me to do something does not work. WTF you going to do now?

Yes, I like that last part. Although I'd change the 'must be' to 'is definitely'.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 20, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> WTF you going to do now?


I will continue to post my opinions regardless of yours


----------



## LordMilowski (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone else an economist and understand Keynesian Economic Theory as it's presented in it's "amazing glory" today??? Ha, what a lie.

Tie that into the G8 Summit Meetings and a real understanding of how the Federal Reserve Banking System (which is NOT a federal organization, but a lending system to the US Government owned by a conglomerate of 8 families, 5 of whom still live in Europe), and you have one hell of a conspiracy involving the deterioration of current privacy and rights of freedom (If you don't know what freedom really, and I mean really is, go read a book by Frederick Bastiat called, "The Law."), as well as eliminating any potential for future growth to those already behind the curve.

And how about the federal income tax in general, it is illegal, it was illegal in 1913 when it was created, it never passed through congress or the senate... Why do we pay federal taxes, and who do they go to??? I have a copy of the original tax code written in 1913... it's only 12 or 13 pages long... funny huh.

You want to talk about conspiracy, look at inflation. Less than 1&#37; of America can accurately define inflation (Reuters), yet we are all, not just Americans, but every human being on earth, subject to it's wares. 

The answers are most certainly out there, what are you doing about it???


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 20, 2007)

LordMilowski said:


> Anyone else an economist and understand Keynesian Economic Theory as it's presented in it's "amazing glory" today??? Ha, what a lie.
> 
> Tie that into the G8 Summit Meetings and a real understanding of how the Federal Reserve Banking System (which is NOT a federal organization, but a lending system to the US Government owned by a conglomerate of 8 families, 5 of whom still live in Europe), and you have one hell of a conspiracy involving the deterioration of current privacy and rights of freedom (If you don't know what freedom really, and I mean really is, go read a book by Frederick Bastiat called, "The Law."), as well as eliminating any potential for future growth to those already behind the curve.
> 
> ...


I DO know that money is the root of ALL evil, and is definately a conspiracy within itself, so I can follow your line of thinking here.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 20, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> I will continue to post my opinions regardless of yours


So wtf you whinging about

That's exactly what I do.

I don't care if YOU think me an ass. Who the fuck are you?

Conspiracy theorists are complete morons. Needing to make shit up because they can't accept just how fucking GREAT mankind really is. We need to concentrate our efforts. All this bullshit does is give us something intangible to think about. Stops us realising our true aims.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jun 20, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Why is it more plausible? Because it fits into YOUR little perception of reality? Just because they have the ability to fly a long way doesn't make them immune to malfunctions. We went to the space station and managed to destroy a whole space shuttle(Columbia). You guy's are the most narrow minded stoners I have ever come into contact with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My little perception of reality comes from credible accounts. I don't deny the possibility, nay, the extreme probability of extrasolar life. I'm just saying the Roswell crash was a manmade craft used to monitor Russia's nuclear testing.

I don't think I'm narrow minded, but when a government scientist says "OK, we covered this up decades ago because the technology was new and crucial to our survival. This is what happened..." I tend to agree that this is a more likely scenario. I made no other statements regarding Area 51.

The photo was obviously intended to be bullshit and maybe cause a chuckle or two.

Relax


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 20, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> So wtf you whinging about
> 
> That's exactly what I do.
> 
> ...


Actually I'm not whining, just pointing out the fact that just because you don't believe something does not mean it isn't true, and that you don't have to be such an ass to people who think otherwise.

Actually not all conspiracy theorists are morons, they are just people trying to shed light on what is really going on.

Prime examples: 9/11, JFK assanination

You do not live in the US, so I wouldn't expect you to give a rats ass otherwise; but you actually believe that terrorists flew planes into the towers? You actually believe that this is what caused the towers to collapse?
Even if you watch them go down, and see explosions on the floors below? Even after the fact that hundreds of people heard explosions from all over the place when they were going down? What about the BBC reporting the collapse of WTC7 22 minutes BEFORE it actually collapsed? It is an obvious lie, all you have to do is open your eyes.

Then theres the Pentagon. What happened to all the wreckage? Where are the two engines, bodies, etc? What about the fact that the FBI swept the entire area to confiscate ALL security tapes of the event? What about the Apache helicopter that was seen hovering in the area moments before the blast? Why was the government conducting drills on this EXACT scenario the day it happened?

What about JFK? You believe the magic bullet theory? You actually think that Kennedy was killed by a lone gunman? Even if you watch the Zapruder film, and SEE him get hit 3 times, from 3 different directions? Once again an obvious lie, all you have to do is open your eyes.

What about that?

Watch this....It might open your narrow mind a little bit

Furthermore....the bullshit that the government and the media feeds us is what's intangible, and they have succeeded with you. Thats the bullshit that keeps us from realising our "true aims".


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 20, 2007)

TheConstantGardner said:


> I don't think I'm narrow minded, but when a government scientist says "OK, we covered this up decades ago because the technology was new and crucial to our survival. This is what happened..." I tend to agree that this is a more likely scenario. I made no other statements regarding Area 51.
> 
> The photo was obviously intended to be bullshit and maybe cause a chuckle or two.
> 
> Relax


 
"a government scientist" is the exact people that you cannot believe! They work for the government! Do you believe everything the government tells you? Just like those piles of WMD that Saddam had too right?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 20, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Actually I'm not whining, just pointing out the fact that just because you don't believe something does not mean it isn't true, and that you don't have to be such an ass to people who think otherwise.
> 
> There are plenty of people on this site that i differ from and I have never been an ass to them. At least not to the ones intelligent enough to read between the lines. I'm an ass to people that are an ass to me. I fight fire with fire. The guy in this thread did not have anything useful to say so I responded in kind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 20, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> There are plenty of people on this site that i differ from and I have never been an ass to them. At least not to the ones intelligent enough to read between the lines. I'm an ass to people that are an ass to me. I fight fire with fire. The guy in this thread did not have anything useful to say so I responded in kind.
> 
> 
> So now you believe in most of the Us and Them conspiracies. lol. You'll, quite simply, just never understand. There is no us and them, only US. I see through the real bullshit, but I do not search for shit that aint there. You're right, I couldn't give a rat's ass for JFK. I wasn't even born. In fact I couldn't give a rats ass about any stranger that dies, except for little kids.


He was just throwing out some info for others to look at. He did not direct the post at you, ergo you are an asshole for your response saying that you don't need to research shit. Just because the information was not useful to you, does not mean that others aren't interested. Not every post is for Mr. Skunkushybrid.

I don't know about "us and them", but I do know that the US government is full of shit 99.9&#37; of the time. I also know that even if no one on Earth gives a rats ass about JFK, the reasons he was killed are the more important matter.

I also notice that you have no response to the evidence presented by me on the 9/11 and JFK conspiracies (other than you don't give a rats ass about people dying).


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 20, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> He was just throwing out some info for others to look at. He did not direct the post at you, ergo you are an asshole for your response saying that you don't need to research shit. Just because the information was not useful to you, does not mean that others aren't interested. Not every post is for Mr. Skunkushybrid.
> 
> See, that's where you are wrong. I didn't say i don't need to research shit. i said i don't need to look anything up. In his post he suggested that the fucking READER do some research. as it happened I was one of the readers. So you're saying that because I felt that I don't need to look into some shit that I shouldn't mention it? Well, you know what you can do...
> 
> ...


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 20, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Because I've been through it all before on this site. except JFK, I have no interest in that whatsoever. Maybe you should ask Mulder and Scully.


Thats what I thought


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 20, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Thats what I thought


Really? Surely an occurence worth note.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 20, 2007)

You have no interest because you don't have a fucking clue. Thats why you stoop to ignorant comments. It's just like you said:



skunkushybrid said:


> I do have very little patience with people that change tact in a conversation, when they run out of things to say and say something juvenile.


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 20, 2007)

Well I just watched the whole video and regardless of what you believe it will definately make you look at 9/11 differantly...Nice link


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jun 20, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> "a government scientist" is the exact people that you cannot believe! They work for the government! Do you believe everything the government tells you? Just like those piles of WMD that Saddam had too right?


This way of looking at things is skewed. If I believe one government scientist I have to believe them all? That would be like saying if you believe in one conspiracy theory, you have to believe the rest of the whacked out ones. What I do believe in is history. There was a huge nuclear scare. We made nuclear weapons. Other countries made nuclear weapons. We had previously used an atomic weapon with great results. Everybody else wanted that kind of power. We didn't have so many satellites to spy with. This technology (atmospheric sound channel monitoring) allowed us to keep tabs our neighbors' nuclear testing. We were also testing nuclear technology. Can you guess where??? If you guessed NM, you get the cookie! Would we want Russia knowing what we were up to?

I agree that there was more to 9/11 than what was presented to us. I, nor the UN, nor any US inspector found any WMDs in Iraq. It didn't matter really. GWB wanted to invade Iraq. So he did. If he wanted to invade Idaho he would have. And probably would have if they had very much oil.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 20, 2007)

TheConstantGardner said:


> This way of looking at things is skewed. If I believe one government scientist I have to believe them all? That would be like saying if you believe in one conspiracy theory, you have to believe the rest of the whacked out ones. What I do believe in is history. There was a huge nuclear scare. We made nuclear weapons. Other countries made nuclear weapons. We had previously used an atomic weapon with great results. Everybody else wanted that kind of power. We didn't have so many satellites to spy with. This technology (atmospheric sound channel monitoring) allowed us to keep tabs our neighbors' nuclear testing. We were also testing nuclear technology. Can you guess where??? If you guessed NM, you get the cookie! Would we want Russia knowing what we were up to?


I see what you are saying here, and I completely agree. The Cold War was indeed the reason for such secrecy back then regarding anything Military. We did not want Russia to find out anything, nor did they want us to. Now, stop and think outside the box for a minute. IF a UFO did crash near there, don't you think we would immediately cover that up as well? IF we could harvest alien technology, would we have wanted the soviets to find out about it? I don't think so. We would have done exactly what happened; cover it up, lie to the public, and reap the rewards of being able to reverse engineer alien technology, and use it to bully everybody.

Regarding what scientist to believe, I look at it like this: On one side you have this government scientist who claims it was a radar ballon or whatever, on the other side, you have this ex-government scientist that says it was an alien ship, and we did harvest the technology. Now we know that the government doesn't have a very good track record when it comes to honesty, so why the hell should we believe anything they have to say at this point?


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jun 20, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> I see what you are saying here, and I completely agree. The Cold War was indeed the reason for such secrecy back then regarding anything Military. We did not want Russia to find out anything, nor did they want us to. Now, stop and think outside the box for a minute. IF a UFO did crash near there, don't you think we would immediately cover that up as well? IF we could harvest alien technology, would we have wanted the soviets to find out about it? I don't think so. We would have done exactly what happened; cover it up, lie to the public, and reap the rewards of being able to reverse engineer alien technology, and use it to bully everybody.
> 
> Regarding what scientist to believe, I look at it like this: On one side you have this government scientist who claims it was a radar ballon or whatever, on the other side, you have this ex-government scientist that says it was an alien ship, and we did harvest the technology. Now we know that the government doesn't have a very good track record when it comes to honesty, so why the hell should we believe anything they have to say at this point?


All good points. My only concern is the one scientist who claimed it was a balloon had nothing to gain. The one who claimed it was a UFO had fame and notoriety to gain.

If an alien space craft were to crash land, I'm sure the government would cover it up in much the same way. 

I'm playing the odds with the most likely scenario. Roswell is where they built experimental aircraft and performed weapons tests in secret. These things have to be tested and it's more likely that one of them crashed. I find it unlikely that if a non-partial intelligent being were to crash it would be at such a site.

I do find reports of UFOs fascinating, especially the more credible ones. Even ancient recordings of events that resemble UFO encounters greatly interest me. It almost seems as if they've been using our planet as a rest stop for at least the last 6,000+ years. The only thing that baffles me is the vast distance between our planet and the nearest possible life supporting star/planetary system. They would have to break the laws of physics as we know them to cover such a distance. If they had, and we had reverse engineered their technology, would be still be using such incredibly inefficient things as rockets for propulsion? There are a lot of puzzles involved in this, and we're missing all the corner pieces so to say.

I've enjoyed this conversation, but don't think I'm narrow minded please. I just believe that the simplest explanation is usually the most likely.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 20, 2007)

TheConstantGardner said:


> All good points. My only concern is the one scientist who claimed it was a balloon had nothing to gain. The one who claimed it was a UFO had fame and notoriety to gain.
> 
> If an alien space craft were to crash land, I'm sure the government would cover it up in much the same way.
> 
> I'm playing the odds with the most likely scenario. Roswell is where they built experimental aircraft and performed weapons tests in secret. These things have to be tested and it's more likely that one of them crashed. I find it unlikely that if a non-partial intelligent being were to crash it would be at such a site.


Maybe the one scientist that that made the balloon claim had EVERYTHING to LOSE. Maybe the reason that they crashed so close to a military base is because they were watching us. And maybe, just maybe the reason that they test secret military aircraft in that area is because thats where they made the discovery of the millennium.



TheConstantGardner said:


> I do find reports of UFOs fascinating, especially the more credible ones. Even ancient recordings of events that resemble UFO encounters greatly interest me. It almost seems as if they've been using our planet as a rest stop for at least the last 6,000+ years. The only thing that baffles me is the vast distance between our planet and the nearest possible life supporting star/planetary system. They would have to break the laws of physics as we know them to cover such a distance. If they had, and we had reverse engineered their technology, would be still be using such incredibly inefficient things as rockets for propulsion? There are a lot of puzzles involved in this, and we're missing all the corner pieces so to say.
> 
> I've enjoyed this conversation, but don't think I'm narrow minded please. I just believe that the simplest explanation is usually the most likely.


You should check out some of the links I posted in the Aliens thread. 

Sorry about the "narrow minded" comment.....I judged you too quickley


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> You have no interest because you don't have a fucking clue. Thats why you stoop to ignorant comments. It's just like you said:


I'm not interested in your bullshit conspiracy theories. This means I have no fucking clue? Know what a dick is?

LOL, you fucking fruitcakes are all the same.


----------



## fishindog (Jun 21, 2007)

wow skunk seems to me like u always have to be right, if ur not interested in anything in this forum shut the fuck up and quit arguing with everyone that is actually tryin to discuss this stuff....u r just being a pest and pissin everyone off....so go find a topic that u can actually have a normal discussion about and quit actin like ur 12....and go smoke some more of your shwag...prob all you can afford


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

fishindog said:


> wow skunk seems to me like u always have to be right, if ur not interested in anything in this forum shut the fuck up and quit arguing with everyone that is actually tryin to discuss this stuff....u r just being a pest and pissin everyone off....so go find a topic that u can actually have a normal discussion about and quit actin like ur 12....and go smoke some more of your shwag...prob all you can afford


Everybody? I count two. If you don't like what I have to say there is a very simple (so you should manage fine) solution. Ignore it.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I don't need to search anything. Conspiracy theories are always full of shit, and they are doctored or engineered to make you believe what the author(s) want.





fishindog said:


> k well then y the hell r u in this discussion if u know EVERYTHING then????





skunkushybrid said:


> Boo-fucking-hoo moron.


Ok. Here's where all this kicked off. You whinging little bitches. You need to stop bum fucking each other and get a FUCKING GRIP.


----------



## fishindog (Jun 21, 2007)

there u go again...let it go n shut the fuck up


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

Let go of what?


----------



## fishindog (Jun 21, 2007)

the whole arguing bout shit...shut the fuck up and talk bout the main topic or dont say shit at all....if u wanna talk bout something else start a discussion in a new thread


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

fishindog said:


> the whole arguing bout shit...shut the fuck up and talk bout the main topic or dont say shit at all....if u wanna talk bout something else start a discussion in a new thread


Actually, you went off topic first and I followed suit. The same can be said for your bum fucker pal ernie.


----------



## fishindog (Jun 21, 2007)

shut the fuck up...no more smartass comments geeez!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

fishindog said:


> how bout the conspiracy of never landing on the moon??? anyone think that we never landed there and it was all a fake???





skunkushybrid said:


> Not me.....





fishindog said:


> ya my buddy brought that subject up the other day n showed me a vid on youtube...search moon hoaxs and watch the one where the light falls down in the background, wuts up with that??? and there is also one that kinda shows a camera man in a picture...so as of a few days ago i am curious on if we ever really landed there???





skunkushybrid said:


> I don't need to search anything. Conspiracy theories are always full of shit, and they are doctored or engineered to make you believe what the author(s) want.





fishindog said:


> k well then y the hell r u in this discussion if u know EVERYTHING then????





skunkushybrid said:


> Boo-fucking-hoo moron.


Here's our conversation again. Who went off topic?


----------



## fishindog (Jun 21, 2007)

shut the fuck up u obviously have no life


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

fishindog said:


> shut the fuck up...no more smartass comments geeez!


You call those smart-ass comments? Maybe you need to take some kind of academic study.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

fishindog said:


> shut the fuck up u obviously have no life


shut the fuck up you obviously have no life. ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

No, look I'm sorry. I didn't realise you were a female. So what do you say about picking your handbag back up and making friends?


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 21, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Know what a dick is?


Yeah, I've been putting up with one for some time now


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 21, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> You whinging little bitches.


No one is WHINING or flying antwhere. We're just calling you out for the asshole that you are


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Yeah, I've been putting up with one for some time now


Hey, that's no way to talk about your boyfriend ernie. What you going to do if he's reading this? He'll kick your skinny little alien butt.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> No one is WHINING or flying antwhere. We're just calling you out for the asshole that you are


I keep forgetting you guys only learned half the language. That's twice you've quoted me as saying something I didn't. Whinge, whinge, whinge, whinge, whinge.

I'm an asshole to you because you believe that people are being kidnapped by aliens, also that you cling onto every other us and them conspiracy just to make your life more worthwhile. I'm an asshole because I will not listen to your bullshit, and when you spout it I will tell you so. Bitch.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> No one is WHINING or flying antwhere.


Ha ha ha ha. too fucking funny. You try and correct me you ignorant fuck, you better buy yourself a decent dictionary. Unless of course you don't mind looking stupid? Although, from your posts, I don't believe you need to answer that question.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 21, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Ha ha ha ha. too fucking funny. You try and correct me you ignorant fuck, you better buy yourself a decent dictionary. Unless of course you don't mind looking stupid? Although, from your posts, I don't believe you need to answer that question.


Definition and spelling of "WHINING"

 Whose the ignorant fuck now you piece of Euro trash shit? I think you have just answered your own question.

Edit: I just read the other posts before this one. It sure is funny to watch your reputation go down the toilet with every new childish post you make. You don't like me because I believe in aliens? At first you were interested in what I had to say, now you're bashing me? That's just ignorant...as are you. Your "street upbringing" is becoming more apparent every day. How the fuck did someone as ignorant as yourself come across a computer...much less this site? Stick to growing your weed and leave the intelligent conversation to intelligent people. BITCH...lol.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Definition and spelling of "WHINING"
> 
> Whose the ignorant fuck now you piece of Euro trash shit? I think you have just answered your own question.
> quote]
> ...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Edit: I just read the other posts before this one. It sure is funny to watch your reputation go down the toilet with every new childish post you make. You don't like me because I believe in aliens? At first you were interested in what I had to say, now you're bashing me? That's just ignorant...as are you. Your "street upbringing" is becoming more apparent every day. How the fuck did someone as ignorant as yourself come across a computer...much less this site? Stick to growing your weed and leave the intelligent conversation to intelligent people. BITCH...lol.


Actually, it was you that started bashing me. I merely retaliated.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 21, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> You really cannot be THAT thick. I wrote whinging. Not whining. The 'g' makes it a different fucking word. Shit. I really do have to spell things out for you. You probably still won't get it.


 
_verb (used without object), _*whinged, whing·ing. *_British_ and _Australian_ _Informal_. 

Like I said.....Eurotrash


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

fishindog said:


> how bout the conspiracy of never landing on the moon??? anyone think that we never landed there and it was all a fake???





skunkushybrid said:


> Not me.....





fishindog said:


> ya my buddy brought that subject up the other day n showed me a vid on youtube...search moon hoaxs and watch the one where the light falls down in the background, wuts up with that??? and there is also one that kinda shows a camera man in a picture...so as of a few days ago i am curious on if we ever really landed there???





skunkushybrid said:


> I don't need to search anything. Conspiracy theories are always full of shit, and they are doctored or engineered to make you believe what the author(s) want.





fishindog said:


> k well then y the hell r u in this discussion if u know EVERYTHING then????





skunkushybrid said:


> Boo-fucking-hoo moron.





Erniedytn said:


> First of all...What's up Skunk....long time no argue
> Now here we go
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the conversation I was having with fish' and the last quote is where you start. You even begin with long time no argue. Just because I don't agree with you and have told you so you couldn't wait to jump on something i said. 

Oh, and I've had more rep given to me for my posts in this thread than in any other. 

I didn't say I didn't like you, I said that I'm an asshole to YOU (concerning your perception that I am an asshole). I don't think I'm an asshole, but you do because I laugh at you.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> _verb (used without object), _*whinged, whing·ing. *_British_ and _Australian_ _Informal_.
> 
> Like I said.....Eurotrash


Right, and this is some kind of insult? At least you finally found the word. At least have the decency to do this next time before trying to correct me. Flying (winging) lol.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 21, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Here's the conversation I was having with fish' and the last quote is where you start. You even begin with long time no argue. Just because I don't agree with you and have told you so you couldn't wait to jump on something i said.
> 
> Oh, and I've had more rep given to me for my posts in this thread than in any other.
> 
> I didn't say I didn't like you, I said that I'm an asshole to YOU (concerning your perception that I am an asshole). I don't think I'm an asshole, but you do because I laugh at you.


Actually I have no problem with you or your beliefs on this matter. I was just pointing out the fact that you don't need to be a smart ass to people who are presenting evidence for the thread topic. The long time no argue comment was meant to be a joke, so you would maybe take the comments I had a little less harshley, and actually listen to someone for a change. You even said somewhere before that this was one of your character defects, and that you were trying to change that.

You're probably repping yourself seeing as how your a moderator.

Why be an asshole to someone just because you don't agree with their beliefs? You can laugh at me all day long...no sweat off my sac


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Actually I have no problem with you or your beliefs on this matter. I was just pointing out the fact that you don't need to be a smart ass to people who are presenting evidence for the thread topic. The long time no argue comment was meant to be a joke, so you would maybe take the comments I had a little less harshley, and actually listen to someone for a change. You even said somewhere before that this was one of your character defects, and that you were trying to change that.
> 
> You're probably repping yourself seeing as how your a moderator.
> 
> Why be an asshole to someone just because you don't agree with their beliefs? You can laugh at me all day long...no sweat off my sac


No, I said a character defect of mine was that I have very little patience for idiots. It's you that needs to listen.

As I've said, fish went off topic first and I followed suit. I've never been an asshole to anyone that didn't deserve it. I've quoted the conversation time and time again, and explained it adequately enough so that a 2 year old could understand. 

I'm not an asshole to people that disagree with my beliefs. I'm an asshole to people that start with me first. Like you and your buddy fish.

There are people that talk shit, but with you it's diarrhoea as there is no substance whatsoever.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 21, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I'm not an asshole to people that disagree with my beliefs. I'm an asshole to people that start with me first. Like you and your buddy fish.


Fish didn't start with you, he wasn't even talking to you. I'm just an asshole.....period


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh so now you've run out of things to say, so you resort to changing my posts......cute. Says alot about you there Mr. moderator


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 21, 2007)

Here is why I'm an asshole: I love you skunk!


fishindog said:


> how bout the conspiracy of never landing on the moon??? anyone think that we never landed there and it was all a fake???





skunkushybrid said:


> Not me.....





fishindog said:


> ya my buddy brought that subject up the other day n showed me a vid on youtube...search moon hoaxs and watch the one where the light falls down in the background, wuts up with that??? and there is also one that kinda shows a camera man in a picture...so as of a few days ago i am curious on if we ever really landed there???


I don't see a quote OR your name anywhere in there.



skunkushybrid said:


> I don't need to search anything. Conspiracy theories are always full of shit, and they are doctored or engineered to make you believe what the author(s) want.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

It's okay ernie, everybody's entitled to a mistake. Just don't do it again or fish is gonna kick your whinging little butt.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 21, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> It's okay ernie, everybody's entitled to a mistake. Just don't do it again or fish is gonna kick your whinging little butt.


You're a fucking trip dude


----------



## fishindog (Jun 21, 2007)

skunk seriously i was tellin you to shut the fuck up and quit arguing with not just me but everyone....u r being a lil bitch and wont just shut up....it seems like u have issues and always have to have the last fuckin word with everything....thats the kinda shit u do back in middle school...maybe act a little more like a man and take ur moms tit out of ur mouth


----------



## fishindog (Jun 21, 2007)

o and ernie i like ur new profile picture


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 21, 2007)

LMAO I just noticed the avatar.....LOL.....No skunkishy.....LOL.....


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jun 21, 2007)

so.....how 'bout them Braves?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 22, 2007)

fishindog said:


> skunk seriously i was tellin you to shut the fuck up and quit arguing with not just me but everyone....u r being a lil bitch and wont just shut up....it seems like u have issues and always have to have the last fuckin word with everything....thats the kinda shit u do back in middle school...maybe act a little more like a man and take ur moms tit out of ur mouth


I'm only arguing with you and your cocksucker pal ernie. Which way round is it anyway? Who does the fucking out of you too? Or is it one of those relationships where you take turns?

WTF you going to do? Tell you what why don't you make a complaint. Enough complaints and I'm sure rollitup will throw me off the site. Hmmm, from the little dicks crawling out of the woodwork on this thread there's probably about 3 or 4 people that would rather I wasn't here. Oh well fag boys, maybe if you suck enough dick you might be able to get a decent petition going.


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 22, 2007)

Damn skunk. Did they hit a nerve and piss you of pretty good or what.


----------



## fishindog (Jun 22, 2007)

ya skunk it seems like u r getting a lil frustrated....wut nerve was it that we hit??? ur also havin a hard time comin back with anything that is even clever at all.....and as you have noticed im not a lil bitch so i am not gunna send a complaint in cuz thats wut lil bitches r for.....we r all big boys now and dont need to be taddle tailing on anyone


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 22, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> Damn skunk. Did they hit a nerve and piss you of pretty good or what.


Pissed me off. Just woke up too. These mo fo's have been on and fucking on. 

Whinging about how I shouldn't argue with people. One stops, then another starts, like a couple a little bitches...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 22, 2007)

fishindog said:


> ya skunk it seems like u r getting a lil frustrated....wut nerve was it that we hit??? ur also havin a hard time comin back with anything that is even clever at all.....and as you have noticed im not a lil bitch so i am not gunna send a complaint in cuz thats wut lil bitches r for.....we r all big boys now and dont need to be taddle tailing on anyone


I come back with clever replies only for a dummy like you to ruin it by coming back with something stupid. What's the point? I get tired of repeating myself over and over again. Sometimes people are too dense to understand things properly, unfortunately you are one of these people.

Tattle-tale (an american word)? I'm a moderator.

No, you're wrong what I have noticed about you with utmost certainty is that you are a whinging (this doesn't mean flying like a bird lol), retarded bitch.


----------



## mogie (Jun 22, 2007)

I understand what that is like. I try to be nice and polite but the other day I lost it. Baby Grow just loves to hassle me and he crossed me on the wrong day. Surprised he didn't complain about me. That is one reason I didn't want to be a mod cause I do get pissed and when I do I let people know. 

I get tired of people bitching and moaning just to hear themselves. 

I love ya skunk we are all human. We all have bad days.


----------



## fishindog (Jun 22, 2007)

o so now ur getting angry??? u didnt get ur beauty rest i guess....and actually u r the one that is going on and on and on....like i said before you always seem to want the last word...and wut do u know after someone else says something you have to say a lil something too u cant just leave it....and if there is any whining goin on here it would be u....no one is whining bout anything we r just tellin u to quit bein a faggot and close your mouth when the topic doesnt concern you....especially when u talk bout shit that isnt in the thread...and


----------



## fishindog (Jun 22, 2007)

i know wut ur gunna probably say...."its not me talkin bout other things its you"...and then ur gunna try n quote some shit and say "u r the one u lil bitch"...then u'll prob say something bout being gay and how much u like the penis....so just shut up once n for all damn!


----------



## mogie (Jun 22, 2007)

Son when it comes to a woman everything concerns us.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah, I love babygro. He tries to find the truth. Isn't this why we all argue?

I love a debate, but there isn't anything I dislike more than someone going off track. Fishin' did this first and I responded in kind. Then ernie who I've called a fruitcake in the past decides to join in too.

Yeah skunk, you're an asshole... always arguing all the time... why don't you just shut the fuck up... asshole...

Boo-fucking-hoo you pair of queers.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 22, 2007)

wow.. a noob arguing with a mod..great fish. Ernie, give up you won't win, You have your opinion he has his. NOW STFU he's a mod he deserves the last word you on the other hand are being an ignorant(not to mention annoying) little bitch.


----------



## mogie (Jun 22, 2007)

LOL

Well put kieahtoka


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 22, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Yup. Sounds about right to me. Of course people would much rather believe they kept aliens there.





fishindog said:


> how bout the conspiracy of never landing on the moon??? anyone think that we never landed there and it was all a fake???





skunkushybrid said:


> Not me.....





fishindog said:


> ya my buddy brought that subject up the other day n showed me a vid on youtube...search moon hoaxs and watch the one where the light falls down in the background, wuts up with that??? and there is also one that kinda shows a camera man in a picture...so as of a few days ago i am curious on if we ever really landed there???





skunkushybrid said:


> I don't need to search anything. Conspiracy theories are always full of shit, and they are doctored or engineered to make you believe what the author(s) want.





fishindog said:


> k well then y the hell r u in this discussion if u know EVERYTHING then????


OK fish', who's the bitch? Read what you posted. I read that last post and automatically put a whiney voice to it in my head.


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 22, 2007)

kieahtoka said:


> wow.. a noob arguing with a mod..great fish. Ernie, give up you won't win, You have your opinion he has his. NOW STFU he's a mod he deserves the last word you on the other hand are being an ignorant(not to mention annoying) little bitch.


 
LMAO....WOW.....Skunkishy has a fan base.....LOL


----------



## mogie (Jun 22, 2007)

This is getting fun. Do I get to bltch slap someone?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 22, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> LMAO....WOW.....Skunkishy has a fan base.....LOL


You didn't know? It's only £7,000 a year for membership. You get a free t-shirt when I get the money.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 22, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> LMAO....WOW.....Skunkishy has a fan base.....LOL


why is it when I pick a side in this shit as to whom I see as someone I like I get shit like that huh? same thing happened when I said I'd rather take mogie's advice than anyone else in a certain thread. I support people whom I see as having more of an understanding of what they are talking about, and I take advice from them rather than a noob who talks like they are from fucking hicksville and can't type worth a fucking shit.


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 22, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> You didn't know? It's only £7,000 a year for membership. You get a free t-shirt when I get the money.


 

This is how I meant my post to be taken...As a joke.


----------



## mogie (Jun 22, 2007)

I am the president of the skunky fan club. I accept money order, credit cards and or course cash. Will take items of value in trade also. The t-shirts are awesome looking. We have 3 styles to choose from and 5 different colors in each style. 

Shipping is extra (remember we talked about that).


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 22, 2007)

kieahtoka said:


> why is it when I pick a side in this shit as to whom I see as someone I like I get shit like that huh? same thing happened when I said I'd rather take mogie's advice than anyone else in a certain thread. I support people whom I see as having more of an understanding of what they are talking about, and I take advice from them rather than a noob who talks like they are from fucking hicksville and can't type worth a fucking shit.


 
I didn't meen for it to be taken seriously. If so then I would have told you to get your head out of his ass or something. Anyways if you realise now that I was joking we can kiss ( wait are you a girl ) and make up now....


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 22, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> This is how I meant my post to be taken...As a joke.


sorry man, yours is the second I've had like this and it does get annoying. It wasn't meant towards only you. That and I just got some kinda weird black mexican schwag shit.. it's some bad bud never had a bud that's made me angry before. Sorry again.


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 22, 2007)

mogie said:


> I am the president of the skunky fan club. I accept money order, credit cards and or course cash. Will take items of value in trade also. The t-shirts are awesome looking. We have 3 styles to choose from and 5 different colors in each style.
> 
> Shipping is extra (remember we talked about that).


 
Big -O- Weiner on the screen.......Everytime you post.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 22, 2007)

lol I think I need to make a thread that says "I'M MALE" cause lots of people are thinking I'm a girl. Might be because my username doesn't have that masculine ring to it?


----------



## mogie (Jun 22, 2007)

Snicker...No Grow I am glad you enjoy my avatar. ROFL


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 22, 2007)

kieahtoka said:


> why is it when I pick a side in this shit as to whom I see as someone I like I get shit like that huh? same thing happened when I said I'd rather take mogie's advice than anyone else in a certain thread. I support people whom I see as having more of an understanding of what they are talking about, and I take advice from them rather than a noob who talks like they are from fucking hicksville and can't type worth a fucking shit.


Wow. Very well put. 

NoGrow should know this himself as we have had a disagreement in the past. Only the once and I think I was more the cunt on that occasion... butting into shit that I didn't need to. It's okay to disagree with someone and remain friends. Even when things get a little heated, some time-out usually does wonders.

Although, there are always those that are short of a few essential brain cells.


----------



## mogie (Jun 22, 2007)

That is why I choose this avatar. People keep thinking I am a guy.


----------



## mogie (Jun 22, 2007)

Although, there are always those that are short of a few essential brain cells.

Yeap that would be me alright. Those brain cells went up in smoke.


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 22, 2007)

kieahtoka said:


> lol I think I need to make a thread that says "I'M MALE" cause lots of people are thinking I'm a girl. Might be because my username doesn't have that masculine ring to it?


I just didnt know. Plus there are a few boyfriend girlfriends who share a screen name and I didnt know if you were one of them.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 22, 2007)

mogie said:


> Although, there are always those that are short of a few essential brain cells.
> 
> Yeap that would be me alright. Those brain cells went up in smoke.


Don't worry about it mogie, with women brain cells could never be considered an essential. lol.


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 22, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Wow. Very well put.
> 
> NoGrow should know this himself as we have had a disagreement in the past. Only the once and I think I was more the cunt on that occasion... butting into shit that I didn't need to. It's okay to disagree with someone and remain friends. Even when things get a little heated, some time-out usually does wonders.
> 
> Although, there are always those that are short of a few essential brain cells.


Yeah we had a little disagreement but like I said then I don't mind alittle arguing/debating everyonce in a while. Actually I enjoy it.



AND HOLY SHIT........I'M THE KING OF THE WORLD......HE ADMITTED THAT HE WAS WRONG.......LMAO.....J/K......NO I'M NOT I'M STILL THE KING....LOL


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 22, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Don't worry about it mogie, with women brain cells could never be considered an essential. lol.


 

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.......LOL...............FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT...


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 22, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> I just didnt know. Plus there are a few boyfriend girlfriends who share a screen name and I didnt know if you were one of them.


Naw my girldfriend is anti weed but we get along great. she knows I smoke medically and she understands fine. she is bitching at me to post on what SKH just said about the women and brain cells thing. Please don't do that stuff man at least for the next ten minutes till she's asleep.


----------



## mogie (Jun 22, 2007)

LOL

I just run around barefoot and pregnant. My place is in the kitchen and growing weed is a man's job. I have no idea how to grow at all. Poor little helpless me. 

Hehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 22, 2007)

wow..the pause between posts...it's been a grand total of 6 minutes. some one is typing something nasty...


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 22, 2007)

aww damn.. O pisted too late(yes I left the typo for a reason..it looks funny.) Goddamn I got some weird shit in me. one minute angry the next giggle and giddy.. FUCKING BLACK TAR!


----------



## mogie (Jun 22, 2007)

Not me.


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 22, 2007)

mogie said:


> Not me.


Shut your mouth and get my breakfast ready women......LOL


----------



## mogie (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes sir. Throwing eggs at No Grow. LOL


----------



## fishindog (Jun 22, 2007)

haha u sure he doenst want any sausage?? lol


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 22, 2007)

I love breakfast........TASTY......Nothing better then my girl waking me up telling me she cooked breakfast.....It doesnt happen to often, she works early so not much time. Anyways I am going to get up in a few hours and cook her and the kids some.


----------



## fishindog (Jun 22, 2007)

o and sry if i type differently in america...got any questions on words feel free to ask


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 22, 2007)

fishindog said:


> haha u sure he doenst want any sausage?? lol


Hey now.......We better still be talking about breakfast sausage.

P.s. I dont eat the links it has to be sausage patties.


----------



## mogie (Jun 22, 2007)

Now he is getting picky. Have to go to the store then. Mumble mumble damn store open this time of night mumble mumble.


----------



## fishindog (Jun 22, 2007)

ya thats wut i was talkin bout lol


----------



## mogie (Jun 22, 2007)

Okay 7-11 doesn't have patties just links. I will get you a slurpee and we can pretend it's a sausage pattie.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 22, 2007)

fishindog said:


> o and sry if i type differently in america...got any questions on words feel free to ask


What about the one underlined in this next quote.



fishindog said:


> we r all big boys now and dont need to be taddle tailing on anyone


The next quote is where I correct you on an American word.



skunkushybrid said:


> Tattle-tale (an american word)? quote]
> 
> I have never heard it called taddle-tail before. I believe the word doesn't exist. If it doesn't you must lose your turn...


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 22, 2007)

*OK...What are we talking about again? Whats the conspiracy? And who's theory is it?*

*BTW...Its Tattle Tale....*


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 22, 2007)

Goddamn this thread has went horribley awry. I didn't mean for all this to happen. Next time I'll just keep my fucking mouth shut for christs sake 
Can we all just get along now?

Bloodshot....the conspiracies we were discussing were: 9/11, JFK, and Roswell.


----------



## Roseman (Jun 22, 2007)

I have a new blue pencil box. I'm not 100&#37; positive that the manufacurer meant for it to be blue, but it appears so. All evidence points to there is no conspiracy involved.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 22, 2007)

The real conspiracy...Hitler was a jew...


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 22, 2007)

kieahtoka said:


> The real conspiracy...Hitler was a jew...


Never heard that one before....are you serious?


----------



## fishindog (Jun 22, 2007)

skunk....in america taddle tailing is pretty much telling on someone for something that they did wrong....its wut little kids do


----------



## mogie (Jun 22, 2007)

It is not a conspiracy it is a fact that at night if I sit in front of a window without a curtain a sniper will shot me in back of the head. There will be brains splattered all over the walls. Gray matter oozing down the door. Yes it is a fact. I am not paranoid they are out there. LOL


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 22, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Never heard that one before....are you serious?


lol of course I'm not serious. Hitler blamed the jews as a scapegoat for how poorly he ran his country. He had a thing for words so he told his country that the jews were hoarding all the profits that could be brought back to the economy. SO he started massacring people to get the heat off of him to correct his country. Of course he gt blown to hell anyways so I guess he's right back to where he started.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 22, 2007)

fishin... within this thread it has been established that the correct term and spelling is tattle tale, personally I'd rather write it tattle-tale, but hey it's your word(s).


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 22, 2007)

mogie said:


> It is not a conspiracy it is a fact that at night if I sit in front of a window without a curtain a sniper will shot me in back of the head. There will be brains splattered all over the walls. Gray matter oozing down the door. Yes it is a fact. I am not paranoid they are out there. LOL


Nope, sorry that's just me, I'll leave ya alone now


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 22, 2007)

*The conspiracy is...there is no conspiracy..."They" just said to make you think there is one.*


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 22, 2007)

kieahtoka said:


> lol of course I'm not serious. Hitler blamed the jews as a scapegoat for how poorly he ran his country. He had a thing for words so he told his country that the jews were hoarding all the profits that could be brought back to the economy. SO he started massacring people to get the heat off of him to correct his country. Of course he gt blown to hell anyways so I guess he's right back to where he started.


OK because I was like WTF?????


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 22, 2007)

it was the fault of christianity and the teachings of the bible. Hitler was not the only one that didn't like the jews. In those days most hated the jews.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jun 22, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> it was the fault of christianity and the teachings of the bible. Hitler was not the only one that didn't like the jews. In those days most hated the jews.


Yup, and Passion Plays (like Mel Gibson's The Passion of the Christ) were meant to stir up hate against the Jews. However, I seriously doubt any of those Passion Plays made nearly as much money as Adolf Gibson's did.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 22, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> it was the fault of christianity and the teachings of the bible. Hitler was not the only one that didn't like the jews. In those days most hated the jews.


I know most hated the jews but adolf was really the only one who could rally the people against them, yes the hatred made it ALOT easier to do so but those were alot of his reasonings. he even went os far as to call certain diseases "jewish diseases" mainly syphilis. because he got it from a jewish prostitute in his younger years.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 23, 2007)

kieahtoka said:


> I know most hated the jews but adolf was really the only one who could rally the people against them, yes the hatred made it ALOT easier to do so but those were alot of his reasonings. he even went os far as to call certain diseases "jewish diseases" mainly syphilis. because he got it from a jewish prostitute in his younger years.


]

Where did this info' come from? Hitler was not a fool. There didn't need to be any rallying, everybody HATED the jews. Winston Churchill was famously anti semetic. The 3rd reich gave the world the opportunity to SAVE hundreds of thousands of jews. The 3rd reich wanted us to buy the jews off them. We refused, so did the Americans. Before the 3rd reich started killing the jews they looked into different ways of getting rid of them first. Including offering the jews to britain and america, we both refused.

We had aerial photographs of jewish prison camps, we had intel'. WE KNEW what was happening, we could have used special op's to take down these camps, but we did not. Why?


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 23, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> ]
> 
> Where did this info' come from? Hitler was not a fool. There didn't need to be any rallying, everybody HATED the jews. Winston Churchill was famously anti semetic. The 3rd reich gave the world the opportunity to SAVE hundreds of thousands of jews. The 3rd reich wanted us to buy the jews off them. We refused, so did the Americans. Before the 3rd reich started killing the jews they looked into different ways of getting rid of them first. Including offering the jews to britain and america, we both refused.
> 
> We had aerial photographs of jewish prison camps, we had intel'. WE KNEW what was happening, we could have used special op's to take down these camps, but we did not. Why?


 I'm not saying the rallying had to happen, but a large mass of people wouldn't do what they did without some kind of leadership. Yes the world hated jews I'm not arguing that. One of the big things that rallied america against the axis powers and our so called good hearts was pearl harbor I'm sure that most of the reasons we entered ww2 and fought against hitler wasn't to save the jews, it was for our own reasons.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 23, 2007)

The americans were already gearing up to join in the war. Were amassing their navy. The Jap's made a tactical decision.

Also with the USSR involved and gaining ground, the americans could not afford NOT to get involved. My point is that they (america) were in it anyway.

The jews were declared a bastard race (no homeland), and the whole world hated them. The whole world did not care. We knew what was happening two years into the war. Yet we did nothing.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 23, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> The americans were already gearing up to join in the war. Were amassing their navy. The Jap's made a tactical decision.
> 
> Also with the USSR involved and gaining ground, the americans could not afford NOT to get involved. My point is that they (america) were in it anyway.
> 
> The jews were declared a bastard race (no homeland), and the whole world hated them. The whole world did not care. We knew what was happening two years into the war. Yet we did nothing.


 Yes like I said we were involved in the war not for saving the jews(like I was taught in HS) but instead for our own reasons. The Navy was building a fleet of ships to joint he war but pearl harbor is what gave the american political leaders the support they needed for an all out attack. I have studied this quite alot while I was in school and alot afterwards seeing as I was born on Dec 7th(great to be born on a national tragedy right?)


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 23, 2007)

*Look at the current world landscape and you can see why the US jumped into the war. The opportunities were endless. It boosted American industrial production. That industrial might built arguably the strongest military in the world at the time. It made America a SuperPower.*

*Backing the Jews was the 1st step in gaining a foothold in the Middle East. From day one...America planned to "give" the Jews a state to call their own. The Leauge of Nations (like the UN back then)already planned for a Jewish State. Israel could have been placed anywhere in the world. They even considered what is currently The Congo in Africa because of all the mineral wealth. Diamonds, oil, rubber etc.*

*But...it was the US that pushed for it to be where it is....why? America needs the resources there and had NO allies in the region at the time. Israel is....and always has been a puppet government. You'd be surprised how many Amereicans are in power positions in Israel. They are Jews...but they a plants by the US to keep Israel in a direction that meshes with the Us's*

*Now is that Conspiracy enough for ya?*

*Hitler was WWI (Germany)...Japan was WWII.*


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 23, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *Look at the current world landscape and you can see why the US jumped into the war. The opportunities were endless. It boosted American industrial production. That industrial might built arguably the strongest military in the world at the time. It made America a SuperPower.*
> 
> *Backing the Jews was the 1st step in gaining a foothold in the Middle East. From day one...America planned to "give" the Jews a state to call their own. The Leauge of Nations (like the UN back then)already planned for a Jewish State. Israel could have been placed anywhere in the world. They even considered what is currently The Congo in Africa because of all the mineral wealth. Diamonds, oil, rubber etc.*
> 
> ...


 lol I agree, Isreal's military is almost a pure copy of the American military mainly because we GAVE them the ways to do it. But all in all it was a smart move for us. WHat is unfortunate is how the jews are now implementing that power. It's crazy how for every jew that is killed they take 2 Islamic lives of otherwise innocent people. They don't usually attack military positions because..there arent many. They attack towns and cities. Now alot of their radical enemies do abide in these places but so do millions of other people who want nothing to do with it. Not every arab is someone who's gonna go blow themselves up in a jewish town or school. Apparently the jews don't see it that way though.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 23, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *Look at the current world landscape and you can see why the US jumped into the war. The opportunities were endless. It boosted American industrial production. That industrial might built arguably the strongest military in the world at the time. It made America a SuperPower.*
> 
> *Backing the Jews was the 1st step in gaining a foothold in the Middle East. From day one...America planned to "give" the Jews a state to call their own. The Leauge of Nations (like the UN back then)already planned for a Jewish State. Israel could have been placed anywhere in the world. They even considered what is currently The Congo in Africa because of all the mineral wealth. Diamonds, oil, rubber etc.*
> 
> ...


Just got there before me bloodshot... i was just getting to how Israel is our (the wests) modern day Constantinople. Without the backing of the West Israel would have been crushed a long time ago.

We have positions of power within Israel as do the French. We need these positions as Israel could one day gain enough power in the East to turn on the West. A long way away, I agree. I believe the word I'm looking for is contingency.

Since the war the jews have been responsible for countless atrocities as they seek to strengthen their foothold. We did the same thing at Constantinople, and Saladin crushed us.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 23, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *Hitler was WWI (Germany)...Japan was WWII.*


You are very mistaken in ww1 hitler was a mere infantryman it was ww2 that was with germany and japan.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 23, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Just got there before me bloodshot... i was just getting to how Israel is our (the wests) modern day Constantinople. Without the backing of the West Israel would have been crushed a long time ago.
> 
> We have positions of power within Israel as do the French. We need these positions as Israel could one day gain enough power in the East to turn on the West. A long way away, I agree. I believe the word I'm looking for is contingency.
> 
> Since the war the jews have been responsible for countless atrocities as they seek to strengthen their foothold. We did the same thing at Constantinople, and Saladin crushed us.


 I don't see Isreal turning on the west SKh With how much we have given them and how strongly tied their military is to ours. Now it could happen if as you say they do gain enough power. I don't really see a reason for such action though besides a religious war, I mean we pay them some trillion dollars a year to keep peace with it's neighbors, without that funding isreal's economy would hit hard because it is surrounded by people who theoretically could cut them off from any and all trade.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 23, 2007)

Don't forget Italy!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 23, 2007)

kieahtoka said:


> I don't see Isreal turning on the west SKh With how much we have given them and how strongly tied their military is to ours. Now it could happen if as you say they do gain enough power. I don't really see a reason for such action though besides a religious war.


It's about domination.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 23, 2007)

kieahtoka said:


> You are very mistaken in ww1 hitler was a mere infantryman it was ww2 that was with germany and japan.


*And you my friend....are correct-o-mundo. I was trying to start a new conspiracy. lol*


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 23, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *And you my friend....are correct-o-mundo. I was trying to start a new conspiracy. lol*


 Oh don't you think we already have enough of those?


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 23, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> It's about domination.


 True. And with how much more advanced Isreals spy agency is than our pitiful CIA. they really wouldn't have many problems taking out key military positions here If they got enough spies into our military's higher positions.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 23, 2007)

Geez I read back and someone who is just walking in would think that we do sound like just a bunch of crazy stoners.


----------



## LordMilowski (Jun 26, 2007)

kieahtoka said:


> The real conspiracy...Hitler was a jew...


I thought hitler was half jewish on his mothers side.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 26, 2007)

His wife was half jewish. Can't think of her name right now...


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 26, 2007)

This is actually a myth. hitler kept his family's past very murky and secretive because he had a long history of mental disorders in his family. It wouldn't look good if it got out that Germany's leader was most likely a nut right?


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 26, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> His wife was half jewish. Can't think of her name right now...


Eva braun was his mistress..he never actually got married.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't they get married just hours before they committed suicide?


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 26, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Didn't they get married just hours before they committed suicide?


well yep you're right I just looked it up, apparently they were married in his bunker.

Hitler, Eva Braun, and Real History last sentence


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm sure I saw it on a documentary once, the type where they hold interviews with his old cleaning staff, relatives etc... It wouldn't be in my head for no reason.

I'll have to check it out.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 26, 2007)

points to post above yours^^^ I edited, maybe you saw the first


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 26, 2007)

Yup, just found this too.

*Who was Hitler's wife?*


First answer by Rebecca Shackleton. Last edit by Jackjackpurple. Contributor trust: 33 [recommend contributor]. Question popularity: 120 [recommend question]

*Eva Braun *


Eva Anna Paula Braun (February 6, 1912 &#65533; April 30, 1945) was the longtime companion (and ultimately, wife for a night and a day) of Adolf Hitler. 
Eva Braun was Hitler's mistress from 1932 until their deaths in 1945. She had met Hitler when working as an assistant to Heinrich Hoffmann, Hitler's photographer, and she was thereafter kept discreetly in the background. It was not until late in the war that she made public appearances, and then only because her sister had married Gereral Fegelein, the ex-jockey who was Himmler's representative with Hitler. Hitler finally married her during the early hours of 29th April 1945, in the F&#65533;rhrerbunker in Berlin, and they commited suicide together on the following day. She died by a cyanide pill as Hitler shot himself. Someone asked, "I've seen Eva Braun as Hitler's wife all over the internet, but to be a mistress doesn't that indicate that Hitler was already married to someone?" The answer to this is no, a man doesn't have to be married to have a mistress. Just having a "relationship" with someone he is not married to.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 26, 2007)

Was she half jewish?


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 26, 2007)

Hitler may have been married..but he was just as loony as the rest of his family.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 26, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Was she half jewish?


I tried to find that but I couldn't. So I'd guess that she wasn't


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't he have interest in another woman also? I'm sure there is a woman somewhere in Hitlers life that had some type of jewish background.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm not really sure. I know there are several rumors about his bloodline but not about another woman..


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes, he had a couple of other women... one of them was the actress renate muller, another name was mentioned too, although it says nothing about them being jewish.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 26, 2007)

wow..hitler the pimp, lol I actually pity these women, he gave some of not all of them syphyllis. He contracted it very young in Vienna


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 26, 2007)

*By the time they ran down on Hitler....he was insane. Look at some of his "strategic" moves in the last days of the war.*


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 26, 2007)

Hitler was insane from the start. Not only were his troops all jacked up on methamphetamines, he injected hisself up to 5 times a day.... explains alot.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 26, 2007)

He should've kept his concentrations on Britain. It was only our air force preventing him from taking control of our country. starting on the Russians was his biggest mistake, they fought like animals and with only garden tools. The guns they had, they took from german soldiers.


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 26, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> He should've kept his concentrations on Britain. It was only our air force preventing him from taking control of our country. starting on the Russians was his biggest mistake, they fought like animals and with only garden tools. The guns they had, they took from german soldiers.


 
I would just like to comment on the part about germany going after russia. This would kinda go along with the 911 theory. I've read a bunch of stuff but can't seem to find it in my brain. Didn't germany secretly burn down thier own parlement building and blame it on russia to gain support to fight them. I little like iraq now.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 26, 2007)

mexiblunt said:


> I would just like to comment on the part about germany going after russia. This would kinda go along with the 911 theory. I've read a bunch of stuff but can't seem to find it in my brain. Didn't germany secretly burn down thier own parlement building and blame it on russia to gain support to fight them. I little like iraq now.


Yep, they did. Unfortunatly when most people say he was 'insane' it's not always the correct term. He wasn't suffering from anything like schizophrenia. it was a combination of the different drugs and the syphilis that degraded his mind to the point where cognitive thought was becoming increasingly hard for him.So.. not really insane more like retardation


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 26, 2007)

Well said... love that GWB!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 26, 2007)

mexiblunt said:


> I would just like to comment on the part about germany going after russia. This would kinda go along with the 911 theory. I've read a bunch of stuff but can't seem to find it in my brain. Didn't germany secretly burn down thier own parlement building and blame it on russia to gain support to fight them. I little like iraq now.


You mean Afghanistan. The reason for the Iraq war was supposed WOMD's.


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 26, 2007)

yeah I said A "little" like Iraq now, same as the WMD. Where are they? How bout the connection bettween bin-laden and saddam?


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 26, 2007)

mexiblunt said:


> yeah I said A "little" like Iraq now, same as the WMD. Where are they? How bout the connection between bin-laden and saddam?


I didn't think there was a connection between bin laden and saddam.well..besides the fact that they hated The US


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 26, 2007)

Exactly but I think bush just figured that the american ppl would just lump them all together.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 26, 2007)

mexiblunt said:


> yeah I said A "little" like Iraq now, same as the WMD. Where are they? How bout the connection bettween bin-laden and saddam?


What connection? The only thing I can think of is that they both got all fucked up over money. Afghanistan, the real reason for the war was opium. our hospitals need it and the Taliban despised the drug. In fact they killed anybody they caught farming it. The Taliban only allowed farmers to grow cannabis. Now our hospitals have loads of opium, guess where it comes from.

Iraq, is the oil. Apart from saddams own oil fields he also owned or charged rent on the pipes that are running beneath his country to make the oil easier transported. Just before the war it was reported that saddam was trying to bump up the prices on the oil travelling through his country. we'd already been suffering his price increases for a while. The last time, well we all know what happened next.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 26, 2007)

mexiblunt said:


> Exactly but I think bush just figured that the american ppl would just lump them all together.


 Yep and for alot of the rednecks down here in the south, he was right. I overheard a conversation the other day about two guys talking about bin laden and saddam. I came in at the part where they were saying:" Who the hell is bin laden? You mean that Sodamn insane fella right?" The only thing that comes to my mind when I hear this is "well I see I've met GWB's inlaws"


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 26, 2007)

kieahtoka said:


> Yep and for alot of the rednecks down here in the south, he was right. I overheard a conversation the other day about two guys talking about bin laden and saddam. I came in at the part where they were saying:" Who the hell is bin laden? You mean that Sodamn insane fella right?" The only thing that comes to my mind when I hear this is "well I see I've met GWB's inlaws"


That's too funny


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 26, 2007)

The connection I think I was implying was the al-queda/terrorism, supporting each other agianst america at least. the economical ties are crazy as well. I'm In no position to say what those are just that I've read about the ppl and stuff that are tied together.


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 26, 2007)

Wait a sec talliban? what did they have to do with 911 or bin-laden?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 26, 2007)

Osamah Bin-Laden is/was the head of the Taliban. The Taliban are gaining massive support in Pakistan at the moment and have taken many parts of the country under their control.

Saddam used to be a christian, until the first war. He turned muslim in the hope of gaining the support of other muslim countries to help fight us. A large portion of the Iraqi people are in fact christians.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 26, 2007)

mexiblunt said:


> Wait a sec talliban? what did they have to do with 911 or bin-laden?


The Taliban was the extremist government of Afghanistan who was harboring Bin-Laden who was the "mastermind" behind 9/11............supposedly


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 26, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Osamah Bin-Laden is/was the head of the Taliban.


Actually Bin-Laden was/is the head of Al-Qada, Mullah Omar was/is the head of the Taliban.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 26, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Actually Bin-Laden was/is the head of Al-Qada, Mullah Omar was/is the head of the Taliban.


Thankyou ernie. I've learned something, even prompted me to read up a little on the one-eyed Omar.


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 26, 2007)

lol So that's what the US trained bin-laden 4! using him to strengh'n the talliban so they would contuniue to stop the opium production? I'm gettin baked and way all over the place here.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 19, 2007)

This what the Pentagon should have looked like if it was hit with a plane:
SF Gate: Multimedia (image)

See all the wreckage, even though the fire reached a scorching 1,800 degrees. Where the hell was all this at in DC?


----------



## el_maco (Jul 24, 2007)

back to the original topic...conspiracy theories

i believe the heads of the catholic church are indeed agnostics/atheists, they dont believe on the shit they preach and use it only because of the big profit their multinational company(catholic church) generates


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 24, 2007)

Something for conspiracy theorists to consider.

Confirmation bias - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Taipan (Jul 27, 2007)

theres always the illuminati that control the world, ( try wearing tinfoil hats to prevent then from reading your thoughts)


----------



## mexiblunt (Jul 27, 2007)

Confirmation bias! Interesting read. What prompted you to pull that up?.... a confirmantion bias? Even when I put my own bias aside and look at the facts presented I still have a hard time believing half of what the goverment and mainstream media have to say. lol. Walks like a duck, talks like a duck, it's usually a duck!


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 27, 2007)

mexiblunt said:


> Confirmation bias! Interesting read. What prompted you to pull that up?.... a confirmantion bias? Even when I put my own bias aside and look at the facts presented I still have a hard time believing half of what the goverment and mainstream media have to say. lol. Walks like a duck, talks like a duck, it's usually a duck!


It seems to be a common trait with conspiracy theorists, often in an extreme form.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 27, 2007)

So what are you a psychologist or something?


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Jul 27, 2007)

marilyn minrow inroduced john to the gd and they wanted to kill him cause he had a spiritual awakeing on LSD25. The only 1 president ever to take LSD.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 27, 2007)

LosAngelesGraff said:


> marilyn minrow inroduced john to the gd and they wanted to kill him cause he had a spiritual awakeing on LSD25. The only 1 president ever to take LSD.


Ok. .......


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey Suicide



Erniedytn said:


> So what are you a psychologist or something?


----------



## ozstone (Jul 28, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> What connection? The only thing I can think of is that they both got all fucked up over money. Afghanistan, the real reason for the war was opium. our hospitals need it and the Taliban despised the drug. In fact they killed anybody they caught farming it. The Taliban only allowed farmers to grow cannabis. Now our hospitals have loads of opium, guess where it comes from.
> 
> Iraq, is the oil. Apart from saddams own oil fields he also owned or charged rent on the pipes that are running beneath his country to make the oil easier transported. Just before the war it was reported that saddam was trying to bump up the prices on the oil travelling through his country. we'd already been suffering his price increases for a while. The last time, well we all know what happened next.


Unfortunately Afghanistan is also about oil and not Opium thats why the Russians were there too, have a read


*http//www.whatreallyhappened.com/oil.html*


----------



## ozstone (Jul 28, 2007)

ozstone said:


> Unfortunately Afghanistan is also about oil and not Opium thats why the Russians were there too, have a read
> 
> 
> *http//www.whatreallyhappened.com/oil.html*


Try Again
IT'S ALL ABOUT OIL!


----------



## SportsterMoe (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh, ok...ya wanna go there?

Check THIS guy's site out:

The Kentroversy Papers

The Kentroversy Papers


----------



## ozstone (Jul 28, 2007)

SportsterMoe said:


> Oh, ok...ya wanna go there?
> 
> Check THIS guy's site out:
> 
> ...


Moe I am already there, I had a read, yep no doubt about it, its all this NWO shit, money does make the World Go Around, to some its just mindless conspiracy garbage, but to those who seek to at least try and understand what is really happening in a world much larger than their own it makes sense.


----------



## SportsterMoe (Jul 28, 2007)

ozstone said:


> Moe I am already there, I had a read, yep no doubt about it, its all this NWO shit, money does make the World Go Around, to some its just mindless conspiracy garbage, but to those who seek to at least try and understand what is really happening in a world much larger than their own it makes sense.


Well, at least SOMEONE'S mind is open...

Good for you...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 28, 2007)

SportsterMoe said:


> Well, at least SOMEONE'S mind is open...
> 
> Good for you...


I hate when people say this shit. Just because someone doesn't agree with you does not mean they are close-minded, merely open-minded to things that make sense.

Are you open minded to the fact fairies may live at the bottom of your garden? I bet you're close minded to a lot of things.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 28, 2007)

ozstone said:


> Try Again
> IT'S ALL ABOUT OIL!


Good read


----------



## Shook (Jul 28, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> OK I'll start us off........
> 
> 9/11 was an inside job. Anybody who is not legally blind, and has watched the towers collapse can see this.


Have you seen the southpark episode? The government conspiracy... is a conspiracy.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 29, 2007)

Shook said:


> Have you seen the southpark episode? The government conspiracy... is a conspiracy.


That would have sounded so much better if you hadn't mentioned the South Park episode.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 29, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> That would have sounded so much better if you hadn't mentioned the South Park episode.


I agree


----------



## 1stymer (Jul 29, 2007)

download and watch a movie called loose change. It is unbelivable. 9/11 was a huge consparicy.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 29, 2007)

1stymer said:


> download and watch a movie called loose change. It is unbelivable. 9/11 was a huge consparicy.


I've seen it like 5 times and I've posted the link several times. I know that No Grow has watched it as well, but I haven't heard anything from anyone else. I think SuicideSamurai would benefit from watching it, so here it is again:
Loose Change 2nd Edition Recut


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 29, 2007)

Did someone say NO GROW........What about me.....

Oh yeah, I did watch that, it will really get you thinkin about shit.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 29, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> I've seen it like 5 times and I've posted the link several times. I know that No Grow has watched it as well, but I haven't heard anything from anyone else. I think SuicideSamurai would benefit from watching it, so here it is again:
> Loose Change 2nd Edition Recut


You would benefit from watching Screw Loose Change.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 29, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> You would benefit from watching Screw Loose Change.


Whats wrong? I watched the video you gave me, why the hostility?


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 30, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Whats wrong? I watched the video you gave me, why the hostility?


There is no hostility.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 30, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> There is no hostility.


So did you watch it or not?


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 31, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> So did you watch it or not?


I've seen Loose Change. Did you think I was being an ass by saying Screw Loose Change? It's a real video. You can watch it online.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 31, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> I've seen Loose Change. Did you think I was being an ass by saying Screw Loose Change? It's a real video. You can watch it online.


OK ....I gotcha now... I did think that you were saying it like "Fuck that movie"..LOL. I'll look into it


----------



## suicidesamurai (Aug 1, 2007)

portland imc - 2006.09.21 - US MILITARY SWASTIKA SHAPED BUILDING











Any conspiracy theorists have comment?


----------



## Erniedytn (Aug 1, 2007)

IDK what to think about that. I mean I have heard of all the hidden symbols in Washington with the placements of buildings and monuments to form a pentagram, but a swastika...very strange indeed. The swastika was not a symbol of the Illuminati or the Freemasons....could this mean that our government has more ties to the Nazi regime than we thought...or is someone just fucking with us?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 2, 2007)

The swastika is originaly a buddhist symbol, only reversed. In buddhism, the symbol means peace.


----------



## closet.cult (Aug 2, 2007)

I work in architecture. There is no way the plans made it thru without anyone involved in it noticing and noting the shape of that building. If it was still built after the gasps, and then jokes and ribbing that would have taken place, there must be reason that shape is significant to someone. very odd.

BTW: my new conspiracy theory is that almost ALL conspiracy theories are made up & hatched by the government members or elite that the theory centers around. They provide personal information and tie it together with other real information that sounds plausible, but is fake, and could never be proved anyway.

It keeps nut jobs busy with these almost believable, fake stories that no one pays attention to anyway, becuase they're so outragous, while distracting them from the real stories. clever, aren't they?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 2, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> clever, aren't they?


Who? .


----------



## suicidesamurai (Aug 2, 2007)

It's a real building, the photo isn't doctored. You can see that it isn't a perfect swastika though. It wasn't built all at once, and apparently when they added another section they realized it looked like a swastika.

I don't see WHY they would do something like that on purpose. Or why they would do it for some insignificant Navy building. Secret societies usually want to stay secret. So I don't buy into the idea that they add their symbols to buildings, streets and landmarks. Find me a street design that spells out Freemason and I'll believe it.


----------



## closet.cult (Aug 2, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Who? .


the same THEY as always. 

the wealthy, industrial, capitalist scum fucks who rule the nation. THEY are one starting all the conspiracy theories to keep the conspiracy lovings nut jobs busy on fake facts instead of real ones.


----------



## Erniedytn (Aug 2, 2007)

MARIJUANA is DANGEROUS. Pot is NOT harmful to the human body or mind. Marijuana does NOT pose a threat to the general public. Marijuana is very much a danger to the oil companies, alcohol, tobacco industries and a large number of chemical corporations. Various big businesses, with plenty of dollars and influence, have suppressed the truth from the people. 

Read more here:Marijuana Conspiracy - by Dough Yurchey


----------



## suicidesamurai (Aug 2, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> the same THEY as always.
> 
> the wealthy, industrial, capitalist scum fucks who rule the nation. THEY are one starting all the conspiracy theories to keep the conspiracy lovings nut jobs busy on fake facts instead of real ones.


That is no better than the theories of the conspiracy theorists.


----------



## closet.cult (Aug 2, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> That is no better than the theories of the conspiracy theorists.


that's my point!!! this one, that one and the other are all unprovable, waste of time. it's a step up from gossip. my idea is the the wealthy know they will be gossiped about and they simply plant the gossip to keep small minds busy and out of the real stories.

this idea is stupid, unprovable and a waste of time to pursue. ...just like all the other conspiracy theories. 

if any of them are true, how would you really know?


----------



## closet.cult (Aug 2, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> MARIJUANA is DANGEROUS. Pot is NOT harmful to the human body or mind. Marijuana does NOT pose a threat to the general public. Marijuana is very much a danger to the oil companies, alcohol, tobacco industries and a large number of chemical corporations. Various big businesses, with plenty of dollars and influence, have suppressed the truth from the people.
> 
> Read more here:Marijuana Conspiracy - by Dough Yurchey


great read. i've read all this before but it's well written. i agree with one thing he said:

"The world is crazy...but that does not mean you have to join the insanity. Get together. Spread the news. Tell people, and that includes your children, the truth. Use hemp products. Eliminate the word 'marijuana.' Realize the history that created it. Make it politically incorrect to say or print the M-word. Fight against the propaganda (designed to favor the agenda of the super rich) and the bullshit. Hemp must be utilized in the future. We need a clean energy source to save our planet. INDUSTRIALIZE HEMP!"

hemp or cannabis is the legit word for me, and weed or pot is the slang. i've never really used the word marijuana anyway. using the M word was the tactic that helped get hemp prohibited.


----------



## Erniedytn (Aug 2, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> how would you really know?


I say this in reference to 9/11 only.....open your eyes, use common sense, look at the evidence.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Aug 2, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> I say this in reference to 9/11 only.....open your eyes, use common sense, look at the evidence.


I would suggest with 9/11 conspiracies that you take a shave with Occam's razor.


----------



## Erniedytn (Aug 2, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> I would suggest with 9/11 conspiracies that you take a shave with Occam's razor.


 
OK so I Googled this to find out WTF you are talking about and it says:



> *Occam's razor (sometimes spelled Ockham's razor) is a principle attributed to the 14th-century English logician and Franciscan friar William of Ockham. The principle states that the explanation of any phenomenon should make as few assumptions as possible, eliminating those that make no difference in the observable predictions of the explanatory hypothesis or theory. The principle is often expressed in Latin as the lex parsimoniae ("law of parsimony" or "law of succinctness"):
> entia non sunt multiplicanda praeter necessitatem,
> which translates to:
> entities should not be multiplied beyond necessity.
> ...


*This statement only further solidifies the claim it was an inside job:*

*



This is often paraphrased as "All things being equal, the simplest solution tends to be the best one." In other words, when multiple competing theories are equal in other respects, the principle recommends selecting the theory that introduces the fewest assumptions and postulates the fewest hypothetical entities.

Click to expand...

**Now which is more probable...30 arabs clearing security at an airport with boxcutters in their pockets, hijacking these planes, being intelligent enough to actually pull something like this off, then flying these planes into the WTC and the Pentagon (of where no wreckage was found)*

*OR*

*The warmonger government doing the shit for an excuse to invade countries with heavy ties to oil supplies and oil routes?*


*HMMMMMMMM............ *


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 3, 2007)

how about the last two elections? no fucking way that idiot bush won.


----------



## ozstone (Aug 3, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> OK so I Googled this to find out WTF you are talking about and it says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Food for thought aint it? the reality is scary and unbelievable, but plenty believe in Jesus and the Bible. Good post mate.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Aug 3, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> OK so I Googled this to find out WTF you are talking about and it says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure they were rather intelligent since most of them were college graduates. Many planes have been hijacked in the past 30 years, and almost always by terrorists. It is far more plausible than the government orchestrating the largest conspiracy in history.

Read this again:



> This is often paraphrased as "All things being equal, the simplest solution tends to be the best one." In other words, when multiple competing theories are equal in other respects, the principle recommends selecting the theory that introduces the fewest assumptions and postulates the fewest hypothetical entities.


I don't see how you could suggest it backs your theory. It does the opposite. With the "official story" about 9/11, assumptions don't need to be made, and there are few if any hypothetical entities. Your theory is almost entirely based on assumptions and hypothetical entities.

Here is some wreckage at the Pentagon. Was it planted there?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 3, 2007)

There is only one true conspiracy, and it is written about in George Orwell's 1984.

The reason the governments do not like weed is because we are unreceptive to their subliminal messages that we are bombarded with through the media. They seek to control us. we were fine before they realised that our views were catching. In other words, ordinary people (meaning non-stoners, sorry about that, lol) open their ears to us as we inform of the true messages in the world.

In my country at the moment the media have people believing that one toke of a 'super-skunk' spliff and you'll develop some type of psychiatric problem. Trouble is, the majority of ignorant fucks out there take all this in, take it as fact.

They're trying to make anything above 8% thc a class A drug. I'm a revolutionist, given the right set of circumstances, and I'd join the fight. These fucks are starting to take the piss.


----------



## Erniedytn (Aug 6, 2007)

> This is often paraphrased as "All things being equal, the simplest solution tends to be the best one." In other words, when multiple competing theories are equal in other respects, the principle recommends *selecting the theory that introduces* *the fewest assumptions* and postulates the fewest hypothetical entities.


 The red part is where it backs up my theory.


suicidesamurai said:


> I don't see how you could suggest it backs your theory. It does the opposite. *With the "official story" about 9/11, assumptions don't need to be made*, and there are few if any hypothetical entities. Your theory is almost entirely based on assumptions and hypothetical entities.
> 
> Here is some wreckage at the Pentagon. Was it planted there?


I've highlighted the part where you hang yourself. You take what the government and media tell you as fact.....that's why you don't think they do any wrong.

And as far as that picture of the "wreckage" goes....gimme a break man, if that piece of metal came from a plane that had just smashed into the Pentagon, why does it look like I just cut it out of a scrapped plane with a set of metal snips...all shiny and new? There are obvious tool marks on that piece of metal. Where are the burn marks and scrapes in the paint? If that did come from the plane that hit the Pentagon, where are the others like it?


----------



## suicidesamurai (Aug 6, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> The red part is where it backs up my theory.


Your theory needs many assumptions. So I don't know what you mean.



Erniedytn said:


> I've highlighted the part where you hang yourself. You take what the government and media tell you as fact.....that's why you don't think they do any wrong.


I'd appreciate it if you would stop misinterpreting my views. Just because I don't agree with you does not mean I'm "one of them". There are plenty of people and organizations not associated with the government or MSM that have taken on the (simple) task of refuting conspiracies related to 9/11.



Erniedytn said:


> And as far as that picture of the "wreckage" goes....gimme a break man, if that piece of metal came from a plane that had just smashed into the Pentagon, why does it look like I just cut it out of a scrapped plane with a set of metal snips...all shiny and new? There are obvious tool marks on that piece of metal. Where are the burn marks and scrapes in the paint? If that did come from the plane that hit the Pentagon, where are the others like it?


You couldn't determine whether or not there are "tool marks" on the object without observing it in person. Perhaps the reason it looks like it was cut with metal snips is because with explosions involving metal it rips apart and is left with jagged edges. Surely they would have the means to simply blow up a plane and use that material. I don't know what kind of distinguishing marks a piece of metal that has been in such an incident would have, but I'm sure it wouldn't have "burn marks" since you can't burn metal like you can a piece of wood. What I do know is that if the government were to plant evidence of a plane crash there, they would certainly know what it would look like, and make the pieces of metal look the way they needed to in order to fool everyone. It's amazing how people such as yourself blame the government for undertaking extraordinary conspiracies that require large amounts of planning and precision yet when something as simple as this is presented, you say they are evidently so retarded that they wouldn't know how to properly disguise evidence to look like it is what they say it is. Instead of addressing it and adding it to your mass of information to determine the truth, you manipulate it to conform to your preconceived notion of what happened.


----------



## Erniedytn (Aug 6, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> Your theory needs many assumptions. So I don't know what you mean.


So does the explanation of what "really happened".




suicidesamurai said:


> You couldn't determine whether or not there are "tool marks" on the object without observing it in person. Perhaps the reason it looks like it was cut with metal snips is because with explosions involving metal it rips apart and is left with jagged edges. Surely they would have the means to simply blow up a plane and use that material. I don't know what kind of distinguishing marks a piece of metal that has been in such an incident would have, but I'm sure it wouldn't have "burn marks" since you can't burn metal like you can a piece of wood.


I'm not blind and I know what a piece of metal looks like after it has been cut. If that shit was in an explosion it would be black...just because metal doesn't burn doesn't mean it doesn't discolor. Give it up man, you'll never convince me that the government didn't do that shit, and I could care less what you or anyone else thinks


----------



## professavanessa (Aug 6, 2007)

The Lizard race rules our planet.
Tupac is alive and well (makaveli/machiavelli).


I came here to talk about conspiracy theories (no matter how ridiculous some of them may be in other people's eyes) because they're sort of fun to think about and discuss with other people and the thread went all annoying because one person disagreed with somebody's point of view. Mature.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Aug 6, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> So does the explanation of what "really happened".


Really? Like what?






Erniedytn said:


> I'm not blind and I know what a piece of metal looks like after it has been cut. If that shit was in an explosion it would be black...just because metal doesn't burn doesn't mean it doesn't discolor. Give it up man, you'll never convince me that the government didn't do that shit, and I could care less what you or anyone else thinks


You've seen many downed planes in your life, have you? My neighbor used to be a rescue diver, he has seen much crash debris in his life. I'll ask him if it _all_ turns black. If you expose metal to high heat and fire for some time, it will stain black with residue. But of course if that piece was where it was, it obviously was taken there by the force of the crash when it broke off and was not exposed to the heat and fire.

Is it your contention that a Boeing 757 did not hit the Pentagon, right?


----------



## Erniedytn (Aug 6, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> Is it your contention that a Boeing 757 did not hit the Pentagon, right?


That is correct



professavanessa said:


> The Lizard race rules our planet.
> Tupac is alive and well (makaveli/machiavelli).
> 
> 
> I came here to talk about conspiracy theories (no matter how ridiculous some of them may be in other people's eyes) because they're sort of fun to think about and discuss with other people and the thread went all annoying because one person disagreed with somebody's point of view. Mature.


Good...someone new...welcome


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 7, 2007)

professavanessa said:


> The Lizard race rules our planet.
> Tupac is alive and well (makaveli/machiavelli).
> 
> 
> I came here to talk about conspiracy theories (no matter how ridiculous some of them may be in other people's eyes) because they're sort of fun to think about and discuss with other people and the thread went all annoying because one person disagreed with somebody's point of view. Mature.


talk about them then, instead of whinging like a little girl. And that doesn't mean flying like a bird.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 7, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> Really? Like what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is actually the only conspiracy I believe in. I'm not saying that what happened didn't happen. I know that in all likelyhood everything happened as they said it did. What I'm saying is that 'they' allowed it to happen. They may have even set it up.

Think about it, terrorists are notoriously hard to catch. A clever country would set up it's own terrorist organisation. Maybe a big country could organise and run the biggest terror group in the world. This is how we know their every move, land on them whenever we want to. We run the show.

Our Governments use fear to control us. Make us believe that harsher security measures are needed. We live in a virtual police state at the moment, yet everyone is so scared that they're blinded to what is really going on. CONTROL.

This is also why they're coming down hard on cannabis in my country at the moment. Smoking weed frees the mind, our minds are harder to close down.

Don't let them win. The New World Order is where the majority of mankind become robots.


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 7, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> This is actually the only conspiracy I believe in. I'm not saying that what happened didn't happen. I know that in all likelyhood everything happened as they said it did. What I'm saying is that 'they' allowed it to happen. They may have even set it up.
> 
> Think about it, terrorists are notoriously hard to catch. A clever country would set up it's own terrorist organisation. Maybe a big country could organise and run the biggest terror group in the world. This is how we know their every move, land on them whenever we want to. We run the show.
> 
> ...


I have yet to read it myself, but that is a strategy that is spoken of in the ancient book Art Of War. Is says something along the lines of... If you know your going to be attacked, you let it happen, even facilitate it. That way you gain the support out of your frightened ppl to do whatever you want.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 7, 2007)

mexiblunt said:


> I have yet to read it myself, but that is a strategy that is spoken of in the ancient book Art Of War. Is says something along the lines of... If you know your going to be attacked, you let it happen, even facilitate it. That way you gain the support out of your frightened ppl to do whatever you want.


It is our duty to read all great books. I have yet to read it myself yet. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Erniedytn (Aug 7, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> And that doesn't mean flying like a bird.


----------



## massmurda420 (Aug 7, 2007)

my consparasi hasnt made history yet.. but it will be big...


----------



## ozstone (Aug 9, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> This is actually the only conspiracy I believe in. I'm not saying that what happened didn't happen. I know that in all likelyhood everything happened as they said it did. What I'm saying is that 'they' allowed it to happen. They may have even set it up.
> 
> Think about it, terrorists are notoriously hard to catch. A clever country would set up it's own terrorist organisation. Maybe a big country could organise and run the biggest terror group in the world. This is how we know their every move, land on them whenever we want to. We run the show.
> 
> ...


Skunk- There is a saying I use about this kind of thing
"Its better to have em on the inside of the Tent pissing out, than on the Outside pissing in"
Come on people, what the entire of the worlds military might and so called intelligence cant find a towel head on a donkey, get real. 
I believe Bin Laden is already dead due to Kidney failure

[A Bush administration official] said U.S. intelligence is that bin Laden needs dialysis every three days and "it is fairly obvious that that could be an issue when you are running from place to place, and facing the idea of needing to generate electricity in a mountain hideout." [CNN] 

put that in ya bong and smoke it.


----------



## Erniedytn (Aug 9, 2007)

I agree Ozstone


----------



## dirtyal1223 (Oct 4, 2007)

How many years do you think before another revolution in America? At some point, the people are going to realize the travesties that the US gov't commits. The people are paying taxes to the government so the government can protect them from the people the government is making mad at them. It's the biggest scam in world history. Pay me and I will protect you from the people I made hate you.


----------



## _secret (Oct 15, 2007)

haha, this is for all of you loose change fanatics.. you know that video with a bunch of bullshit missleading facts? have yourselves a look

Screw Loose Change

"Put that in ya bong and smoke it" 

It really just goes to show how ignorant people are, that they WILL believe anything they are told

Now i wont mention any names, but i've read countless thread on how stupid we americans are, and how stupid everyone is for believing terrorists attacked the WTC. Well, how stupid are you? you're basing your opinions on a cheap internet film made by a nerd in his basement. Well how did HE get so smart? who put him in charge? and where does he get all his facts from. 

My favorite fact is about how the temperatures produced weren't enough to melt the steel. Anyone with any bit of common sense would know that metals soften when they are heated to extreme temperatures, it never had to melt, even the smallest loss of structural support would cause disaster. I mean, didn't a fucking plane crash into the side of it? or did the government just electronically place those memories into my head??

Listen to the shit some of you people come up with. You have the nerve to call us ignorant. 

WAKE UP. you're saying your own government purposely blew up the two biggest buildings in the world on its OWN soil.
are you seriously that stupid? why the hell would we blow up our own shit? oil? trust me, theres MANY other routes we could've taken if we wanted oil.

Seriously you people will believe anything thats put on the internet, and have the nerve to call everyone else ignorant/stupid and point out how all the facts are right there in loose change. well, who made loose change? 

come back and tell me who made loose change. Still wanna back HIS "facts" up?

ignorance is ironic, because usually the ignorant ones, have not a clue.


----------



## Erniedytn (Oct 15, 2007)

It's people like you that the government absolutely love.....keep believing that bullshit they feed you. Loose Change isn't the one and only factor leading me to believe that the government did 9/11...the evidence is everywhere. There is a "Screw Loose Change" for EVERY single conspiracy theory out there. All YOU need is a little common sense to tell you it was an inside job.


----------



## _secret (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess theres nothing more ignorant than an ignorant person who is unaware how ignorant the are?

Every single fact presented in loose change was complete bullshit and missleading... have you seen it? 



> There is a "Screw Loose Change" for EVERY single conspiracy theory out there. All YOU need is a little common sense to tell you it was an inside job.


...yeah because theres many more people like yourself who believe the "loose change" videos of EVERY single major event known to man.

But you also failed to answer my question

Why in the world would our own government blow up two major icons of the US? Why would they want to harm our enconomy? why kill hundreds and thousands of civilians and government employees? 

Why do you even live in this country?


----------



## Erniedytn (Oct 18, 2007)

_secret said:


> Why in the world would our own government blow up two major icons of the US? Why would they want to harm our enconomy? why kill hundreds and thousands of civilians and government employees?
> 
> Why do you even live in this country?


So they could go to war with Iraq. It gives a precedent to invade countries that are "harboring terrorists"

I live here because I was born here.

You know it's funny....we can pinpoint 1 single cow out of a couple million that has Mad Cow Disease and quarantine it....but we cannot find a terrorist that lives in caves...give me a fucking break.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 19, 2007)

OMG... I watched Zeitgeist a couple of nights ago... WOW.

I'd pieced much of it together myself already... yet I learned a lot from this film at the same time. I think it has helped clarify everything for me. I never even imagined that Jesus never existed at all, now it all makes sense. That is the best film I have ever watched in my whole life. I quite literally could not move myself from the screen.

With the way the evidence is shown in that film, live phone calls from people about to die etc... I now know too that bush blew up those towers. Also, our own government killed all those people in London. 

I have mentioned the word TRUTH, and KNOW many, many times. Only I was still a little confused as to what I was really trying to get at. Now I see.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 19, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> So they could go to war with Iraq. It gives a precedent to invade countries that are "harboring terrorists"
> 
> I live here because I was born here.
> 
> You know it's funny....we can pinpoint 1 single cow out of a couple million that has Mad Cow Disease and quarantine it....but we cannot find a terrorist that lives in caves...give me a fucking break.


The americans set it up themselves just like I always imagined they did. I just didn't know the exact reason why... I knew it was about control... I just didn't understand exactly why or who was behind it. I had read of the New World Order before. The bankers rule the world... governments are merely there to make us feel better.. help with the day to day running of the country.

They do not care about us, or our families. They use doctors to experiment needless medicines on us just so they can line their pockets even further. This world is dying... and rather than do something about it they choose to suffocate it even further. Then they convince the masses that there is no such thing as this or that. Create confusion, mass panic... just so they can keep us where they want us.

We have in our countries, because we take it from others. All that oil in africa, gold... yet people are starving by their millions. While we, that have nothing as highly valuable (at least not in such quantity) live in comfort. We actually have the chance to feel sorry for ourselves... yet very few of us has ever known any real hardships.

I have mentioned this before too, the word revolution. It was mentioned in the film Zeitgeist too... right at the end. I don't believe this revolution will or even can be a physical one... it would have to be a mass movement of consciousness. We must all turn off our t.v's. You're not going to learn anything from the news, only what they want you to believe.

The way I see it, the media and the police are their biggest weapons. In every revolution in history the army has fought for the people. Soldiers are trained to defend us, whereas police are trained to throw us in jail. It's a different mind set... which is why all police are scum. They're like the proverbial crackhead that steals from his own mother. The police will try to stop us... but they cannot fight against a shifted mind set.

The whole world needs to realise the truth at the same time. The only real way to do this would be to use their own weapon against them, the media.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 19, 2007)

_secret said:


> Why in the world would our own government blow up two major icons of the US? Why would they want to harm our enconomy? why kill hundreds and thousands of civilians and government employees?


Because they don't give a shit about us. They did it for money and power. The people invovled with this made a shit load of money off of 9/11 and the war on terror. And it gave Bush a reason to scare ppl and gain control through that fear. As soon as 9/11 happened the constitution went out the window. The 'patriot act' is admittedly unconstituional and in no other time in American history would it have been passed but 'these are different times we're living in post 9/11'. Bush has the most power of any president in our history, which is pretty scary. He and the people in charge were able to accomplish all their goals through this event. A better question to ask is why wouldn't they blow up the twin towers and kill hundreds of thousands of ppl? What's a couple hundred thousand lives to these motherfuckers? When there is so much to be gained. A real 'idiot' is someone who blindly follows the government and believes what they tell them without questioning it.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 19, 2007)

_secret said:


> haha, this is for all of you loose change fanatics.. you know that video with a bunch of bullshit missleading facts? have yourselves a look
> 
> Screw Loose Change


I didn't watch the film. I may this weekend if I have I time. One question tho: how does screw loose change explain the fake phone calls from the planes b4 they hit. It was scientifically proven that they had to be fake. From the altitude that the calls were made the success rate of such calls is <.l percent. Less than .1 Percent! R u telling me all those ppl were able to make calls with the chances of just one getting thru being at <.1%. That's pretty hard to believe. And if you've ever actually heard the phone calls you can tell they're completely bogus. They sound fake as hell.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> The americans set it up themselves just like I always imagined they did. I just didn't know the exact reason why... I knew it was about control... I just didn't understand exactly why or who was behind it. I had read of the New World Order before. The bankers rule the world... governments are merely there to make us feel better.. help with the day to day running of the country.
> 
> They do not care about us, or our families. They use doctors to experiment needless medicines on us just so they can line their pockets even further. This world is dying... and rather than do something about it they choose to suffocate it even further. Then they convince the masses that there is no such thing as this or that. Create confusion, mass panic... just so they can keep us where they want us.
> 
> ...


Hey Skunk what is this Zeitgeist movie? This kind of shit is interesting to me. Is there anywhere I can watch it on-line?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 19, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> Hey Skunk what is this Zeitgeist movie? This kind of shit is interesting to me. Is there anywhere I can watch it on-line?


Yes... I watched it on ssupload.com 

I think I may have been told about the movie before but I tend to ignore peoples links. The other night i was bored, and came across it on that site. I've watched all the best movies already... so I put it on.

It goes through everything, from religion right through to the bankers. Ties in everything I'd already figured out for myself, so I know its the truth. It's around 2 hours long though... but I couldn't leave my seat. btw its a documentary.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 19, 2007)

Cool....I'm going to watch it for sure...sounds very interesting


----------



## Erniedytn (Oct 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Yes... I watched it on ssupload.com
> 
> I think I may have been told about the movie before but I tend to ignore peoples links. The other night i was bored, and came across it on that site. I've watched all the best movies already... so I put it on.
> 
> It goes through everything, from religion right through to the bankers. Ties in everything I'd already figured out for myself, so I know its the truth. It's around 2 hours long though... but I couldn't leave my seat. btw its a documentary.


I'm DEFINATELY checking this out tonight....sounds very interesting. How ya been Skunk...long time no chat


----------



## Erniedytn (Oct 19, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> As soon as 9/11 happened the constitution went out the window.


Actually the Constitution went out the window when the UN was formed after WW2 and the US signed the treaty to enter. I don't remember the exact clause that states it (damn side effects) but it supercedes ANY pre-written documents by any government that is a member.



iblazethatkush said:


> The people invovled with this made a shit load of money off of 9/11 and the war on terror.


 
Exactly.....Cheney made billions from Haliburton building all the vehicles and weapons for the war, while Bush skates out with all the oil from Iraq and the rights to the oil lines in Afghanistan.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 19, 2007)

Doing great, thankyou for asking. I hope you're well too. 

The documentary is well worth checking out. I'm surprised you haven't watched it already, ernie.


----------



## Erniedytn (Oct 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Doing great, thankyou for asking. I hope you're well too.
> 
> The documentary is well worth checking out. I'm surprised you haven't watched it already, ernie.


All is well here for me too

You know actually I have never even heard of it....which is quite peculiar considering the subject matter I am going to watch it tonight for sure.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 19, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Actually the Constitution went out the window when the UN was formed after WW2 and the US signed the treaty to enter. I don't remember the exact clause that states it (damn side effects) but it supercedes ANY pre-written documents by any government that is a member.quote]
> 
> What about the 1st world war? The us were in that too, for money.
> 
> ...


----------



## Erniedytn (Oct 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Erniedytn said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the Constitution went out the window when the UN was formed after WW2 and the US signed the treaty to enter. I don't remember the exact clause that states it (damn side effects) but it supercedes ANY pre-written documents by any government that is a member.
> ...


 
Very true...I watched a documentary on Woodrow Wilson who was president at the time. He was just as corrupt as the current idiot in office. That's when the notion of the UN started; it was called "The League of Nations" back then. Woodrow Wilson was the first president to leave the country, go on a transatlantic cruise to Europe, and promote the idea. In the end it ruined his presidency; with all his attention focused on this, then the untimely death of his wife...he crumbled.


----------



## Erniedytn (Oct 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> The other side of the coin is where we fight back. The only real question is how.


 
I don't know about over there, but if every single American just threw up their hands and said "Fuck it...I'm not paying taxes anymore"....I think that would be a good start. What would they do? What could they do? Maybe that would begin the revolution this country...the world for that matter...needs.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 19, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> I don't know about over there, but if every single American just threw up their hands and said "Fuck it...I'm not paying taxes anymore"....I think that would be a good start. What would they do? What could they do? Maybe that would begin the revolution this country...the world for that matter...needs.


I believe in the US that there is actually no law that states you have to pay income tax. So to not pay it is not a crime. Not sure about my country though... we've still got Royalty.


----------



## Erniedytn (Oct 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I believe in the US that there is actually no law that states you have to pay income tax. So to not pay it is not a crime. Not sure about my country though... we've still got Royalty.


Oh no...there a million tax laws over here...for everyday people they take it directly from your paycheck, you never even see the money. As for all the others you are required to pay taxes at least once a year; some quarterly even.If you do not, they can go as far as seizing your bank accounts, foreclosing on your home and auctioning it off....they are relentless those IRS people. I have seen a few peoples lives ruined because of it. It may take them a few years to catch up to you, but when they do its over for you.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 19, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Oh no...there a million tax laws over here...for everyday people they take it directly from your paycheck, you never even see the money. As for all the others you are required to pay taxes at least once a year; some quarterly even.


Same in my country. When you work for yourself you pay taxes yourself. 

In the documentary zeitgeist there are ex irs agents that have resigned, as they could not find a law pertaining to income tax, and they said that since resigning they don't fill in tax returns anymore.


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Oct 19, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> This is an interesting movie to watch on 9/11. It's like 2 hours long, but very informative.
> Loose Change


I haven't read to the end of the thread but the cruise missile stuff about the Pentagon is really, really, really shocking me right now.


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Oct 19, 2007)

Obviously I am watching the film right now ....... Fascinating


----------



## Erniedytn (Oct 19, 2007)

It will definately make you think about things different.


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Oct 20, 2007)

Jup that was shocking indeed in particular the amount of evidence that seems to have been disappeared by the authorities. Seems pretty sure it wasn't a plane that hit the pentagon. I think if I had to say yes or no to controlled explosions taking down the towers at this point I would vote yes it was. I think I am going to track down a few more films.

Cheers


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 20, 2007)

Here in my country we only got to see the first part of the film on the news. The part where the planes crash into the towers.

Yet on the documentary zeitgeist... the film showed more than one explosion. Indeed, there was a guy on the phone to his family. Saying he'd made it lower down the building... and away from the first explosion. Then, while he is on the phone, there's another explosion... and the mans phone goes dead.

There are people making all these events happen... Hitler famously blew up one of his own buildings to go get the people to agree to war. These bankers, have been orchestrating similar things ever since... Pearl Harbour, the twin towers, london, madrid... just so they can kill millions more in Iraq and Afghanistan, and line their already immense pockets. I didn't realise just how far these people will go to keep us under control.

It is my belief that Orwell knew exactly what was going on during the 2nd world war. Did you know that the bombing of london during world war two happened because the americans sold millions of dollars worth of planes and bombs to the germans? I'm talking about american companies, not the government. Likwise in the first gulf war, one of our companies was making the pipes for saddam hussein to fire scud missiles from. Then we go and blow them all up... along with hundreds of thousands of Iraqi people.

This is why the people are fighting back in Iraq... as we should fight back in our own countries.

It's this control that is the root of all depression. We can never be truly happy while someone else is pulling our strings. We need to turn the tide... a massive conscious shift to knowing and realising the truth is what's needed.

Yet, I talk to my friends and their heads are in space... it seems that they are incapable of fully understanding what is going on. I see other people too, and they are also locked in society's grip... do not have the ability to step outside their life and look at the world from the outside. I fear we are already doomed, people are already robots.

On here though, this site seems to have more people (in relative terms to the rest of the population) that realise what is going on. Maybe not all of it, but realise that SOMETHING is going on. I believe this is through cannabis.

Is it any coincidence that they allow tobacco and alcohol, both drugs that kill and blot out your thinking, or use your lung space sapping your energy. Whereas cannabis allows you time to think... moves you away from the subliminal tv and newspaper... this is why cannabis is so dangerous to them, this is also the reason why so many of us smoke it. Cannabis allows us the freedom to mentally shift our awareness... allows us the freedom to THINK.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 20, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Here in my country we only got to see the first part of the film on the news. The part where the planes crash into the towers.
> 
> Yet on the documentary zeitgeist... the film showed more than one explosion. Indeed, there was a guy on the phone to his family. Saying he'd made it lower down the building... and away from the first explosion. Then, while he is on the phone, there's another explosion... and the mans phone goes dead.
> 
> ...


I agree 110%. Sadly i think an overwhelming majority of earth's population is too brainwashed for the tide ever to turn, so to speak.


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Oct 20, 2007)

I agree with everything you say mr skb. Funnily enough I am reading George Orwell's 1984 atm and not because I wanted to but because my girlfriend bought it for me. Its hard work to be honest and not the type of book I would normally read but if you draw comparisons as to how we are maybe being controlled through the media and to what goes on in the book, there are vague similarities. Very clever Mr Orwell in 1948...

I am at a funny time of my life I am thinking about having children soon but this kind of stuff makes me really wonder do I want to bring kids into the world. Hmm I guess my ancestors worried about, the bomb and before that world wars and recessions, starvation and slavery. Now its the sort of stuff we talk about in this thread, I guess the best we can do is bring our kids up with open minds, make our own fight against what we think is wrong and hope the shit doesn't hit the fan in the near future.

All the best


----------



## Erniedytn (Oct 22, 2007)

So I come home from work and I am watching the news. It was showing some sort of debate between the Republican candidates for president. I didn't catch who it was that said it, but this is what I heard:



> Hillary Clinton wants to run the biggest enterprise in the world...the United States government; which employs millions of people and generates trillions of dollars in revenue. She has never even run a small business...blah blah blah........


OK first off forget about Hillary Clinton, she is not the issue here. The issue is who or what the fuck is running the US......an enterprise/corporation, or a government that cares about it's people? IMO....certainly not the latter. I have been preaching this for years, but to actually hear a candidate say this....out loud! It just goes to show you that all of us "conspiracy nuts" are not as crazy as some people believe. It is sad that this government, even the world, is nothing more than "Big Business". It will only get worse from here.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 22, 2007)

I think these two quotes pretty much sum up our government:

"I am a most unhappy man. I have unwittingly ruined my country. A great 

industrial nation is controlled by its system of credit. Our system of 

credit is concentrated. The growth of the nation, therefore, and all our 

activities are in the hands of a few men. We have come to be one of the 

worst ruled, one of the most completely controlled and dominated governments 

in the civilized world. No longer a government by free opinion, no longer a 

government by conviction and the vote of the majority, but a government by 

the opinion and duress of a small group of dominant men."

-Woodrow Wilson, 1916

"The real truth of the matter is that a financial element in the large centers has owned the government since the days of Andrew Jackson" 
-Franklin D. Roosevelt, 1933


----------



## Erniedytn (Oct 22, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> I think these two quotes pretty much sum up our government:
> 
> "I am a most unhappy man. I have unwittingly ruined my country. A great
> 
> ...


That's cool because I was just talking about ol' Woodrow




Erniedytn said:


> Very true...I watched a documentary on Woodrow Wilson who was president at the time. He was just as corrupt as the current idiot in office. That's when the notion of the UN started; it was called "The League of Nations" back then. Woodrow Wilson was the first president to leave the country, go on a transatlantic cruise to Europe, and promote the idea. In the end it ruined his presidency; with all his attention focused on this, then the untimely death of his wife...he crumbled.


So he actually fessed up to it huh...wow. I guess his wife's death made him see things differently. 




iblazethatkush said:


> "The real truth of the matter is that a financial element in the large centers has owned the government since the days of Andrew Jackson"
> -Franklin D. Roosevelt, 1933


 
I guess this MIGHT have something to do with the Freemasons?


----------



## quadrophine (Oct 22, 2007)

zeitgeistmovie.com

conspiracy theory, good movie watch it for free online or download it for free online.

you won't regret it.


----------



## Erniedytn (Oct 22, 2007)

quadrophine said:


> zeitgeistmovie.com
> 
> conspiracy theory, good movie watch it for free online or download it for free online.
> 
> you won't regret it.


I just watched this last night. I highly reccomend it as well.


----------



## silk (Oct 22, 2007)

Live2Die420 said:


> I live in the U.S. But I am also 18 so i dont really look into 9/11. How could it be such a consperiacy theroy? Im not trying to be a smart ass im just ignorant on how it would be one.


Check this film out http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7866929448192753501:blsmoke:


----------



## silk (Oct 22, 2007)

Lizards are running the planet!!!!!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 23, 2007)

I never before fully realised the depths of their control... I read 1984, a brave new world... as I was searching for answers to things I didn't even have questions for. Also, my pagan upbringing actually taught me that all god worship stemmed from the sun... and this is the beginning of control. As soon as worship moved from something we can see to something we can't, like chinese whispers religion evolved to control mankind. Now this belief system is RAPIDLY dying, they need a new weapon to control us, a new fear. They must keep us in fear.


----------



## quadrophine (Oct 23, 2007)

but beyond posting blogs on the internet about it, what are we doing. Nothing. If there were more people in my area, I wish there were, But I feel like this day and age, people are so wrapped up in me me me, it's hard for them to step outside themselves and see things for what they are. 

Group meeting outside the church on third street 8pm sunday.


----------



## NO GROW (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey I live off of third street......


----------



## Erniedytn (Nov 26, 2007)

So I did this:


BongReaper said:


> Ahh the "amero" if u all go to youtube.com and search "north american union". then go down until you see the video titled "NORTH AMERICAN UNION & VCHIP TRUTH". watch this video it will make you think...


And check this shit out:

YouTube - NORTH AMERICAN UNION & VCHIP TRUTH

Watch the "related videos"...they are the full newscasts that are featured in the video. This pretty much seals the deal IMO.


----------



## Erniedytn (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow...no comments on "The North American Union"?


----------



## natrone23 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have seen loose change, zieitgeist(religion part very true) and examined all the claims made by these theroies.....but I have also watched and read the rebuttals to these claims made by many...such as pop mechanics, if I can remember they devoted an entire magazine to examing these claims and going through them with a fine tooth comb to see if these clams hold up to detailed research and evidence. They interviewd many independent experts (not just government expert) in such fields such as enginerring, metallugy, controlled demolitions, aircraft. They absolutly refuted all the claims made by the insidejob theroists with detailed explanations and citataions. But I can understand your distrust of the government and the Bush adminastration because i defintly believe and plenty of evidence shows the Bush adminastration used the attacks of 911 as an excuse to go to war in iraq...ex.the whole WMD bullshit and trying to link saddam with Al Qaeda [ not true at all Saddam was a secular dictator who didn't trust Islamic extremists and in fact Osama offered himself and his Mujahadeen (4,000 fighters) to the Saudi government to fight and repel saddam from attacking Kuwait and Saudi Arabia which was joke because Osama would have got rolled over by the iraqi military in a tradational engagement] I degress like said before your distrust of the government is warranted but you must also look at the rebuttals made against your claims and determine which one is more creditable by using using reason and your rational judgement. I know conspiciy theroies are sexy and great to debate when your smokin on a fat blunt, but to find truth in anything you must dig deep and examine all the evidence for and against your claims. I challenge you to challenge all your ideas with and independent and empirical mind


----------



## suicidesamurai (Dec 1, 2007)

natrone23 said:


> I have seen loose change


I heard Dylan Avery on a clip from a radio show. There was an 11 or 12 year old kid on one of the planes, and his father worked for the Pentagon. I believe Avery suggested the guy was part of the conspiracy in some way, and then it came up that he would know his son would die on the plane. Avery didn't really want to get into that territory, because even though he believes it he doesn't want to suggest such a thing on air. But that is what an asshole some of these people are, they think this guy would sacrifice his son for the grand conspiracy. It's not like he could just have his son not get on the flight, but I guess Avery didn't think about that.

I also saw video of James Fetzer speaking at some 9/11 symposium. He is discussing how the calls made from planes were faked. This guy had called his family and talked to someone, then his mom came on and he said "Mom, it's (his first and last name)". He and the audience thought it was oh-so funny that the fools faking the calls had accidentally said his first and last name. They got a hearty laugh out of this man's last words with his mother before he died.

But, that's the kind of people we are dealing with.


----------



## Erniedytn (Dec 1, 2007)

Look guys....I'm not saying that 2 planes did not hit the towers, nor am I saying that people on those planes didn't die. But the bottom line is that the government set up all the events that happened on 9/11/01. Now with my new findings on "The North American Union".....it makes even MORE sense.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 1, 2007)

It's not the government.

I bet even Bush himself doesn't know the truth... maybe his dad does.


----------



## natrone23 (Dec 1, 2007)

yea sucidesamurai you notice in the first edition of loosechange the make that argument that it was impossible for anybody to make cell phone calls from a plane and that those calls must have been faked (like a mother or spouse cant tell there own childs voice or spouses voices)....as it it turns out you can definetly make cell phone calls from such a hieght and it must also must noted that alot of the calls were made from the back of the seat phones on the plane.....in the second edition they edited this accusation out.......my point is if the theroists can't even do the research in the first place to find out if you can make calls from a plane... you know they didn't do any kind of investigating in the first place for all the rest of there claims....they make accusations with out any research or evidence


----------



## Erniedytn (Dec 1, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> It's not the government.
> 
> I bet even Bush himself doesn't know the truth... maybe his dad does.


Your probably right Skunk. I think 'lil Bush is too stupid to help mastermind something like that. He is just a puppet for the powers that be.

YouTube - Proof of NWO from George Bush SR



> A world where the rule of law, not the law of the jungle, governs the conduct of *nations*.When we are successful.....*and we will be*.......


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Dec 1, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> So wtf you whinging about
> 
> That's exactly what I do.
> 
> ...


This may be old. Or already responded to. Or whatever, I was just going through and got to it, realizing there's a shiton more pages here. I just wanted to say:

Dude, people don't believe because if they believe unquestioningly it opens the door to be manipulated the fuck out of. So it's necessary to notice discreptencies. Although i do agree that most of them are complete BULL. However, you have to give credit where it's due and people (mainly those in charge...motherfuckers...) need to realize when they're lying and fucking admit it.

And to anyone who might say that a level of lying is necessary to maintain social order...fuck you. I'm just oging to be more pissed off when i learn i was being lied to, not going to be like "Oh, i understand, it was necessary." Fuck man, that's why there're revolutions all the time. cause people lie, manipulate, and fuck people over for their own gains all the time. Just stop man, be honest. Seriously, if everyone _helped_ everyone rather than _fucked_ everyone, we'd make much more progress.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Dec 1, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Your probably right Skunk. I think 'lil Bush is too stupid to help mastermind something like that. He is just a puppet for the powers that be.
> 
> YouTube - Proof of NWO from George Bush SR


No way was it Bush. Puppet leaders are installed all the time.

And i'm going to relate this quickly to JFK...when he didn't want to start a war with Russia he got killed. Expected puppet? Perhaps. The whole case about his death is cock-full of holes. The Magic Bullet? Simple physics? Discreptencies about the autopsy? Moving him to DC for an autopsy, which is not standard procedure at all? 

Our government tries to fool people, but the Zapruder film they didn't account for. They figured they'd be able to disprove the people who were there, that's a tiny percent of the population. However, they coudln't deny the film when one of our basic rights and principles of the country is free speech and press. That film was legit evidence, and they couldn't fuck around with that without losing all the people and things they were controlling in the first place. So, they come up with BS, silence those who say otherwise, blame it on the mob, and get the fuck out.


----------



## natrone23 (Dec 1, 2007)

Did the bullet that killed JFK come from behind him or the front, side ect...I don't know? how many shot were fired?


----------



## suicidesamurai (Dec 2, 2007)

natrone23 said:


> yea sucidesamurai you notice in the first edition of loosechange the make that argument that it was impossible for anybody to make cell phone calls from a plane and that those calls must have been faked (like a mother or spouse cant tell there own childs voice or spouses voices)....as it it turns out you can definetly make cell phone calls from such a hieght and it must also must noted that alot of the calls were made from the back of the seat phones on the plane.....in the second edition they edited this accusation out.......my point is if the theroists can't even do the research in the first place to find out if you can make calls from a plane... you know they didn't do any kind of investigating in the first place for all the rest of there claims....they make accusations with out any research or evidence


They say they are just putting the theories out there and people can decide for themselves. But really they are just too stupid and lazy to verify their "facts", and don't really care what is true and what isn't. They think Bush did it, but it doesn't really matter how.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Dec 2, 2007)

WhatAmIDoing said:


> No way was it Bush. Puppet leaders are installed all the time.
> 
> And i'm going to relate this quickly to JFK...when he didn't want to start a war with Russia he got killed. Expected puppet? Perhaps. The whole case about his death is cock-full of holes. The Magic Bullet? Simple physics? Discreptencies about the autopsy? Moving him to DC for an autopsy, which is not standard procedure at all?
> 
> Our government tries to fool people, but the Zapruder film they didn't account for. They figured they'd be able to disprove the people who were there, that's a tiny percent of the population. However, they coudln't deny the film when one of our basic rights and principles of the country is free speech and press. That film was legit evidence, and they couldn't fuck around with that without losing all the people and things they were controlling in the first place. So, they come up with BS, silence those who say otherwise, blame it on the mob, and get the fuck out.


Of course any conspiracy to kill the president while he is driving in a car with thousands of people around is going to expect there to be films. There are known to be dozens of homemade films from that day.

And if they took out JFK because he didn't want war with Russia, why didn't we later have a war with Russia if that was their intent? They could just install a puppet President and get the war they wanted, right?


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Dec 2, 2007)

Some very good points made on this thread....very interesting.

Just a quick comment - I don't think lying to the people is ever good by our leaders. The people should not only demand but enforce that our leaders (domestic and international) lead with integrity.

To lie to the people to maintain social order is offensive and should not be tolerated by the people. They lie and admit they lied and we never hold them accountable for it.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 2, 2007)

kittysecrets4u said:


> They lie and admit they lied and we never hold them accountable for it.


This is what I meant by that old post... there is only one lie. All the rest is bullshit they throw in to keep us talking. We talk, but most people are afraid to fight back.

Whenever you have control of something, if you push it too far then things can go wrong. Control (in this instance) is about keeping the people passive, contented. Yet, there is no content in this world because we try to find it through money rather than emotion. We believe that contentment is money, so we strive to make as much of it as we can, all the time dampening down our empathy.

We see news reports of starving kids in africa and we think we can help with giving money, which is usually stolen by the government of the country anyway... but we don't really care. We don't care because we need to think about the next ten minutes and how much money we can make to replace what we just gave.

I honestly believe that we could stop all the bullshit with one giant stand. Where everyone of us just stopped running, came out of our hiding places and stood our ground. WTF could they do?


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Dec 2, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> Of course any conspiracy to kill the president while he is driving in a car with thousands of people around is going to expect there to be films. There are known to be dozens of homemade films from that day.
> 
> And if they took out JFK because he didn't want war with Russia, why didn't we later have a war with Russia if that was their intent? They could just install a puppet President and get the war they wanted, right?


 
I dunno i'm just sayin. But anyways, they have to follow the rules, so the VP gets sworn in. Maybe he doesn't want to either, and two presidential assassinations in a short time period is really really really sketch. It's all speculation till the file gets released (which for some reason it's not? explain this to me, someone please? i still don't understand how that's legal)


----------



## popo9er (Dec 8, 2007)

Our childrens vaccines and immunizations carry technology developed by unkown teachers from far away to change our dna makeup. Ask a freemason... I mean a politician... I mean our world leaders... I mean the illuminati... I mean look in the dead sea scrolls... I mean research "sumarians"....................................................................


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Dec 9, 2007)

Check out the website - Cutting Through the Matrix with Alan Watt - Clearing the rubbish from the road to reality

Very educational, well researched, and powerful information. This is not a site full of conspiracy theories like most. Good documented information that you can check out yourself. The history is that is provided on the site is the best you can get!!!!! I have not seen the type of history taught in the majority of the public, private schools or universities in the U.S. 

There are a number of radio shows you can subscribe to and download onto your ipod or mp3 player FREE OF CHARGE!! AWESOME SITE!!!! BELIEVE ME!!


----------



## suicidesamurai (Dec 9, 2007)

kittysecrets4u said:


> Check out the website - Cutting Through the Matrix with Alan Watt - Clearing the rubbish from the road to reality
> 
> Very educational, well researched, and powerful information. This is not a site full of conspiracy theories like most. Good documented information that you can check out yourself. The history is that is provided on the site is the best you can get!!!!! I have not seen the type of history taught in the majority of the public, private schools or universities in the U.S.
> 
> There are a number of radio shows you can subscribe to and download onto your ipod or mp3 player FREE OF CHARGE!! AWESOME SITE!!!! BELIEVE ME!!


I'm sure he is a genius.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Dec 9, 2007)

Part 1....



> Dogma may be defined as established opinion, a doctrine put forth without evidence, or as a body of doctrines supported authoritatively by a church. But when you consider a combination of all three--an established opinion without evidence, supported by the authority of supernatural beliefs--you have a summation of everything that the JREF is opposed to. As it so happens, religion is the largest central distributor of dogma, but you can find it within other circles of opinion as well.
> 
> Theology is defined as "faith justified by reason." But this is another way of saying "A conclusion in search of a justification." This was the dominant philosophical approach of the dark ages, and it was this habit that kept them in the dark. Beliefs were fortified and communicated, supported only by citations of other beliefs, forming a circle of opinion with no means of objective correction. Theology remained a circle jerk, somewhat like partisan bloggers, who reinforce their mutual preconceptions by echoing them back and forth, referencing each other, accepting only what evidence confirms their beliefs and ignoring the rest (when they reference evidence at all.) This is the modus operendi of dogmatists, and it can become a prison which is difficult escape. This is what made science impossible in the dark ages, and it was only when a central dogmatic authority of the Catholic Church was shattered that science and philosophy could flourish.
> 
> ...


----------



## suicidesamurai (Dec 9, 2007)

Part 2....



> *7) Theory of Agency rather than Process.* For the conspiracist, there are no coincidences. Everything happens for a reason, and that reason is always an intentional agent. Any large scale, frequent, or dramatic events must be the product of deliberate planning, and carried out by an commensurately powerful organization. If those events are negative, a vast malevolent agency or cabal is at work. Small criminal groups or sole individuals cannot be responsible. Ignorance, incompetence, poor planning, or impersonal forces cannot play a role. For those who do not understand how the world works, the question is not how, but who, a systematic misapplication of intentional explanations.
> 
> *8.) Magic.* For those who understand nothing about the world, all is magic. The agency is both supernaturally intelligent and powerful, and yet strangely inept. The cabal has virtually complete control of nearly all powerful institutions--economic, political, legal, social, criminal, and journalistic--yet somehow cannot prevent the conspiracists from uncovering their plot. They can, however, hide all the evidence, an ability which would require the cabal to command power that rivals the divine. Benjamin Franklin said that "Three can keep a secret, if two of them are dead." The conspiracists believes that plots involving thousands can operate without detection, thanks to the near omniscience and virtual omnipotence of the conspiracy, whose members are all unswervingly loyal to the cause.
> 
> ...


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Dec 9, 2007)

So you know Alan Watts???? He is awesome!!!!


----------



## natrone23 (Dec 10, 2007)

_S__o you know Alan Watts???? He is awesome!!!!_

FUCKING PRICELESS


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Dec 11, 2007)

Alan is Golden Jewel found deep within - He open my eyes to a lot.... Have you read any of his books?


----------



## Erniedytn (Dec 11, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> And check this shit out:
> 
> YouTube - NORTH AMERICAN UNION & VCHIP TRUTH
> 
> Watch the "related videos"...they are the full newscasts that are featured in the video. This pretty much seals the deal IMO.


Here is our first look at the "Amero-Dollar"
http://www.amerocurrency.com/sitebuilder/images/una_20a_2007_ms-600x300.jpg

And you people think I'm crazy.....


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for sharing those pics....I know all about it. My dad is a secret serviceman in Germany and he turned me on to the Amero. I have been looking for pics...thanks for sharing.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Dec 12, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Here is our first look at the "Amero-Dollar"
> http://www.amerocurrency.com/sitebuilder/images/una_20a_2007_ms-600x300.jpg
> 
> And you people think I'm crazy.....


That is a novelty coin created by a company called Designs Computed. But don't take my word for it, check out the coin designs on their website.

Coin Designs by Daniel Carr. 2007 UNA Amero Pattern Coins.


The proposal of having a common currency for North America has been around for a while, and the term 'Amero' was mentioned at least as far back as 1999 that I know of. Sooner or later someone would come up with a design, and they did.


----------



## Erniedytn (Dec 12, 2007)

That still doesn't change the fact that the North American Union is happening right under our noses and the government is a corrupt pit of bloodsucking leeches


----------



## Erniedytn (Dec 12, 2007)

What about this stuff:


> The evidence is obvious and plentiful that these sprayings have been taking place almost daily since the Fall of '98 and many people have gotten sick and undoubtedly some have died from the effects of these pathogen/toxin sprayings, but the $64 question is WHY ?
> Some writers have wistfully speculated that the government is trying to vaccinate us against a coming plague of bio terrorist origin. Most people would like to believe that, but the evidence is *too strong in the opposite direction*. Of course, sprayings might have different intentions for different sectors of the population: Possible *population reduction* for the weak and immune compromised; possible *vaccine protection* intended for certain ethnic groups; and possible *ID tracking*. It's hard to say. Only insiders know the real story, or more probably know some _parts _of the Real Story. _What_most Americans don't realize is that the upper echelons of the United States government is no longer a government "of , by, and for " the people (See the New World Order). The United States government-_as with all other major governments of the world_-is* under the total domination and control of the* *Illuminati *(architects of the so-called New World Order). The Illuminati's plan to reduce the global population by_ 4_* billion people *before the year 2050 was laid out in the *Global 2000 *report assembled by the Carter administration. in the late 70's. It should be obvious-that in order to REDUCE the world's population from its _present_ size of *six billion* down to *2 billion* (_even_ over a fifty year span) would *require* that the* majority of people* _now living_ would have to be *exterminated in some way*. The amazing thing about the Illuminati is that they place all their ghastly plans right out in the open for everyone to see, if people would _only look and read what they are saying_.


Got that from here:
http://educate-yourself.org/ct/#intro

I have just started reading about these so I do not have an opinion on it yet, just throwing out the info.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Dec 12, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> What about this stuff:
> Got that from here:
> http://educate-yourself.org/ct/#intro
> 
> I have just started reading about these so I do not have an opinion on it yet, just throwing out the info.


I see contrails everyday, there is nothing mysterious about them.

I think what I'm going to do is make up a conspiracy theory and spread it around the internet as much as possible and see if it picks up.


----------



## natrone23 (Dec 12, 2007)

Sucide I don't think they actually read your earlier post about dogma.....prob was to long....and requires comprehension! oh I love the "you like Alan Watts too".....that one went right over their heads........truely pittiful


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 13, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> I think what I'm going to do is make up a conspiracy theory and spread it around the internet as much as possible and see if it picks up.


This sounds like a cool idea... I'm in.

people are like sheep, just give them something to believe in and they'll follow you to the ends of the earth.

Although to suggest that what happened in Iraq was not a conspiracy, is a load of crap. They told us that Saddam had WOMD, and that we were directly under threat. This forces the people of our country to turn against saddam, and then we kill a couple of hundred-thousand innocent men women and children with bombs. And then, after finding no WOMD we start laying pipelines, for the oil?

2+2=4

Then why hand Saddam over to the muslim world? Not just the muslim world but the section of it that claims the West as it's enemy? 

Even after the initial sickness had subsided over what we had done to those innocent people... when they gave Saddam over to those that would wish us dead, the sickness returned.

Saddam died with composure. Was murdered without compassion.


----------



## Erniedytn (Dec 13, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> I see contrails everyday, there is nothing mysterious about them.
> 
> I think what I'm going to do is make up a conspiracy theory and spread it around the internet as much as possible and see if it picks up.


It's not "Contrails"...it's Chemtrails....and no....I'm not getting the 2 confused. And you go ahead with your own conspiracy theory


----------



## Erniedytn (Dec 13, 2007)

natrone23 said:


> Sucide I don't think they actually read your earlier post about dogma.....prob was to long....and requires comprehension! oh I love the "you like Alan Watts too".....that one went right over their heads........truely pittiful


You seem to be the pitiful one swinging from Suicide's nuts. Have you even read the whole thread? Come back when you have your own opinions douchebag


----------



## Erniedytn (Dec 13, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Although to suggest that what happened in Iraq was not a conspiracy, is a load of crap. They told us that Saddam had WOMD, and that we were directly under threat. This forces the people of our country to turn against saddam, and then we kill a couple of hundred-thousand innocent men women and children with bombs. And then, after finding no WOMD we start laying pipelines, for the oil?
> 
> 2+2=4
> 
> ...


Just like how they're still looking for "terrorists" in Afghanistan while conveniently building an oil pipeline to profit from.


----------



## natrone23 (Dec 13, 2007)

yes i did read the whole thread...thats why I said your pittiful


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 13, 2007)

natrone23 said:


> yes i did read the whole thread...thats why I said your pittiful


Hey, come on natrone... you're going to need to do better than that. Give us some of your opinions.


----------



## natrone23 (Dec 13, 2007)

the funny thing is You are going to be the one going around the internet spreading his conspiracy


----------



## natrone23 (Dec 13, 2007)

Yo skunk I gave my opinion on this thread about 9/11....but theres been countless conspiracy theorys thrown around in since then...where should i start. I saw you mentioned something about Iraq being some sort of conspircy, I might agree with you, but can you clarify?


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Dec 13, 2007)

My message is not directed towards anyone....just putting thought provoking information on the board...very interesting topics.

There is a huge difference between conspiracy theories and DOCUMENTED FACTS!!!! The powers that be; pretty much publish everything they are going to do to the public at the publics expense (taxes). The North American Union is as real as the blue sky. All you conduct your own research. You cannot argue against documented facts. Also keep in mind those who make the decisions normally are not elected officials. 

For example the Federal Reserve System - a private organization who make decisions concerning what your money is worth. If they can make decisions like that....don't you think they can issue a new currency at their own will? If they own the currency don't that that they cannot merge currencies to take over other economies.

Just because one does not believe in the laws being passed does not make it untrue -
What most of us have been taught for years are lies. Our government does not work in our best interest; never have and never will. Remember we're taking about those send men and women to war for OIL.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes... the only real conspiracy. All the others, aliens etc... are diversions. People will need conspiracies so they give them to you, keeps you all occupied and away from the real conspiracy. religion, tv, entertainment. All of it is geared to keep us away from the truth.

These things all make us feel weak... we sit here in comfort, while our minds are being controlled.

Iraq, and Afghanistan are covers for robbery. We set them up, and then we rob them.

If we needed this oil and opium, then it is dog eat dog, but the truth is we don't really need it, and should stop using fossil fuels altogether. We are in the nuclear age now. Yet still millions of people are murdered for oil, gold and drugs...


----------



## suicidesamurai (Dec 14, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> It's not "Contrails"...it's Chemtrails....and no....I'm not getting the 2 confused. And you go ahead with your own conspiracy theory


I think they are probably just contrails, which is why I said I see contrails all the time. Do you know what a contrail is?

I might just be working on a conspiracy theory. I think what I'll do is fake a news article and email it around to conspiracy websites, without providing a link. I'm sure some of them would run with it.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Dec 14, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Yes... the only real conspiracy. All the others, aliens etc... are diversions. People will need conspiracies so they give them to you, keeps you all occupied and away from the real conspiracy. religion, tv, entertainment. All of it is geared to keep us away from the truth.
> 
> These things all make us feel weak... we sit here in comfort, while our minds are being controlled.
> 
> ...


Robbery of what exactly? We are in debt up to our knees because of the war.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 14, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> Robbery of what exactly? We are in debt up to our knees because of the war.


In debt up to our knees because of the war? What war? You mean the slaughter of hundreds of thousands of innocent men, women and children, surely? Now it's a war, now the people are fighting back. The t.v cameras will film a few people supposedly in hate for saddam, orchestrate things even, then show it to us as a total view of what's going on over there. It is ordinary men that are killing our soldiers. When you occupy a country, the people will start to fight back.

After the first gulf war, we had free oil from Kuwait for 5 years. 

After the second, we have been laying oil pipelines all through Iraq. 

In debt? To who exactly?


----------



## Erniedytn (Dec 14, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> Do you know what a contrail is?


Why yes I do

It's a trail of condensation made by the aircraft's exhaust.


----------



## Erniedytn (Dec 14, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> After the second, we have been laying oil pipelines all through Iraq.


AND Afghanistan:


> [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]On February 12, 1998, John J. Maresca, vice president, international relations for UNOCAL oil company, testified before the US House of Representatives, Committee on International Relations. Maresca provided information to Congress on Central Asia oil and gas reserves and how they might shape US foreign policy. UNOCAL's problem? As Maresca said: "How to get the region's vast energy resources to the markets." The oil reserves are in areas north of Afghanistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Kazakhstan and Russia. Routes for a pipeline were proposed that would transport oil on a 42-inch pipe southward thru Afghanistan for 1040 miles to the Pakistan coast. Such a pipeline would cost about $2.5 billion and carry about 1 million barrels of oil per day. [/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Maresca told Congress then that: "It's not going to be built until there is a single Afghan government. That's the simple answer." [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]​
> [/FONT]


[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Is an Oil Pipeline Behind the War in Afghanistan?[/FONT]



> [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]On December 8, 1998, Unocal announced that it was withdrawing from the Centgas consortium, citing low oil prices and turmoil in Afghanistan as making the pipeline project uneconomical and too risky. Unocal's announcement followed an earlier statement -- in August 1998 -- that the company was suspending its role in the Afghanistan gas pipeline project in light of the recent U.S. government military action in Afghanistan, and also due to intensified fighting between the Taliban and opposition groups. Unocal had previously stressed that the Centgas pipeline project would not proceed until an internationally recognized government was in place in Afghanistan. To date, however, only three countries -- Saudi Arabia, Pakistan and the United Arab Emirates -- have recognized the Taliban government.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Besides the gas pipeline, Unocal also had considered building a 1,000-mile, 1-million barrel-per-day (bbl/d) capacity oil pipeline that would link Chardzou, Turkmenistan to Pakistan's Arabian Sea Coast via Afghanistan. Since the Chardzou refinery is already linked to Russia's Western Siberian oil fields, this line could provide a possible alternative export route for regional oil production from the Caspian Sea. The $2.5-billion pipeline is known as the Central Asian Oil Pipeline Project. For a variety of reasons, including high political risk and security concerns, however, financing for this project remains highly uncertain.[/FONT]


[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]The Oil Connection: Afghanistan and Caspian Sea oil pipeline routes[/FONT]

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]_



Since September 11th, 2001, there has been intense speculation regarding Bush administration negotiations with the Taliban regarding this very project prior to the attacks. American petroleum giant Unocal very much wanted this project for years, but it was stymied in 1998 after bin Laden blew up two American embassies in Africa, causing the Taliban to be diplomatically isolated. There are a number of reports that describe a reinvigoration of this pipeline plan after Bush took office, and further describe the Bush administration's negotiations with the Taliban including threats of war if the project was not allowed to pass through Afghanistan. Some say these threats, in the name of the pipeline, triggered the 9/11 attacks. The Taliban is gone, Afghan President Harmid Karzai is a former Unocal consultant, and the pipeline deal is finally done.

Click to expand...

_[/FONT]​[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]t r u t h o u t - Afghanistan: Bush, Unocal Get Their Pipeline[/FONT]


----------



## mr.x007 (Dec 14, 2007)

Heres a little something from J-Leno.

Very interesting perspective by Jay Leno...

I hope you will all read to the end. Jay Leno puts it into perspective and makes us think about the pathetic negativity. That's right, JayLeno!!  

Jay Leno wrote this; it's the Jay Leno we don't often see....

"The other day I was reading Newsweek magazine and came across some poll data I found rather hard to believe. It must be true, given the source, right? 

The Newsweek poll alleges that 67 percent of Americans are unhappy with the direction the country is headed, and 69 percent of the country is unhappy with the performance of the President. In essence, 2/3's of thecitizenry just isn't happy and want a change.  

So being the knuckle dragger I am, I started thinking, ''What are we so unhappy about?''
Is it that we have electricity and running water 24 hours a day, 7 days a week?

Is our unhappiness the result of having air conditioning in the summer and heating in the winter? 

Could it be that 95.4 percent of these unhappy folks have a job?

Maybe it is the ability to walk into a grocery store at any time, and see more food in moments than Darfur has seen in the last year?

Maybe it is the ability to drive from the Pacific Ocean to the Atlantic
Ocean without having to present identification papers as we move through each state? 
Or possibly the hundreds of clean and safe motels we would find along the way that can provide temporary shelter? 

I guess having thousands of restaurants with varying cuisine from around the world is just not good enough.

Or could it be that when we wreck our car, emergency workers show up and provide services to help all, and even send a helicopter to take you to the hospital. 

Perhaps you are one of the 70 percent of Americans who own a home. You may be upset with knowing that in the unfortunate case of a fire, a group of trained firefighters will appear in moments and use top notch equipment to extinguish the flames thus saving you, your family and your belongings.


----------



## mr.x007 (Dec 14, 2007)

Or if, while at home watching one of your many flat screen TVs, a burglar or prowler or intrudes, an officer equipped with a gun and a bullet-proof vest will come to defend you and your family against attack or loss. 

This all in the backdrop of a neighborhood free of bombs or militia's raping and pillaging the residents. Neighborhoods where 90 percent of teenagers own cell phones and computers.

How about the complete religious, social and political freedoms we enjoy that are the envy of everyone in the world? 

Maybe that is what has 67 percent of you folks unhappy.

Fact is, we are the largest group of ungrateful, spoiled brats the world has ever seen. No wonder the world loves the U.S., yet has a great
disdain for its citizens. They see us for what we are. The most blessed people in the world who do nothing but complain about what we don't have, and what we hate about the country instead of thanking the good Lord we live here. 

I know, I know. What about the President who took us into war and has no plan to get us out? The President who has a measly 31 percent approval rating? Is this the same President who guided the nation in the dark days after 9/11? The President that cut taxes to bring an economy out ofrecession? Could this be the same guy who has been called every name in the book for succeeding in keeping all the spoiled ungrateful brats safe from terrorist attacks?  

The Commander-In Chief of an all-volunteer army that is out there defending you and me? Did you hear how bad the President is on the news or talk show? Did this news affect you so much, make you so unhappy you couldn't take a look around for yourself and see all the good things andbe glad?  

Think about it...are you upset at the President because he actually caused you personal pain OR is it because the "Media" told you he was failing to kiss your sorry ungrateful behind every day.

Make no mistake about it. The troops in Iraq and Afghanistan have volunteered to serve, and in many cases may have died for your freedom.
There is currently no draft in this country. They didn't have to go. 

They are able to refuse to go and end up with either a ''general'' discharge, an ''other than honorable'' discharge or, worst casescenario, a ''dishonorable'' discharge after a few days in the brig.  

So why then the flat-out discontentment in the minds of 69 percent of Americans? Say what you want, but I blame it on the media. If it bleeds, it leads; and they specialize in bad news. Everybody will watch
a car crash with blood and guts. How many will watch kids selling lemonade at the corner? The media knows this and media outlets are for-profit corporations. They offer what sells, and when criticized, try to defend their actions by "justifying" them in one way or another.
Just ask why they tried to allow a murderer like O.J. Simpson to write a book about "how he didn't kill his wife, but if he did he would have done it this way"...Insane! 
Stop buying the negativism you are fed everyday by the media. Shut off the TV, burn Newsweek, and use the New York Times for t he bottom of your bird cage. Then start being grateful for all we have as a country.
There is exponentially more good than bad. 
We are among the most blessed people on Earth, and should thank God several times a day, or at least be thankful and appreciative."
 Jay Leno 2007


----------



## mr.x007 (Dec 14, 2007)

Has anyone ever looked at a TV and thought about it being a giant eye? Next time your watching the boob, turn it off and just look at it, the gov. is watching us at all times.


----------



## mr.x007 (Dec 14, 2007)

oh and the contrails from planes are chem trails, ima try to find it but i read somewhere about it, they have used all shorts of imaging and found traces of solids, gases other than normal jet fuel exhaust, coming from the engines.


----------



## Erniedytn (Dec 14, 2007)

mr.x007 said:


> oh and the contrails from planes are chem trails, ima try to find it but i read somewhere about it, they have used all shorts of imaging and found traces of solids, gases other than normal jet fuel exhaust, coming from the engines.


Chemtrails, an Introduction

Chemtrails - Frequently Asked Questions

Chemtrail Central


----------



## mr.x007 (Dec 14, 2007)

thank you

nice avatar by the way almost as good as mine



Erniedytn said:


> Chemtrails, an Introduction
> 
> Chemtrails - Frequently Asked Questions
> 
> Chemtrail Central


----------



## suicidesamurai (Dec 15, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> In debt up to our knees because of the war? What war? You mean the slaughter of hundreds of thousands of innocent men, women and children, surely? Now it's a war, now the people are fighting back. The t.v cameras will film a few people supposedly in hate for saddam, orchestrate things even, then show it to us as a total view of what's going on over there. It is ordinary men that are killing our soldiers. When you occupy a country, the people will start to fight back.
> 
> After the first gulf war, we had free oil from Kuwait for 5 years.
> 
> ...


I ask a decent question about your assertion and you don't want to address it, instead ranting about people being slaughtered. I have yet to see U.S. troops suicide bomb civilians in Iraq. I can't say the same for those "ordinary men" you seem to admire, who do it everyday. If decapitating innocent people (like entire teams of athletes, for example, who are kidnapped and murdered all the time in Iraq) and purposefully blowing up women and children while they are shopping is your concept of "fighting back", count me out. Now, of course, civilians are going to be accidentally killed by Coalition troops in the conflict, and that is a shame. It is needless killing in a needless war. But it isn't the same as what the terrorists and insurgents are doing.


----------



## mr.x007 (Dec 15, 2007)

You know I can't stand Bush, but I support this war 100% You people expect us to just sit on are asses and have these cowards "sluaghter" the civiains on US soil? Our troops enlist to protect our freedom, I've enlisted to protect all of your freedoms. These towlheads are ruthless shitheads that plant bombs in cars bushes under the roads, in their babies diapers. Wrather you believe that 9/11 was a fake or not, and if we are their just for oil, we are their to help a country. The US has done it many times. Thats what we are all out, FREEDOM. 

Another thing, when you wake up in the morning do you ever think, shit i hope i dont get blown up to day or i hope we dont get attacked again today. You live in America people suck it upn shut the fuck up, if you hate having so much then get the fuck out. Bunch of spoiled little bitches.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Dec 15, 2007)

mr.x007 said:


> You know I can't stand Bush, but I support this war 100% You people expect us to just sit on are asses and have these cowards "sluaghter" the civiains on US soil? Our troops enlist to protect our freedom, I've enlisted to protect all of your freedoms. These towlheads are ruthless shitheads that plant bombs in cars bushes under the roads, in their babies diapers. Wrather you believe that 9/11 was a fake or not, and if we are their just for oil, we are their to help a country. The US has done it many times. Thats what we are all out, FREEDOM.
> 
> Another thing, when you wake up in the morning do you ever think, shit i hope i dont get blown up to day or i hope we dont get attacked again today. You live in America people suck it upn shut the fuck up, if you hate having so much then get the fuck out. Bunch of spoiled little bitches.


 
I have nothing against what you said, you're entitled to your opinion. I just have to ask...How do you feel about Russia's position in Vietnam, Korea, Afghanistan, and various other parts of the world post-WWII?


----------



## Erniedytn (Dec 17, 2007)

mr.x007 said:


> You know I can't stand Bush, but I support this war 100% You people expect us to just sit on are asses and have these cowards "sluaghter" the civiains on US soil? Our troops enlist to protect our freedom, I've enlisted to protect all of your freedoms. These towlheads are ruthless shitheads that plant bombs in cars bushes under the roads, in their babies diapers. Wrather you believe that 9/11 was a fake or not, and if we are their just for oil, we are their to help a country. The US has done it many times. Thats what we are all out, FREEDOM.
> 
> Another thing, when you wake up in the morning do you ever think, shit i hope i dont get blown up to day or i hope we dont get attacked again today. You live in America people suck it upn shut the fuck up, if you hate having so much then get the fuck out. Bunch of spoiled little bitches.


If you enlisted in the army or whatever then that's your stupidity. No one forced you to do so. Last I checked there was no draft. If our own government hadn't pulled 9/11 then we would not be over there creating more terrorists that are blowing shit up now. All we want is a government that truly cares about it's people...not lining its pockets...which will never happen.

On another note I was at the company Christmas party Friday night and was talking to a co-worker about his 2 year service in Afghanistan. He told me that he actually witnessed (on a daily basis) his commanding officers paying off the local tribesman NOT to bomb their encampment or whatever you call it. He said that if they DID get bombed then the tribe that did it was punished by not being able to bring the "market" to his squad. This just goes to show that we ARE NOT there to free the people, we are there building a fucking oil pipeline and doing our best to keep the locals off of our backs.


----------



## joepro (Dec 17, 2007)

In rambo 3.....he fights along side of the Afghanistan "freedom fighters."
against the EVIL russians.
Funny how some things stay the same, just the names and sides have changed.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Dec 17, 2007)

joepro said:


> In rambo 3.....he fights along side of the Afghanistan "freedom fighters."
> against the EVIL russians.
> Funny how some things stay the same, just the names and sides have changed.


That is the history of every nation on Earth. Nothing unique to the US. Your friends can become your enemies and your enemies can become your friends.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Dec 17, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> If our own government hadn't pulled 9/11 then we would not be over there creating more terrorists that are blowing shit up now.


 But what would have happened if we didn't hoax landing on the moon?


----------



## Erniedytn (Dec 17, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> But what would have happened if we didn't hoax landing on the moon?


Russia would have won and we would all be standing in line for bread right now


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 17, 2007)

Just thought I would pop by to say 9/11 was an inside job. Later


----------



## joepro (Dec 17, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Russia would have won and we would all be standing in line for bread right now


You still might get that chance to stand in a bread line.
The american dollar isnt backed by gold like it once was
and isnt as strong infact it's losing ground fast.
With America is being sold off like a yard sale, the lost of
more and more jobs to shit hole countrys,The millions of people
who freeload on are system. When you start adding this shit up, 
it doesnt look good.


----------



## Erniedytn (Dec 18, 2007)

joepro said:


> You still might get that chance to stand in a bread line.
> The american dollar isnt backed by gold like it once was
> and isnt as strong infact it's losing ground fast.
> With America is being sold off like a yard sale, the lost of
> ...


Oh I know...the Federal Reserve is starting to create dollars out of thin air, and the rest of the world is catching on. Enter "The North American Union". I have posted several times about this already.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 18, 2007)

Roseman said:


> I always thought putting the anus one inch away from the vagina was some sort of conspiracy!


LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## suicidesamurai (Dec 19, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Oh I know...the Federal Reserve is starting to create dollars out of thin air, and the rest of the world is catching on. Enter "The North American Union". I have posted several times about this already.


You've been listening to Ron Paul.


----------



## Erniedytn (Dec 19, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> You've been listening to Ron Paul.


Actually no I haven't. I don't listen to ANY political candidate. I'm using common sense. The dollar used to be backed by gold/silver, but not anymore.

"Oh we need more money for the war? Fire up the $100 dollar bill press."

I can just hear someone in the so called government saying that. Bunch of fucking crooks.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 30, 2008)

Let me introduce everyone to the people ruling the world. They have ties to 9/11, the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, not to mention thir involvement in much of the worlds history altering events in the past. Meet the Rothschild banking family:

Rothschild banking family of England - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They are the head of the 13 banking families pulling strings worldwide. Here is a documentary for all to watch:

Ring of Power - Parts 1-5 - Sprword.com
Ring of Power - Parts 6-10 - Sprword.com

Enjoy


----------



## TEUFELHuNDEN420 (Feb 1, 2008)

WHO IS John Galt???


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 1, 2008)

TEUFELHuNDEN420 said:


> WHO IS John Galt???


John Galt

John Galt Corporation, a New York company involved with demolishing the former Deutsche Bank Building

Obscure Company Is Behind 9/11 Demolition Work - New York Times


The evidence is all around us.......


----------



## TEUFELHuNDEN420 (Feb 1, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> John Galt
> 
> John Galt Corporation, a New York company involved with demolishing the former Deutsche Bank Building
> 
> ...


HOOOOLLLEEEEY SHIT! Hey has anyone ever read the book Atlas Shrugged?? When i read that article the NY Times wrote i got shivers up my spine... Fuck the bullshit, my mind's been blown by all this... i'm dippin out to smoke a tulip.


----------



## TEUFELHuNDEN420 (Feb 2, 2008)

mr.x007 said:


> You know I can't stand Bush, but I support this war 100% You people expect us to just sit on are asses and have these cowards "sluaghter" the civiains on US soil? Our troops enlist to protect our freedom, I've enlisted to protect all of your freedoms. These towlheads are ruthless shitheads that plant bombs in cars bushes under the roads, in their babies diapers. Wrather you believe that 9/11 was a fake or not, and if we are their just for oil, we are their to help a country. The US has done it many times. Thats what we are all out, FREEDOM.
> 
> Another thing, when you wake up in the morning do you ever think, shit i hope i dont get blown up to day or i hope we dont get attacked again today. You live in America people suck it upn shut the fuck up, if you hate having so much then get the fuck out. Bunch of spoiled little bitches.


Alright homey, first off, thanks for being in the military, whatever branch you served in, even if it was the Coast Guard I think that is one of the most honorable things you could do with your life as an American. What i disagree with you on is the idea that you, as a former serviceman, would give 100% support to a WAR that undermines the very document and rights which you were sworn to protect. War, according to the US Constitution, must be declared by the Congress who ultimately answer to the People. The fact of the matter happens to be that our nation is NOT at war. Our nation's _Military_ is. By the way, our military wasn't meant to be policemen directing traffic. The US military is designed for annhilating entire standing armies, navies, and airforces which would have the nads to face us. If our entire country really was at war then there would be a MASSIVE effort for ordinary American People (A.K.A. the sleeping giant) to conserve any and all resources which could be turned into weapons, troop supplies, food rations, armor, bullets and bombs (See: Hemp for Victory). All of which would be used against our enemies to the goal of unconditional surrender. If we are in a struggle to save civilization as we know it then why has the rest of the world done close to nothing? Instead we have a fairly small force in theatre with trillions of dollars of deficit spending (AKA Future Taxes) accumulating every hour. And if you say it may be that 9/11 was fake or that its all for oil, none of that is worth the US Constitution being fucked with by the guy who said: "It's just a goddamn piece of paper..." - Bush Jr. Basically everything is how it's always been, the PEOPLE have the real POWER and the GOVERNMENT knows it and are AFRAID of the power we collectively wield. So think twice before talkin shit on my countrymen telling them to get the fuck out.


----------



## srsnow (Feb 2, 2008)

about the jfk thing i don't see a umbrella i just see the driver shoot him


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Feb 2, 2008)

TEUFELHuNDEN420 said:


> Alright homey, first off, thanks for being in the military, whatever branch you served in, even if it was the Coast Guard I think that is one of the most honorable things you could do with your life as an American. What i disagree with you on is the idea that you, as a former serviceman, would give 100% support to a WAR that undermines the very document and rights which you were sworn to protect. War, according to the US Constitution, must be declared by the Congress who ultimately answer to the People. The fact of the matter happens to be that our nation is NOT at war. Our nation's _Military_ is. By the way, our military wasn't meant to be policemen directing traffic. The US military is designed for annhilating entire standing armies, navies, and airforces which would have the nads to face us. If our entire country really was at war then there would be a MASSIVE effort for ordinary American People (A.K.A. the sleeping giant) to conserve any and all resources which could be turned into weapons, troop supplies, food rations, armor, bullets and bombs (See: Hemp for Victory). All of which would be used against our enemies to the goal of unconditional surrender. If we are in a struggle to save civilization as we know it then why has the rest of the world done close to nothing? Instead we have a fairly small force in theatre with trillions of dollars of deficit spending (AKA Future Taxes) accumulating every hour. And if you say it may be that 9/11 was fake or that its all for oil, none of that is worth the US Constitution being fucked with by the guy who said: "It's just a goddamn piece of paper..." - Bush Jr. Basically everything is how it's always been, the PEOPLE have the real POWER and the GOVERNMENT knows it and are AFRAID of the power we collectively wield. So think twice before talkin shit on my countrymen telling them to get the fuck out.


 
I agree with you on a lot of points here, and Totally support our military personelle (although I disagree with the principle). However, what power is this that the American people have? If we have power, and aren't supporting this Iraq "confrontation", how come it's sitll going on? Obviously, the government has stripped our power. we've got to get it back, but we don't have it right now mate. 

And anyways, now that we're in, how are we supposed to get out? Think about that, we're just double assholes if we leave it in the state it's in now. Yet we're still giant assholes for getting involved in the first place. I mean, we were "at war" with the Soviet Union because they tried to spread their ideals and we didn't want htat to happen. Now we're the bastards.


----------



## TEUFELHuNDEN420 (Feb 2, 2008)

Simply put the people have the power to overthrow the government and the politicians/profiteers who run our country into the ground. Its called an uprising, if even 70% of the people were informed enough and aware of what our government has been up to then it would be out with the bad and in with the good.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 11, 2008)

Timeline of the Rothschild family...these are the people running the world right now, and have been for some time.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 11, 2008)

TEUFELHuNDEN420 said:


> Hey has anyone ever read the book Atlas Shrugged??


That's one loooooooooooong as book dude.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 11, 2008)

TEUFELHuNDEN420 said:


> Simply put the people have the power to overthrow the government and the politicians/profiteers who run our country into the ground. Its called an uprising, if even 70% of the people were informed enough and aware of what our government has been up to then it would be out with the bad and in with the good.


Excellent point... which is why they created laws against us doing it. This way at least half of the people willing to stand up for themselves will be put off, further weakening us.

Anyway i feel we'd be lucky to get 7% of people willing to stand... such is their control.

One thing is clear in my mind, the laws need to be rewritten... and the people in power are to fat and lazy to help us. They just want to feed off us.

I also don't believe joining the army is an honourable thing to do... I think it's a foolhardy thing to do. I would never want another man to be so in control of my own life.... to be a pawn, is not something I'd relish at all.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 11, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Timeline of the Rothschild family...these are the people running the world right now, and have been for some time.


Apparently the world domination plan began back in the late 1700's....right around the time the united States was formed:



<B>


> *1776:* Adam Weishaupt officially completes his organisation of the Illuminati on May 1 of this year. The purpose of the Illuminati is to divide the goyim (all non-Jews) through political, economic, social, and religious means. The opposing sides were to be armed and incidents were to be provided in order for them to: fight amongst themselves; destroy national governments; destroy religious institutions; and eventually destroy each other.
> Weishaupt soon infiltrates the Continental Order of Freemasons with this Illuminati doctrine and establishes lodges of the Grand Orient to be their secret headquarters. This was all under the orders and finance of Mayer Amschel Rothschild and the concept has spread and is followed within Masonic Lodges worldwide to the present day.
> Weishaupt also recruits 2,000 paid followers including the most intelligent men in the field of arts and letters, education, science, finance,and industry. They were instructed to follow the following methods in order to control people. 1) Use monetary and sex bribery to obtain control of men already in high places, in the various levels of all governments and other fields of endeavour. Once influential persons had fallen for the lies, deceits, and temptations of the Illuminati they were to be held in bondage by application of political and other forms of blackmail, threats of financial ruin, public exposure, and fiscal harm, even death to themselves and loved members of their families.
> 2) The faculties of colleges and universities were to cultivate students possessing exceptional mental ability belonging to well-bred families with international leanings, and recommend them for special training in internationalism, or rather the notion that only a one-world government can put an end to recurring wars and strife. Such training was to be provided by granting scholarships to those selected by the Illuminati.
> 3) All influential people trapped into coming under the control of the Illuminati, plus the students who had been specially educated and trained, were to be used as agents and placed behind the scenes of all governments as experts and specialists. This was so they would advise the top executives to adopt policies which would in the long-run serve the secret plans of the Illuminati one-world conspiracy and bring about the destruction of the governments and religions they were elected or appointed to serve. 4) To obtain absolute-control of the press, at that time the only mass-communications media which distributed information to the public, so that all news and information could be slanted in order to make the masses believe that a one-world government is the only solution to our many and varied problems.​


</B>


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 11, 2008)

From the same site:


<B>


> *1790:* Mayer Amschel Rothschild states, "Let me issue and control a nation's money and I care not who writes the laws."​*1791:* The Rothschilds get, "control of a nation's money," through Alexander Hamilton (their agent in George Washingtons cabinet) when they set up a central bank in the USA called the First Bank of the United States. This is established with a 20 year charter.


</B>


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 11, 2008)

From the same website:


<B>


> *1811:* The charter for the Rothschilds Bank of the United States runs out and Congress votes against its renewal. Nathan Mayer Rothschild is not amused and he states, "Either the application for renewal of the charter is granted, or the United States will find itself involved in a most disastrous war."​However the United States stands firm and the Charter is not renewed, which causes Nathan Mayer Rothschild to issue another threat,
> "Teach those impudent Americans a lesson. Bring them back to colonial status."​*1812:* Backed by Rothschild money, and Nathan Mayer Rothschild's orders, the British declare war on the United States. The Rothschilds plan was to cause the United States to build up such a debt in fighting this war that they would have to surrender to the Rothschilds and allow the charter for the Rothschild owned First Bank of the United States to be renewed.


</B>


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 11, 2008)

This:



> *1836: Following his years of fighting against the Rothschilds and their central bank in America, President Andrew Jackson finally succeeds in throwing the Rothschilds central bank out of America, when the bank's charter is not renewed. It would not be until 1913 that the Rothschilds would be able to set up their third central bank in America, the Federal Reserve, and to ensure no mistakes are made, this time they will put one of their own bloodline, Jacob Schiff, in charge of the project. *


*Goes hand in hand with this:*



> *"I am a most unhappy man. I have unwittingly ruined my country. A great industrial nation is controlled by its system of credit. Our system of credit is concentrated. The growth of the nation, therefore, and all our activities are in the hands of a few men. We have come to be one of the worst ruled, one of the most completely controlled and dominated Governments in the civilized world no longer a Government by free opinion, no longer a Government by conviction and the vote of the majority, but a Government by the opinion and duress of a small group of dominant men." *


*Woodrow Wilson, after signing the Federal Reserve into existence*


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 11, 2008)

From the same website:


> *1848:* Karl Marx, an Ashkenazi Jew, publishes, "The Communist Manifesto." Interestingly at the same time as he is working on this, Karl Ritter of Frankfurt University was writing the antithesis which would form the basis for Freidrich Wilhelm Nietzsche's, "Nietzscheanism." This Nietzecheanism was later developed into Fascism and then into Nazism and was used to forment the first and second world wars. Marx, Ritter, and Nietzsche were all funded and under the instruction of the Rothschilds. The idea was that those who direct the overall conspiracy could use the differences in those two so-called ideologies to enable them to divide larger and larger factions of the human race into opposing camps so that they could be armed and then brainwashed into fighting and destroying each other, and particularly, to destroy all political and religious institutions. The same plan put forward by Weishaupt in 1776.


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 11, 2008)

part three of zeitgeist is all about the federal reserve conspiracy.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 11, 2008)

From the same website:


*



1871: An American General named, Albert Pike, who had been enticed into the Illuminati by Guissepe Mazzini, completes his military blueprint for three world wars and various revolutions throughout the world, culminating into moving this great conspiracy into its final stage. 
The first world war is to be fought for the purpose of destroying the Tsar in Russia,as promised by Nathan Mayer Rothschild in 1815. The Tsar is to be replaced with communism which is to be used to attack religions, predominantly Christianity. The differences between the British and German empires are to be used to forment this war. 
The second world war is to be used to forment the controversy between facism and political zionism with the slaughter of Jews in Germany a lynchpin in bringing hatred against the German people. This is designed to destroy fascism (which the Rothschilds created) and increase the power of political zionism. This war is also designed to increase the power of communism to the level that it equalled that of united Christendom. The third world war is to be played out by stirring up hatred of the Muslim world for the purposes of playing the Islamic world and the political zionists off against one another. Whilst this is going on, the remaining nations would be forced to fight themselves into a state of mental, physical, spiritual and economic exhaustion.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 11, 2008)

Well someone has to be in control, unfortunately the right people are in control for the right time or period of history.

If we apply evolution to the destiny of mankind, the majority of mankind will take a little longer to see past the control, eventually though everyone will see with one vision.

I don't think this is something that can be forced through revolution anymore. We have too many ways to communicate. If this was something the world really wanted then it would have... atm we're just happy (or at least I am) not to have been born an Iraqi.

Not that I don't sympathise with their plight, it's just easier for me to be sitting where i'm sitting.


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 11, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard the conspiracy that the usa created the aids virus during the cold war? We talked about it in one of my sociology classes...


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 11, 2008)

smokingbot said:


> Has anyone ever heard the conspiracy that the usa created the aids virus during the cold war? We talked about it in one of my sociology classes...


Yes many times....supposedly to wipe out the African/American poulation here and the African population in Africa.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 11, 2008)

More on the Federal Reserve:

*



1913: On March 4, Woodrow Wilson is elected the 28th President of the United States. Shortly after he is inaugurated, he is visited in the White House by Ashkenazi Jew, Samuel Untermyer, of law firm, Guggenheim, Untermyer, and Marshall, who tries to blackmail him for the sum of $40,000 in relation to an affair Wilson had whilst he was a professor at Princeton University, with a fellow professor's wife. 

President Wilson does not have the money, so Untermyer volunteers to pay the $40,000 out of his own pocket to the woman Wilson had had the affair with, on the condition that Wilson promise to appoint to the first vacancy on the United States Supreme Court a nominee to be recommended to President Wilson by Untermyer. Wilson agrees to this. 
Jacob Schiff sets up the Anti Defamation League (ADL) in the United States. This organisation is formed to slander anyone who questions or challenges the Rothschild global conspiracy as, "anti-semitic." 
Strangely enough, the same year that they do this they also set up their last and current central bank in America, the Federal Reserve. Congressman Charles Lindbergh stated following the passing of the Federal Reserve Act on December 23, "The Act establishes the most gigantic trust on earth. When the President signs this Bill, the invisible government of the monetary power will be legalized.......The greatest crime of the ages is perpetrated by this banking and currency bill."​It is important to note that the Federal Reserve is a private company, it is neither Federal nor does it have any Reserve. It is conservatively estimated that profits exceed $150 billion per year and the Federal Reserve has never once in its history published accounts.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 11, 2008)

Council on Foreign Relations:

*



1921: Under the orders of Jacob Schiff the Council on Foreign Relations (CFR) is founded by Ashkenazi Jews, Bernard Baruch and Colonel Edward Mandell House. Schiff gave his orders prior to his death in 1920, as he knew an organisation in America needed to be set up to select politicians to carry on the Rothschild conspiracy,and the formation of the CFR was actually agreed in a meeting on May 30, 1919 at the Hotel Majestic in Paris, France. 

The CFR membership at the start was approximately 1000 people in the United States. This membership included the heads of virtually every industrial empire in America, all the American based international bankers, and the heads of all their tax free foundations. In essence all those people who would provide the capital required for anyone who wished to run for Congress, the Senate or the Presidency. 
The first job of the CFR was to gain control of the press. This task was given to John D. Rockefeller who set up a number of national news magazines such as Life, and Time. He financed Samuel Newhouse to buy up and establish a chain of newspapers all across the country, and Eugene Meyer also who would go on to buy up many publications such as the Washington Post, Newsweek, ant The Weekly Magazine. The CFR also needed to gate control of radio, television and the motion picture industry. This task was split amongst the international bankers from, Kuhn Loeb, Goldman Sachs, the Warburgs, and the Lehmanns.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 11, 2008)

"Novus Ordo Seclorum." This is latin for, "A New Order of the Ages." .....look at your $1 bill under the Pyramid


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 11, 2008)

The Kennedy assasination:


<B>


> *1963:* On June 4th President John F. Kennedy (the 35th President of the United States 1961  1963) signs Executive Order 11110 which returned to the U.S. government the power to issue currency, without going through the Rosthchilds owned Federal Reserve.
> Less than 6 months later on November 22nd , president Kennedy is assassinated by the Rothschilds for the same reason as they assassinated President Abraham Lincoln in 1865, he wanted to print American money for the American people, as oppose to for the benefit of a money grabbing war mongering foreign elite.
> This Executive Order 11110, is rescinded by President Lyndon Baines Johnson (the 36th President of the United States 1963 to 1969) on Air Force One from Dallas to Washington, the same day as President Kennedy was assassinated.
> Another, and probably the primary, reason for Kennedy's assassination is however, the fact that he made it quite clear to Israeli Prime Minister, David Ben-Gurion, that under no circumstances would he agree to Israel becoming a nuclear state. The Israeli newspaper Ha'aretz on February 5, 1999, in a review of, Avner Cohen's book, "Israel and the Bomb," states the following, "The murder of American President John F. Kennedy brought to an abrupt end the massive pressure being applied by the U.S. administration on the government of Israel to discontinue the nuclear program...The book implied that, had Kennedy remained alive, it is doubtful whether Israel would today have a nuclear option."​Edmond de Rothschild establishes La Compagnie Financière Edmond de Rothschild (LCF), in Switzerland as a venture capital house. This later develops into an investment bank and asset management company with many affiliates. He also marries his wife Nadine and they have a son, Benjamin de Rothschild.


</B>


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 11, 2008)

Yep, you guessed it:


<B>


> *1973:* In his book, None Dare Call It Conspiracy, Gary Allen states, "One major reason for the historical blackout on the role of the international bankers in political history is the Rothschilds were Jewish
> .The Jewish members of the conspiracy have used an organisation called The Anti-Defamation League (ADL) as an instrument to try and convince everyone that any mention of the Rothschilds and their allies is an attack on all Jews.
> In this way they have stifled almost all honest scholarship on international bankers and made the subject taboo within universities.
> Any individual or book exploring this subject is immediately attacked by hundreds of ADL communities all over the country. The ADL has never let the truth or logic interfere with its highly professional smear jobs
> .Actually, nobody has a right to be more angry at the Rothschild clique than their fellow Jews .The Rothschild empire helped finance Adolf Hitler."​


</B>


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 12, 2008)

Damn no comments from anyone? Where the hell is SuicideSamurai?


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 12, 2008)

Maybe this has something to do with the "Patriot Act"???


*



1988: The ADL initiate a nationwide competition for law students to draft anti-hate legislation for minority groups. That competition is won by a man named, Joseph Ribakoff, whose thesis proposes that not only must hate motivated violence be banned, but also any words which stimulate: supiscion; friction; hate; and possible violence, these must also be criminalised. 
This ADL prize-winning paper suggests that not only should state-agencies monitor and restrict free speech in general, but they should also censor all films that criticize identifiable groups. Furthermore, even if the person making the statement can justify it, for example Christians criticizing homosexuality because the bible expressly forbids it, Ribakoff asserts that the truth is to be no defence in court. 
The only proof a court will need in order to secure a conviction of hate speech is that something has been said, and a minority group or member of such group has felt emotionally damaged as a result of such criticism. Therefore, under these proposals which the ADL will have forced into law all over the world less than 15 years later, Jesus Christ would have been arrested as a hate criminal. 
This law is designed to protect the Rothschild conspiracy from being revealed in that if you criticize the Rothschilds criminal cabal, you will be targeted as anti-semitic, and thus risk imprisonment. Philippe de Rothschild dies.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 12, 2008)

Erniedytn - I am with you - I am very current on the history of the New World Order and the coming World Government - Have you seen Alex Jones' "End Game?" If not, check it out on Google Video!!!


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 12, 2008)

kittysecrets4u said:


> Erniedytn - I am with you - I am very current on the history of the New World Order and the coming World Government - Have you seen Alex Jones' "End Game?" If not, check it out on Google Video!!!


Nice...at least someone is paying attention. I have not seen that movie so I will definately look into it when I get home. LOVE the new avatar BTW


Now......moving on (damn it's hard to concetrate looking at such a fine ass) ironically this article made the front page of AOL (probably controlled by the Rothschilds as well) news:

*



Historians Unlock U.S. Seal's Secrets

Click to expand...

*


> By MATTHEW LEE,
> AP
> Posted: 2008-02-12 12:12:53
> Filed Under: Nation News
> ...


Wow...the US government debunking conspiracy theories....imagine that


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 12, 2008)

Those who choose to be ignorant will never see the truth!! *The problem I see in society is there are enough ignorant, mis-informed, mis-guided, American Citizens to keep the lies going!! *Our Government loves it!!!!

The few and the informed - We stand by in total disbelief that the Government can pull off the lies over and over and over AGAIN!! When we speak up - We're called nuts, crazy, and militia. 

Look at our youth today - Many of them have been so dumb down it's scary!!! You cannot even talk to the majority of them.

Erniedytn - let me know what you think of "End Game" also check out "Loose Change" I assure you will be pleased with both documentaries!!!!!

Also check out the following websites - The best I've seen on the net - Alex Jones' Prison Planet.com: The Earth Is Being Turned Into A Prison Planet and Cutting Through the Matrix with Alan Watt - Clearing the rubbish from the road to reality


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 12, 2008)

I have seen "Loose Change" several times, but not the other 3. I will definately be looking into them. Here is a movie I want you to watch. It has a few lengthy corny TV references in it, but bear with them because it's worth it!!

Ring of Power - Parts 1-5 - Sprword.com
Ring of Power - Parts 6-10 - Sprword.com


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you....I will check them out!!!


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 12, 2008)

Check out this video - it's approximately 5-7 mins long. It just goes to show you where we're at in America.....

Video on Demand | wkyc.com


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 12, 2008)

That's some fucked up shit. I would own that fuckin police dept if that shit happened to me.


----------



## WeFallToday (Feb 13, 2008)

I belive the girl scouts is a conspiracie.

girl scouts were made....just to sell some companys cookies


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 13, 2008)

The Rothschild Dynasty



> In the decades that followed it became apparent that, in order to achievetheir goal of world domination, they would have to instigate a series ofworld wars which would result in leveling of the old world in preparationfor the construction of the New World Order. This plan was outlined in graphicdetail by Albert Pike, the Sovereign Grand Commander of the Ancient andAccepted Scottish Rite of Freemasonry and the top Illuminist in America.In a letter to Guisseppe Mazzini dated August 15, 1871. Pike stated thatthe first world war was to be fomented in order to destroy Czarist Russia- and to place that vast land under the direct control of Illuminati agents.Russia was then to be used as a _'bogey man'_ to further the aimsof the Illuminati worldwide.
> World War II was to be fomented through manipulation of the differencesthat existed between the German Nationalists and the Political Zionists.This was to result in an expansion of Russian influence and the establishmentof a state of Israel in Palestine.
> The Third World War was planned to result form the differences stirredup by Illuminati agents between the Zionists and the Arabs. The conflictwas planned to spread worldwide. The llluminati, said the letter, plannedto _"unleash the Nihilists and Atheists"_ and _"provokea formidable social cataclysm which in all its horror will show clearlyto the nations the effect of absolute atheism, origin of savagery and ofthe most bloody turmoil. Then everywhere, the citizens, obliged to defendthemselves against the world minority of revolutionaries, will exterminatethose destroyers of civilization, and the multitude, disillusioned withChristianity, whose deistic spirits will from that moment be without compass[directionl, anxious for an ideal, but without knowing where to render itsadoration, will receive the true light through the universal manifestationof the pure doctrine of Lucifer, brought finally out in the public view,a manifestation which will result from the general reactionary movementwhich will follow the destruction of Christianity and atheism, both conquoredand exterminated at the same time." _


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 13, 2008)

They even have their own website:

*Rothschild*.com - Welcome to *Rothschild*[SIZE=-1]*Rothschild*.com - One of the world's leading independent investment banking organizations _providing financial services to governments_, corporations and *...*
www.*rothschild*.com/ - 9k - Cached - Similar pages[/SIZE]



> Rothschild has been at the centre of the world's financial markets for over 200 years.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 13, 2008)

The Rothschild Bloodline


The Rothschilds and Rockefellers are only two of thirteen controlling families of the Illuminati. (52) Two Jewish families that appear to be prominent are the Oppenheims and the Oppenheimers. A. Oppenheim was situated in Cologne. The Oppenheimers were early members of the Bavarian Illuminati. The Bund der Gerechten (League of the Just) was an illuminati front run mainly by Jews who were Satanists. This Bund financed in part by the Rothschilds paid the Satanist and Mason Karl Marx to write the Communist Manefesto. The Jew Gumpel Oppenheim was in the inner circle of the Bund. His relative Heinrich Oppenheim masterminded the communist revolution of 1848 in Germany. The Communist Partys official histories even accept the Bund as the predecessor of Communism.
The Oppenheimers apparently are close to the Rothschilds. J. Robert Oppenheimer of the CFR was exposed as a communist. Harry Oppenheimer, an international banker, is chairman of the Jewish De Beers world-wide diamond monopoly, and chairman of the Anglo-American Corp. Oppenheimers can be found in important financial positions in the U.S. They help run around 10 large foundations, including the Oppenheimer Haas Trust of NY for the care of needy Jewish children.
The Jewish Ency. Vol. 2, p. 496 indicates other Jewish families "adopted the Rothschild plan." These were the Lazards, Sterns, Speyers, and Seligmans. The Rothschild plan was to place family members in the 5 largest European capitals to coordinate their activities. One of Germanys largest magazines is the Stern, and Ernst Stern is second-in-command of the World Bank."(53) The Jewish families that established the Frankfurt Judenloge (this was the Masonic lodge the Rothschilds belonged to in Frankfurt) included the Adlers, Speyers, Reisses, Sichels, Ellisons, Hanaus, Geisenheimers, and Goldschmidts. Isaac Hildesheim, a Jew who changed his name to Justus Hiller is credited as being the founder of this Frankfurt lodge. Michael Hess, principal of the Reformed Jewish school Philanthropin was an important figure in the lodge too, as was Dr. Ludwig Baruch (later Borne) who joined in 1808. Most of these Frankfurt Jewish Freemasons engaged in commerce.(54) Those Freemasons from 1817-1842 were the leaders of the Frankfurt Jewish community.55 A gentile Mason in Frankfurt Johann Christian Ehrmann began warning the German people that the Frankfurt Jewish Masons wanted a world republic based on humanism. In 1816 he came out with a warning pamphlet Das Judenthum in der M[aurere]y (The Jews in Masonry). A powerful ally of the worlds jewry can be seen beginning with men like Oliver Cromwell, who was considered a Mason.
Cromwell was financed by Jews, and helped the Jews gain power in England. Cromwell was willing to go along with the Jews, because he became convinced of British Israelism. Since the core of the conspiracy of power is Jewish, the attitude of those allied with it hinges on their attitude toward the Jewish people.
The religious idea that the British people are descended from the tribes of Israel doesnt automatically place people into the camp of the conspiracy. Some of the British-Israelites realize that the so called Jewish people in general have no claim over the promises of God. For that reason, they realize that it is not the Christian duty to bow and scrape at their every move. When Christians can be arrested in Israel and abused, and Christians will not even stand up for their own kind, we can see how much hold the idea of the "Chosen Race" theory has over Christendom. Some of the British Israelites such as the Mormons, the old New England wealthy families such as make up the Order, some Masons and New Agers, and the non-Jewish members of the Priuere de Sion are collaborating with the One-World-Power. The anglican church which is run by the Freemasons is strongly British Israelistic.​


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 13, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> It's not the government.
> 
> I bet even Bush himself doesn't know the truth... maybe his dad does.


Your absolutely right about it not being the government. They have no fuckin clue as to what is really going on, minus the Bush family. Supposedly they are descedants of the "House of Judah" and are deeply connected into the whole "Illuminati" ideology, however they are not included in the top 13 families. They are more like bishops in the big game of chess these people are playing.

I just read this whole thread in it's entirity (minus all the bullshit arguing), and it is amazing how much I have learned on this subject since I started it. 

It's all going to come to a head soon, the American market is going to crash, we will be unified with Mexico and Canada, and we will have a new form of currency called the "Amero".....just like what happened in Europe. I can only hope that when and IF something happens in 2012, it will wipe these fuckers out and we will al be able to start fresh.


----------



## email468 (Feb 15, 2008)

Conspiracy Theories? Very interesting...

I'll reopen the JFK discussion by saying the way JFK's head jerks is completely compatible with a single bullet coming from behind and has been proven and demonstrated many times. LHO had plenty of time to take the shots he did and was a trained shootist (USMC). If there was a conspiracy, it would be that we do not know or recall how much training and indoctrination LHO had in the USSR prior to the JFK assassination. But that could be our seeming immunity to learning history.

Aliens - the extraterrestrial kind - not the illegal kind. My opinion is it is very likely aliens exist but very unlikely they have ever visited Earth (or at least landed and made themselves known to us). Carl Sagan does a great mathematical breakdown of the chance of life, intelligent life, etc.. in his Cosmos series. Watch it - after seeing the wonder that is our universe you may no longer feel any need to believe in hokum and flying saucers anymore. The things you can see with your own eyes are truly amazing. One other thing I'll add about aliens. You do realize that there are millions of amateur astronomers (like myself) that train their telescopes on the heavens around the world both day (for solar and some limited planetary observing) and night. In fact, many comets are still discovered by amateurs and amateurs were employed during the early space race to keep track of USSR satellites. All those telescopes (with cameras attached) have been unable to secure any photographic evidence of any kind of extra-terrestrial space craft or even anomalies. Very strong evidence that we are not being visited, at least by aliens that don't know how to cloak themselves.

as for government conspiracies - tough one since it seems a safe bet that there is a whole bunch of shit the gov't doesn't want us to know about. Like false WMD reports, illegal spying on citizens, illegally detaining "combatants" in secret prisons, torture, going to war under false pretences, etc.. oh wait! we know about those.
get what i'm saying? If not, i'll spell it out - the chances of both a long-term and wide-spread gov't conspiracy is nil given that there are too many good and honest people who would blow the whistle and/or too many bad people with an axe to grind.

Take 9/11 for example - do i believe the US gov't had anything to do with it? Fuck no and I'd dare anyone who does believe that to suggest it to someone who lost a loved one in that tragedy while within their striking distance. Do I think there is a lot about 9/11 we don't know which would be extremely embarrassing, if not outright criminal, to our government if it became common knowledge? Fuck yes. Personally, I think the biggest criminal thing related to 9/11 fostered by the US gov't. is how fucking long it is taking to rebuild and put in a suitable monument. shameful.

OK - need to catch my breath now.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 15, 2008)

email468 said:


> Take 9/11 for example - do i believe the US gov't had anything to do with it? Fuck no and I'd dare anyone who does believe that to suggest it to someone who lost a loved one in that tragedy while within their striking distance. Do I think there is a lot about 9/11 we don't know which would be extremely embarrassing, if not outright criminal, to our government if it became common knowledge? Fuck yes. Personally, I think the biggest criminal thing related to 9/11 fostered by the US gov't. is how fucking long it is taking to rebuild and put in a suitable monument. shameful.


Dude there is so much I want to say to this, but I just got off of work and now I have to leave again...I'm so damn tired. Nevertheless, you are right....it was not the government. There are higher powers at work in this world who supercede ANY countries government. Have you read anything I have posted about the Rothschilds? If not then go back a few pages and check it out. It's hard to argue with evidence that has been traced back by hundreds of people, which all leads to the same conclusion.

Don't get me wrong...I'm not sayin that 2 planes did not hit the towers, or thousands of people didn't die. It's a tragedy no matter who's fault it is. It's just very obvious to me that something else, a bigger plan, is going on here.


----------



## email468 (Feb 15, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Dude there is so much I want to say to this, but I just got off of work and now I have to leave again...I'm so damn tired. Nevertheless, you are right....it was not the government. There are higher powers at work in this world who supercede ANY countries government. Have you read anything I have posted about the Rothschilds? If not then go back a few pages and check it out. It's hard to argue with evidence that has been traced back by hundreds of people, which all leads to the same conclusion.
> 
> Don't get me wrong...I'm not sayin that 2 planes did not hit the towers, or thousands of people didn't die. It's a tragedy no matter who's fault it is. It's just very obvious to me that something else, a bigger plan, is going on here.


I am tired too but it is fun talking about shit like this... i am familiar with some of the theories and some outright evidence like the new insurance policy on the towers. i have also heard about the israeli art students shadowing the hijackers and even some text pages to "get out" to that one firm (name is slipping my mind) the morning of 9/11. So I think there is more to the story that will continue to lead out over time. But nothing as earth-shattering that would topple world governments if the whole truth was known. It would however piss a lot of people off if the media would publicize some of the misinformation they fed us about 9/11.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> i am familiar with some of the theories and some outright evidence like the new insurance policy on the towers. i have also heard about the israeli art students shadowing the hijackers and even some text pages to "get out" to that one firm (name is slipping my mind) the morning of 9/11.


You are familiar with these things, but yet so quick to dismiss them. Don't you want to know the thruth?


----------



## email468 (Feb 16, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> You are familiar with these things, but yet so quick to dismiss them. Don't you want to know the thruth?


I don't dismiss them and believe they are likely true. My understanding of the art student incident is the art students were likely Mossad or reporting to a similar agency who were tailing the zealots who flew the planes on 9/11. Which infers Israeli intelligence may have been aware of the 9/11 plot and kept it to themselves or shared the information but was not acted on. 

I think at this point you attribute to maliciousness (Israeli's knew but didn't tell/CIA knew and yet did nothing) where I tend to chalk this up to incompetence or apathy. Mostly because the former (maliciousness) implies a tight-lipped super-secret conspiracy of incredibly powerful people. While this is certainly possible, it is insulated from examination of evidence by the fact that it is super-secret! This is the earmark of the conspiracy theory. 

Whereas the latter (incompetence) has many examples both current and ancient. In fact, I would say history is partially the story of humankind's incompetence. I mean the US government couldn't even keep a blow-job secret.

I apologize if my assumptions about where you are coming from are mistaken. So feel free to redirect the point elsewhere if I missed it.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> I think at this point you attribute to maliciousness (Israeli's knew but didn't tell/CIA knew and yet did nothing) where I tend to chalk this up to incompetence or apathy. Mostly because the former (maliciousness) implies a tight-lipped super-secret conspiracy of incredibly powerful people. While this is certainly possible, it is insulated from examination of evidence by the fact that it is super-secret! This is the earmark of the conspiracy theory.


Those 2 things right there are just a few of many that point to a bigger plan. However you are right, the conspiracy in itself is a paradox. If it is true....how can one prove it? Like you say...it's super secret!! Have you read any of the timeline I posted a few pages back? How can claims or rather research like that be ignored? Apparently these people have had their hands in world events since the the late 1700's.

I mean maybe it's just me, but it seems that something needs to be done. The problem is...what can we do? There are hundreds of millions of people in this country that are so quick to believe EVERYTHING that their government tells them. With all of these people "brainwashed" so to speak, a revolution is completely out of the question. I'm not saying these people are bad....they just don't know any better. People like myself are always quickly dismissed as "conspiracy nuts", but yet there is all of this evidence out there that points to the contrary. You seem to be an intellligent person....how can you not see the treachery in this event? 

Please...humor me, I'll spare you searching through the thread and just give you the site directly. Please.....have a read and let me know what you think:

Timeline of the Rothschild family


----------



## email468 (Feb 16, 2008)

I believe I have read this before or at least I am familiar with a good bit of this history.
We can do a thought experiment. Let's say most everything on that site is true and everything the Rothschild family has done was done with planned malicious intent.

What would you propose be done?


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> What would you propose be done?


Like I said before....what can we do? With so many people quick to take what the government tells them as fact, and even quicker to defend it, things like this are dismissed as fantasy. OK so lets say I tried to start some sort of movement....I would be silenced so fast my head would spin. Either by the media (Rothschild owned) portraying me as a loon....(if it even made the news at all), or by sniper if indeed my voice was heard and it actually went somewhere. Truthfully though.....I would be willing to sacrifice myself if my voice could be heard enough to actually make others feel as strong as I do, that way it could be carried on. I fear by that time though we will be tossed into another way of life by the "One World government" and things will be very different than the way we know them now. 

To be VERY honest at this point....you can bet that IF....and I must stress IF....something happens on December 21, 2012.....you can bet that I WILL be taking some sort of action to get away from this madness. Now I know there are people on here that will call me crazy and like everyone else dismiss all of this. But think guys....what if all of this IS TRUE? I know I want a better life for my kids and their kids...not this war and pestilence we see today. This is why I am currently choosing NOT to have kids.

Back to the Rothschilds....what do you make of this:
YouTube - NORTH AMERICAN UNION & VCHIP TRUTH


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't think your crazy Erniedytn - that is why I am leaving the United States by the end of this year. You know some people will never get it; they will wait until it's too late to wake up. They will debate you until your blue in the face.


----------



## closet.cult (Feb 17, 2008)

i hear you kitty. you're not the only one thinking about jumping ship before we hit the iceberg.

and thanks for the rothchild info. i'll check into it when i have the time. 

this thread asked if we have a conspiracy theory. i do. i've peiced together from different theories that the 2nd plane at 9/11 hit the building at an odd angle. one veiw even looks as though the wing tip and engine of the right wing miss the building entirely. ive also read that very little to none of the planes were retreaved. (minus a suspecious front landing gear.)

anyway, there is also some talk in the right corners that the CIA has perfected holographic technology. both sound and image are 3-diminsionally solid. there is talk that they will use this to simulate an alien attach on planet earth. maybe they will show a battle between space cruisers or a spaceship and the U.S. Airforce. Aliens are supposed to be the next threat by this United State of fear, after the threat of terrorism wears down.

so, i know this is crazy, but i wonder if the planes on 9/11 were the first major use of holograms. think: they could've had the buildings rigged on every floor with explosives. computers time the explosions to go off at the right floors and right moment the holograms reach the building. 

just another crackpot theory that trys to fill the holes left by the crackpot team of neo-cons commisioned to tell us what happened that day.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 17, 2008)

The thing is even if you leave the United States...where will you go? Well lets see there are 5 options:


> There are now only 5 nations on the world left without a Rothschild controlled central bank: Iran; North Korea; Sudan; Cuba; and Libya.


Once the US falls into this, the others will follow like dominos.


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 17, 2008)

There are places you can go that will take some time before they catch up to the United States and other countries...Plans are being faded in incrementally. The list of countries that I know of are good places to go; North India, North Africa, Dubai, Spain, Vietnam, and Ice-land!!! If anyone know of any others let me know but I do know those are a few countries that I know of where many politicians, celebrities, and rich executives are purchasing residences and heading for cover. It is hard for many of us to accept the fact the United States is falling and it is indeed falling. If you're thinking of heading out - Now is the time...we've had all of the warning signs needed.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 17, 2008)

Fuck Dubai. Don't go there. A british dude got 5 years in prison there because they found a piece of a nug stuck in the heel of his shoe at the airport. Imagine what they would do to you if you actually had weed


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 17, 2008)

That is true "iblazethatkush" I agree with you Dubai is "STRICT" but in the terms of the New World Order it is an option. When martial law breaks out in the U.S. due to some bull shit terrorist attack or a nuke of some sort you'll wish you had gone someone outside of the U.S. Keep in mind you have options....


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 17, 2008)

kittysecrets4u said:


> North India, North Africa, Dubai, Spain, Vietnam, and Ice-land!!!


All of those countries/regions have Rothschild controlled central banks. Dubai is one of their headquarters. The only place you could go to have total freedom would be Antarctica. Now we just have to figure out how to survive reasonably at -180F.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 17, 2008)

kittysecrets4u said:


> That is true "iblazethatkush" I agree with you Dubai is "STRICT" but in the terms of the New World Order it is an option. When martial law breaks out in the U.S. due to some bull shit terrorist attack or a nuke of some sort you'll wish you had gone someone outside of the U.S. Keep in mind you have options....


Yeah. How is The Phillipines on that list? 1/3 of my family lives there. I could always stay there if shit hit the fan here.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 17, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> All of those countries/regions have Rothschild controlled central banks. Dubai is one of their headquarters. The only place you could go to have total freedom would be Antarctica. Now we just have to figure out how to survive reasonably at -180F.


Good point, Ernie. They're one of the money-masters. Don't want to go to a country they're in control of.


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 17, 2008)

Right again....but the plans for the United States is severe and the time for another terrorist attack, nuke, or some type of weather crisis is schedule to happen in the very near future. I agree there is not a safe place on earth to run to but at the same time you cannot afford to be a sitting duck either. Antarctica huh? -180F - Dam! How would we ever grow good smoke in those temps?


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 17, 2008)

kittysecrets4u said:


> Right again....but the plans for the United States is severe and the time for another terrorist attack, nuke, or some type of weather crisis is schedule to happen in the very near future. I agree there is not a safe place on earth to run to but at the same time you cannot afford to be a sitting duck either. Antarctica huh? -180F - Dam! How would we ever grow good smoke in those temps?


I think the Phillipines is the place to go. English is the second official language so about half the people speak it. Plus it's hot year round and there are villages up in the mountains that cars can't get to. You could go live up there and no one would ever find you


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 17, 2008)

Forgot about the good ole Phillipines - I have lots of friends in Washington who are from there. Very nice people.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 17, 2008)

kittysecrets4u said:


> Right again....but the plans for the United States is severe and the time for another terrorist attack, nuke, or some type of weather crisis is schedule to happen in the very near future. I agree there is not a safe place on earth to run to but at the same time you cannot afford to be a sitting duck either. Antarctica huh? -180F - Dam! How would we ever grow good smoke in those temps?


So then what happens to the rest of the world after this disaster? When and if the superpower that is the United States falls, the rest of the world will be like taking candy from a baby. You have good intentions Kitty, but I think I would rather weather the disaster here, and try to make a difference in the aftermath IF I survive.


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 17, 2008)

I here ya Ernie - they want to reduce the population by 80 percent anyway so none of us may be here afterwards.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 17, 2008)

kittysecrets4u said:


> I here ya Ernie - they want to reduce the population by 80 percent anyway so none of us may be here afterwards.


Your new avatar is so hot I can't even think about this anymore. It makes me want to "escape to" the state of Washington.


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 17, 2008)

lol - I am on vacation in Amsterdam for another 10-days......


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 17, 2008)

closet.cult said:


> anyway, there is also some talk in the right corners that the CIA has perfected holographic technology. both sound and image are 3-diminsionally solid. there is talk that they will use this to simulate an alien attach on planet earth. maybe they will show a battle between space cruisers or a spaceship and the U.S. Airforce. Aliens are supposed to be the next threat by this United State of fear, after the threat of terrorism wears down.
> 
> so, i know this is crazy, but i wonder if the planes on 9/11 were the first major use of holograms. think: they could've had the buildings rigged on every floor with explosives. computers time the explosions to go off at the right floors and right moment the holograms reach the building.


This man claims just that....he says that the alien abductions are all done by genetically created beings that are made by the government for psychilogical warfare. Supposedly the whole abduction scene the people are going through is not what they see at all.

YouTube - Barry King CSETI Disclosure Preamble


----------



## devilwacause (Feb 17, 2008)

Want conspiracy theories - thats my alley lol.

JFK Umbrella was actual gun - (actually possible, check the CIA and FBI museums for a working model used in the cold war)

For those intent on the new world order conspiracies there are numerous videos linking both freemasonry & the Illuminati orders to the NWO and the "Bohemian Club" (look it up). 

Then there are the conspiracies relating to mass mind control (which I actually believe has been a prime power of the government) since the invention of mass media. I mean we already know the government controls the news organizations today.

Fluoridation as a means to control the population - yes fluoride, what is in the majority of public drinking systems and tooth pastes. The tooth pastes thing is good, fluoride (in safe practice) doesn't enter the body in extreme levels, but when added to the water it showed an increase in cancer rates, high prevalency of attention disorders in offspring of generations of lab rats raised on it. China released a study finding those with fluoridated water had lower IQs (15-25 points) than those in equal situations without fluoridated water. Then lets think of this one fluoride was used to refine the radioactive materials needed to make the first nuclear weapons, in high levels (such as refineries) workers teeth became brittle and other health damaging effects were found when exposed to high levels of fluoride. The tests china released did not study HIGH levels, they studied levels actually lower than most municipal systems of the United States. I mean it is a lil strange that we are one of very few 1st world countries that still fluoridate our water supply.

ok ok...got a lil outa hand there.....

www.theinfovault.com < numerous numerous conspiracy videos detailing many different topics.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 18, 2008)

Where did email go?



Erniedytn said:


> Like I said before....what can we do? With so many people quick to take what the government tells them as fact, and even quicker to defend it, things like this are dismissed as fantasy. OK so lets say I tried to start some sort of movement....I would be silenced so fast my head would spin. Either by the media (Rothschild owned) portraying me as a loon....(if it even made the news at all), or by sniper if indeed my voice was heard and it actually went somewhere. Truthfully though.....I would be willing to sacrifice myself if my voice could be heard enough to actually make others feel as strong as I do, that way it could be carried on. I fear by that time though we will be tossed into another way of life by the "One World government" and things will be very different than the way we know them now.
> 
> To be VERY honest at this point....you can bet that IF....and I must stress IF....something happens on December 21, 2012.....you can bet that I WILL be taking some sort of action to get away from this madness. Now I know there are people on here that will call me crazy and like everyone else dismiss all of this. But think guys....what if all of this IS TRUE? I know I want a better life for my kids and their kids...not this war and pestilence we see today. This is why I am currently choosing NOT to have kids.
> 
> ...


----------



## email468 (Feb 18, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Where did email go?


I'm here - just busy and frankly a bit speechless. I am trying to figure out the significance of the 12/21/2012 date - is this the mayan calendar thing that has already been debunked many, many times?

And I really, really think we are often chalking up to malicious intent which would be more accurately described as selfish incompetence.

It sounds like some of us are trying to come up with some kind of unified conspiracy theory that explains all the worlds woes by placing the blame on jewish bankers. Am i hearing this correctly? or am i missing something?


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> I'm here - just busy and frankly a bit speechless. I am trying to figure out the significance of the 12/21/2012 date - is this the mayan calendar thing that has already been debunked many, many times?


How has this been debunked? That is the day that the Mayan calendar comes to an abrubt end. It also coincides with scientific evidence that the Earth, Sun, and center of the galaxy will be lined up. Who knows if anything will happen, but the last two statements are fact.



email468 said:


> It sounds like some of us are trying to come up with some kind of unified conspiracy theory that explains all the worlds woes by placing the blame on jewish bankers. Am i hearing this correctly? or am i missing something?


IDK about "coming up" with anything, but that link is a factual detailed timeline of the Rothschild family history. The guy cites all of his sources at the bottom. The fact that they are Jewish (Khazars actually) is of no concern to me. They could be anyone....the fact remains that they have evil intentions.


What do you think about this:
YouTube - NORTH AMERICAN UNION & VCHIP TRUTH


----------



## email468 (Feb 18, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> How has this been debunked? That is the day that the Mayan calendar comes to an abrubt end. It also coincides with scientific evidence that the Earth, Sun, and center of the galaxy will be lined up. Who knows if anything will happen, but the last two statements are fact.
> 
> IDK about "coming up" with anything, but that link is a factual detailed timeline of the Rothschild family history. The guy cites all of his sources at the bottom. The fact that they are Jewish (Khazars actually) is of no concern to me. They could be anyone....the fact remains that they have evil intentions.
> 
> ...


Since there are a few different folks with quite a few conspiracy theories, I am having a hard time keeping track of which ones I should comment on.

The Rothschild family history is a typical example of someone in the present taking disparate facts from the past and tying them together into a comprehensive whole story that reads like a plot or at least a vague plan of world domination. Pointing out that the majority of today's Jews are Khazars I don't think comes as any surprise to anyone who knows anything about Jewish history. But as you mentioned, the fact they are Jews makes no difference. So wiping out the Rothschilds would take care of the problem? or have they set-up some kind of organization that would take over for them in the event of assassination, Tay-Sachs epidemic, etc...? I jest - but I think you can see my point. That is -- the many headed mythical hydra that is impossible to defeat is a staple of the conspiracy theory. you can identify the problem but no solution - or even a road map to a solution is offered other than, much like a chain-letter, we have to do everything we can to forward this information so everyone will know.

So to summarize - the Rothschild papers scream conspiracy theory because:
1) It uses hindsight to fill in gaps where there may or may not be causation
2) It assumes evil intent
3) It makes discovering this information difficult and fact checking even more so
4) It does not offer any clear cut simple solution.
5) If any solution is offered it is in "viral" or copying form - that is - the answer to the question what can we do? is answered with "spread this information!" The other kind of solution is akin to taking over the media/government or both.

Again, I will reiterate what I've been saying - are there evil men/women out to get as much as they can for themselves and screw everyone else? lots and lots of them. Is the media biased and do they cover up for the government? Yes. I believe they do. If they didn't the government would limit their access even more. Do I believe the media cover up so things about themselves? Undoubtedly. Does this prove a world-wide conspiracy? Not even a little bit. 

I still don't believe there is any secret plot to take over the world. Mainly because the current plots to take over the world (the one world movement, new world order, islamo-fascism, etc..) aren't secret at all.

Next the Mayan calendar... here is one
Mayan prophecy - 2012
of many, many folks who have demystified the mayan calendar "end of the world" prophesy. One aside - do you ever notice that none of these prophets were able to predict their own demise?

As for celestial bodies lining up - we do know what happens when planets line up and the answer is - not much. Think about it, the Earth is rotating and also revolving around the Sun. And while it is true the Sun is also rotating and revolving around the galactic center point via the Perseus galactic arm, it is not revolving fast enough to avoid the Sun, Earth and galactic center point from lining up at least twice a year. Once with the Sun on the outside and the other with the Earth on the outside. The galactic central point will always remain on one end of the line up.

In fact, one of the greatest line ups (Earth, Mars, Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus and Neptune) were all in a sort of, kind of line a couple of decades ago. And do you know what happened? Nothing cosmically but we did use this "Grand Conjunction" as a launching pad for Voyager. The spacecraft used the gas giants gravity to whip around them to escape velocity with enough oomph to take Voyager to the next planet. The spacecraft has since left the solar system! and has even discovered the helio-pause (the place where the sun's energy no longer reaches)!! It also turned around and took a picture of Earth from beyond Pluto's orbit which prompted Sagan to coin the phrase (and later write the book): "Pale Blue Dot" about Earth and how insignificant we are in the cosmos.

But I digress - what I wanted to tell you was planets have major and minor conjunctions at least every 50 years if not more often. Which cosmically speaking is very, very , very often. Especially when you consider some of Earth's rhythms are much, much longer than that. Precession for example takes 26.000 years to complete a revolution (from point to point). So I don't think it is hyperbole to say the planets line up all the time (astronomically speaking) with no ill effects.


----------



## email468 (Feb 18, 2008)

kittysecrets4u said:


> lol - I am on vacation in Amsterdam for another 10-days......


Lovely ass Kitty. I appreciate your posting it.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 18, 2008)

email,

You could be right about nothing happening on Dec. 32, 2012...only time will tell.

As for the Rothschilds.....we are obviousley getting nowhere and debating in circles. I believe they are trying to creat a "one world government"..you do not. Nothing you have said has swayed me in the opposite direction. Hopefully I am wrong....hopefully they are not doing this. Once again...only time will tell.

You have yet to answer one of my questions...so here it is again:

What do you think of this:
YouTube - NORTH AMERICAN UNION & VCHIP TRUTH


----------



## email468 (Feb 18, 2008)

They (rich evil dudes) probably are trying to create a world-wide government. I don't think it is a big secret that the most wealthy folks in the world want to control and rule over us. I don't think they care if they do it with whips and chains, bread and circuses or some kind of implanted microchip. I think everyone in the world could know and believe this information and it wouldn't make one bit of difference.

I think the conclusion at the end (divide and conquer) is erroneous. I mean the single biggest threat to a world-wide government would be a highly nationalistic/patriotic government/citizenry. And the tightest form of that is one that is homogenous (one race, religion, etc..) I mean it took the whole world to defeat little Nazi Germany! So if you really want to defeat "globalism" you would endorse racism, nationalism, or any -ism that would embrace closed borders and a jingoistic government. 

The narrator seemed to imply that people who want to break down all those barriers and borders are the only thing that can save us from the dreaded world-wide government when in fact they are actually enabling it! talk about a logistical fallacy!

anyway...

I gotta tell you i'm a bit disappointed... i offer evidence that the planets line up often and the Earth and Sun line up with the galactic center at least twice a year and you still think something might happen with an alignment coming up in 2012? What evidence do you have to think there is going to be something different about this one? Is it the Mayan calendar? That has been demonstrated to be a false interpretation so it can't be that. I am asking cause i want to see some progress - i am offering evidence that debunks the Mayan calendar and the idea that planetary conjunctions can have any influence on Earth whatsoever. In an honest debate, you would either present counter-evidence, you would point out any fallacies in my argument or you would concede my point. Only time will tell sounds like you will believe something is going to happen to matter what evidence i present. if that is the case, then i must withdrawal from this conversation since we'll both be wasting our precious time.



Erniedytn said:


> email,
> 
> You could be right about nothing happening on Dec. 32, 2012...only time will tell.
> 
> ...


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> I gotta tell you i'm a bit disappointed... i offer evidence that the planets line up often and the Earth and Sun line up with the galactic center at least twice a year and you still think something might happen with an alignment coming up in 2012? What evidence do you have to think there is going to be something different about this one? Is it the Mayan calendar? That has been demonstrated to be a false interpretation so it can't be that. I am asking cause i want to see some progress - i am offering evidence that debunks the Mayan calendar and the idea that planetary conjunctions can have any influence on Earth whatsoever. In an honest debate, you would either present counter-evidence, you would point out any fallacies in my argument or you would concede my point. Only time will tell sounds like you will believe something is going to happen to matter what evidence i present. if that is the case, then i must withdrawal from this conversation since we'll both be wasting our precious time.


You can find all of my thoughts and theories on this subject here:

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/16696-december-21-2012-doomsday.html


I just find it interesting that the last Mayan long count ended 5121 years ago.....the same time as the biblical "Noah's Flood". Lets continue this discussion in that thread.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 18, 2008)

-Pentalawn

-9-11 Coup

-Pentagon Strike Video (signs-of-the-times.org)

-FEMA Executive Orders

-FEMA Concentration Camps

-Shock and Mind Control

-Ethnic-Specific Weapons

-Patriot act 2


----------



## email468 (Feb 18, 2008)

OK - i'm convinced - that is if you are trying to prove there is no end to conspiracy theories! my god they are like little replicating viruses or something. Kind of like playing whack-a-mole - as soon as you pound one down another pops up in its place.



Erniedytn said:


> -Pentalawn
> 
> -9-11 Coup
> 
> ...


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 18, 2008)

JFK Assassination Documents Revealed - AOL News




> DALLAS (Feb. 17) - Long-hidden items and documents relating to the 1963 assassination of President John F. Kennedy are being revealed for the first time in decades.
> 
> Dallas County District Attorney Craig Watkins presented the items at a news conference Monday. Watkins says they were locked in a safe for nearly two decades and that investigators had made him aware of them after he took office in 2006.
> 
> ...


I just wanna say that a conspiracy theorists dream WOULD NOT include Oswald plotting to kill the president with Jack Ruby.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 19, 2008)

Conspiracy Theories


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 19, 2008)

There is a big difference between conspiracy theories and conspiracy "facts" - Many of the issues discussed are documented and can be proven as "facts" not "theories" - Do your homework.


----------



## devilwacause (Feb 20, 2008)

kitty lays the smack down on us


----------



## email468 (Feb 20, 2008)

devilwacause said:


> kitty lays the smack down on us


and also clearly defines the difference between science and every other way of looking at the world. 

theory: structures of ideas that explain and interpret facts.
fact: confirmed to such a degree that it would be perverse to withhold provisional consent. facts, in science, do not mean "absolute certainty". 

so while kitty is correct - the "facts" contained in conspiracy theories may be "true" but the conspiracy theory itself may be incorrect.

In order for something to be called a "theory" it must make testable claims with experiment results that can be reproduced.

So often times calling a conspiracy theory a theory is incorrect but not for the reasons kitty pointed out.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 20, 2008)

It's hard to argue with that ass huh email...


----------



## email468 (Feb 20, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> It's hard to argue with that ass huh email...


only the virtues of science can strengthen my will enough. now if it was wiggling in my face .... science would have to piss off for awhile.


----------



## devilwacause (Feb 20, 2008)

email468 said:


> and also clearly defines the difference between science and every other way of looking at the world.
> 
> theory: structures of ideas that explain and interpret facts.
> fact: confirmed to such a degree that it would be perverse to withhold provisional consent. facts, in science, do not mean "absolute certainty".
> ...


I agree, (biology/botany major) myself and while there are facts in conspiracy theory, there are facts in every theory. Guess what made me view her response as so "opening" to our topic is because it reminds us that even though we are theorizing we are theorizing based off of factual evidence in most cases. It also helps identify our theories as not entirely "hogwash" they have good basis - its the final conclusion drawn that is the theory. 

No matter your conspiracy theory (ufos, NWO, etc) there are reasonings behind each theory that are factual. But it is the conclusion/interpretation of such facts that make conspiracy theories so controversial in the mainstream public.


----------



## email468 (Feb 20, 2008)

devilwacause said:


> I agree, (biology/botany major) myself and while there are facts in conspiracy theory, there are facts in every theory. Guess what made me view her response as so "opening" to our topic is because it reminds us that even though we are theorizing we are theorizing based off of factual evidence in most cases. It also helps identify our theories as not entirely "hogwash" they have good basis - its the final conclusion drawn that is the theory.
> 
> No matter your conspiracy theory (ufos, NWO, etc) there are reasonings behind each theory that are factual. But it is the conclusion/interpretation of such facts that make conspiracy theories so controversial in the mainstream public.


you are a botany/biology major?!? the site needs you to do some double-blind experiments in the following:
Nutrient manufacturer claims
Molasses vs. any other carb-heavy bloom nute
LEDs vs. CFLs vs. HIDs
bag seed vs. bought seed
fem seeds higher likelihood of hermies
various material reflectivity
18/6 produces more females than 24/0
soil tastes better/different than hydro

well that's enough to get you started  - what do you think? any good research papers in there?


----------



## joepro (Feb 20, 2008)

email468 said:


> you are a botany/biology major?!? the site needs you to do some double-blind experiments in the following:
> Nutrient manufacturer claims
> Molasses vs. any other carb-heavy bloom nute
> LEDs vs. CFLs vs. HIDs
> ...


hahaha, yeah and make it snappy


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 20, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Here's the conversation I was having with fish' and the last quote is where you start. You even begin with long time no argue. Just because I don't agree with you and have told you so you couldn't wait to jump on something i said.
> 
> Oh, and I've had more rep given to me for my posts in this thread than in any other.
> 
> I didn't say I didn't like you, I said that I'm an asshole to YOU (concerning your perception that I am an asshole). I don't think I'm an asshole, but you do because I laugh at you.


have you 2 made friends.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 20, 2008)

email468 said:


> you are a botany/biology major?!? the site needs you to do some double-blind experiments in the following:
> Nutrient manufacturer claims
> Molasses vs. any other carb-heavy bloom nute
> LEDs vs. CFLs vs. HIDs
> ...


 
Can we do that in another thread please


----------



## email468 (Feb 20, 2008)

joepro said:


> hahaha, yeah and make it snappy


and there is a hearty hand-shake, a firm pat on the back and a couple of "that a boys!" waiting for you to express our gratitude


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 20, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> have you 2 made friends.


Oh yeah...we made friends a loooong time ago. It's funny....the people I argue/debate with always end up being my friends.






Except for SuicideSamurai...what the hell happened to him anyway?????


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 20, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> So did you watch it or not?


i watched the vid about the twin towers the whole 1 1/2 hours, it was great. anymore.
love that stuff.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 20, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> i watched the vid about the twin towers the whole 1 1/2 hours, it was great. anymore.
> love that stuff.


Yeah dude there are a few more good ones...let me go find them.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 20, 2008)

Here ya go crazy:

Ring of Power - Parts 1-5 - Sprword.com
Ring of Power - Parts 6-10 - Sprword.com

ZEITGEIST, The Movie - Official Release - Full Film


----------



## devilwacause (Feb 20, 2008)

email468 said:


> you are a botany/biology major?!? the site needs you to do some double-blind experiments in the following:
> Nutrient manufacturer claims
> Molasses vs. any other carb-heavy bloom nute
> LEDs vs. CFLs vs. HIDs
> ...


LOL, Haven't quite got the setup to run experiments (working on that however). *dusts off the old microscope* I've already planned a LED vs. CFLs vs HIDs experiment, with plans to use natural sunlight as my control group, to classify the various stages of growth between stages, effects etc. And seeing as we all know mass information (even the internet people) is snipped and cut to make policy happy, but I'll traverse around and search for some experiments. 

Arseholes rewriting history to fit them - rewriting our education - thats no conspiracy


----------



## email468 (Feb 20, 2008)

devilwacause said:


> LOL, Haven't quite got the setup to run experiments (working on that however). *dusts off the old microscope* I've already planned a LED vs. CFLs vs HIDs experiment, with plans to use natural sunlight as my control group, to classify the various stages of growth between stages, effects etc. And seeing as we all know mass information (even the internet people) is snipped and cut to make policy happy, but I'll traverse around and search for some experiments.
> 
> Arseholes rewriting history to fit them - rewriting our education - thats no conspiracy


that's odd that you picked the lighting one - i thought that would be the least appealing since it is more physics than biology. But whatever works for you.

i think we better get off Ernie's conspiracy thread before he gets PO'd - maybe i'll start a science-y goodness thread!


----------



## TEUFELHuNDEN420 (Feb 24, 2008)

Time for some Conspiracy FACTS:

I can 100% guarantee that Hillary (sic) Clinton will be next president...unfortunately. I base this upon the single fact that all 43 U.S. presidents have carried British/French royal bloodlines into office. 34 have been genetic descendants from just one person, Charlemagne, the eighth century King of the Franks. 19 of them directly descended from King Edward III of England. In fact, the presidential candidate with the most royal genes has won every single American election. Check out Burke's Peerage, its a research group of royal bloodlines since 1826 . They picked Bush to win over Al Gore in 2000, and they have never guessed wrong for almost 2 centuries. 

Granted the relationships are sometimes distant 10th or 15th cousins, but in a country with hundreds of millions to choose from, this simply cannot be chance or coincidence. Gary Boyd Roberts, a genealogist at the New England Historic Genealogical Society thoroughly traced these connections in his book &#8220;Ancestors of American Presidents.&#8221; George W. Bush himself is directly related to 16 former U.S. presidents including George Washington, Millard Filmore, Franklin Pierce, Abraham Lincoln, Ulysses Grant, Rutherford B. Hayes, James Garfield, Grover Cleveland, Teddy Roosevelt, William H. Taft, Calvin Coolidge, Herbert Hoover, Franklin D. Roosevelt, Richard Nixon, and Gerald Ford. 

Bush is closely related to the king of Albania and has kinship with every member of the British royal family and the House of Windsor. He is related to 20 British Dukes, the 13th cousin of Britain&#8217;s Queen Mother, and of her daughter Queen Elizabeth. He is 13th cousin once removed from Prince Charles and has direct descent from King Henry III, Charles II, and Edward I of England. Through the House of Windsor and King Henry III, the Bush&#8217;s and Bill Clinton are genetically related as well. 

By placing bloodline members on both sides of America&#8217;s faux political dichotomy, the old monarchs have guaranteed their right to throne under the guise of democratic elections. Back in 1996 we see the same tactic as &#8220;Democrat&#8221; Bill Clinton defeated &#8220;Republican&#8221; Bob Dole, his cousin. 

*"None are more hopelessly enslaved than those who falsely believe they are free."* *- Goethe*
*Land of the free? whoever told you that is your enemy!*


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 26, 2008)

TEUFELHuNDEN - THAT IS SOME POWERFUL INFORMATION!!!! Thanks. When I return from vacation I am going to look into the information you provided. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll save you the time Kitty............he's absolutely right.


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 26, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Here ya go crazy:
> 
> Ring of Power - Parts 1-5 - Sprword.com
> Ring of Power - Parts 6-10 - Sprword.com
> ...



check out loose change. My friends always talk about it.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 26, 2008)

smokingbot said:


> check out loose change. My friends always talk about it.


Seen it like 5 times man...


----------



## email468 (Feb 26, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> I'll save you the time Kitty............he's absolutely right.


yes he is - in fact if you go back enough generations we are all cousins.

The longer the time scale, the more shared ancestors so going back to Charlemagne would reveal MANY of us are distant cousins of distant cousins. And I think we all know the intermarrying going on between all the royal houses so again, no surprise there are many, many relatives. They were also wealthy so had the best healthcare available so survived longer and had more children. 

So you are right, it is not a coincidence or chance, the fact that relatives of ancient ancestors are voted into office is exactly what DNA tells us to expect. In fact, you and I may share these bloodlines - oh the horror!

So if you are looking at 10-15 generations - that is a lot! To give you a degree of scale - 32 generations takes you back to Jesus' time.

The biggest news here is that we don't know it and are surprised by these facts. Every human being on earth has ancestors in common! We are all cousins.


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Feb 29, 2008)

Loose Change - was great as well as Loose Change Final Cut


----------



## mexiblunt (Feb 29, 2008)

I watched a show on history channel a while back that was talking bout the slave days and so forth. The had on thier show tina turner, morgan freeman, criss rock, and a bunch of other who did dna sample and most all found out even they had 30% or more caucasian in thier blood lines. was pretty interesting but yeah.

Would be intersting to know if barrack obama did as well, tho I believe his parents still live in africa if that means anything.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 4, 2008)

I am God.. that's the conspiracy


----------



## tckfui (Mar 4, 2008)

what about hitlers escape to middle earth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ... with the vikings!!!!!!1















yup some people believe it


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 4, 2008)

And Elvis is still alive..


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 4, 2008)

Don't forget Tupac is alive as well smoking blunts with Elvis and Big E


----------



## tckfui (Mar 4, 2008)

elvis is indeed alive, and you guessed it in center earth!!!


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a question - What happen to Hitler? I don't believe he died during the war. What do you guys think?


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 5, 2008)

Supposedly Hitler lived for like another 15-20 years afer the war, but who knows man. At least his ass is dead and gone now.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 5, 2008)

I dont know but hes defiently dead now, he would be over 100  
last year they arrested a few of his relatives not to far from me, they were his nephews... why they arrested them... I dont know


----------



## devilwacause (Mar 5, 2008)

Well considering hitler had many different problems (medical and psychological) I doubt he would have survived much longer than a decade after the war. He had an advanced form of syphilis which is known to kill (though most have 40+ years after infection if they arent cured today) among many things including heart problems and in the later years of the war, signs of Parkinsons were evident in Hitler. So as far as Hitler surviving the war...we'll never know...chances he lived very long after it...very very slim.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 5, 2008)

hahaha!!! hitler had mutant syphilis


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah and a serious meth problem. He used to inject hisself up to 12 times a day with that shit. That explains all of his sweaty rants and crazy habits.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 5, 2008)

nooo!!!! they didnt even have meth back then silly billy!!!


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 5, 2008)

Um dude......the Nazis invented meth. Hitlers scientists gave it to the Nazi soliders so they could fight and march for days on end.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 5, 2008)

nooo!!!! NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it cant be!!!!!!!!!!! NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thats pretty nutso. it seems the worlds goverments just crank out intense crazy drugs


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah if they're not inventing them they're helping import them.


----------



## devilwacause (Mar 5, 2008)

True the Nazi's did invent meth and give it to their soldiers, but Hitler (according to researchers) himself was not addicted to meth. He was a hypochondriac and from time to time was prescribed amphetamines by his doctor but researchers believe that he never suffered from a strong addiction to those substances. You gotta realize something - Hitler HATED narcotics (irony in pumping up his soldiers...). He would stop taking medications if they produced narcotic effects on him because he had a fear of early death. That is recorded in his own journals.


----------



## email468 (Mar 5, 2008)

devilwacause said:


> True the Nazi's did invent meth and give it to their soldiers, but Hitler (according to researchers) himself was not addicted to meth. He was a hypochondriac and from time to time was prescribed amphetamines by his doctor but researchers believe that he never suffered from a strong addiction to those substances. You gotta realize something - Hitler HATED narcotics (irony in pumping up his soldiers...). He would stop taking medications if they produced narcotic effects on him because he had a fear of early death. That is recorded in his own journals.


Yep. And even the slim evidence that he took amphetamines isn't as documented as everyone is led to believe. While there is evidence that he did take speed, it is scanty and sometimes conflicting. 

So while it seems likely and there is some evidence that Hitler did some speed from time to time, there is no definitive proof.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 5, 2008)

OK guys...I have to disagree here. I have seen on NUMEROUS History Channel, NGC, and other related chanells, that Hitler DID have a meth problem. Also a quick Google search will reveal the same results. Now if all of these sources are wrong, then someone needs to clue them in. And don't even start with the "just because it's on TV or the internet does not make it true bit"...I know this.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 5, 2008)

Adolf Hitler and methamphetamine




> From 1942, the Nazi leader Adolf Hitler received daily injections of methamphetamine from his personal physician, Dr Theodor Morell. Hitler's ailments have been attributed to everything from tertiary syphilis to Parkinson's disease. But many of The Führer's clinical signs and symptoms may have been caused by his exotic drug regimen.


Methamphetamine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




> From 1942 until his death in 1945, Adolf Hitler was given daily intravenous injections of methamphetamine by his personal physician, Theodor Morell as a treatment for depression and fatigue.


CRYSTAL METH ADDICTION RECOVERY TREATMENT Support Help Ice Jib Crank Speed Methamphetamine Cooking poems users pictures addiction




> It was first synthesized in Japan and was commonly used by Adolf Hitler and German pilots and soldiers in WW II.


I could keep this up for hours, but you get the idea.


----------



## email468 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ernie - it is not the AMOUNT of evidence it is the QUALITY. I will never stop saying that in as many ways as i possibly can. Besides, what if each website used the SAME source for their information - then you might as well have just quoted that single source. A single legitimate source is more persuasive than a hundred here say sources (to me anyway).

Besides, I did say it is most likely Hitler took amphetamines. But we will probably never be certain since we don't have his body to examine.

When the evidence isn't conclusive, "most likely" is about as good as gets - at least until more evidence is presented.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 5, 2008)

Fair enough


----------



## email468 (Mar 5, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Fair enough


had a pedantic moment there (happens often but you probably noticed)


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 10, 2008)

Then what the fuck is this all about? Drugs in the drinking water of 41 million Americans?


> (March 9) - A vast array of pharmaceuticals &#8212; including antibiotics, anti-convulsants, mood stabilizers and sex hormones &#8212; have been found in the drinking water supplies of at least 41 million Americans, an Associated Press investigation shows.


Probe Finds Drugs in Drinking Water - AOL News


----------



## email468 (Mar 10, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Then what the fuck is this all about? Drugs in the drinking water of 41 million Americans?
> 
> 
> Probe Finds Drugs in Drinking Water - AOL News


Does this mean the DEA will be arresting the water treatment plant workers/owners for distribution?


----------



## hom36rown (Mar 12, 2008)

I try to be as skeptical as possible about conspiracy theories, but that movie loose change just goes on and on with the evidence...I just dont understand who planned and orchestrated the whole thing...i mean hundreds of people would have to be involved, pretty crazy. Like the burning of the reichstag all over again...time to revolt???


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 12, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> I just dont understand who planned and orchestrated the whole thing


Spark a fatty, have a read, and get ready to look at things from another perspective:

Timeline of the Rothschild family


----------



## hom36rown (Mar 13, 2008)

thats some heavy shit man...i'm not sure what to think about all that. I went to the rothschild website.....it didnt mention anything about controlling the world


----------



## ozstone (Mar 13, 2008)

Im not sure without searching this entire thread but has this Conspiracy been discussed?

Paul is dead - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ozstone (Mar 13, 2008)

Or This One

GrandConspiracy.com - Conspiracies and Cover Ups


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 14, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> OK I'll start us off........
> 
> 9/11 was an inside job. Anybody who is not legally blind, and has watched the towers collapse can see this.


yea i believe that as well. i was in the bronx with my pops while he was on this really tall skyscraper. and i was takin a piss when i sall the first plane hit. and its all for money. its really sad all thoes ppl lost their lives. but its not really Bush for thoes ppl who think its him. he is just a pawn. wake up ppl stop watchin TV and read.


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 14, 2008)

Reprogammed said:


> I like the Umbrella Man theory.
> In the Zapruder film, an umbrella is displayed, on a clear day, a split second before JFK bites it.
> Signal? Gunbrella?


whats the umbrella theory?


----------



## hom36rown (Mar 14, 2008)

its the theory that an umbrella shot JFK i think jp


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 14, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> its the theory that an umbrella shot JFK i think jp


 
i mean whats the whole part about an umbrella appearing?


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 14, 2008)

Umbrella Man (JFK assassination) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 14, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Umbrella Man (JFK assassination) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


ooooooh ok


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm sure all agree the government is responsible for JFK's death including his Son and countless of other important figures around the world.


----------



## snaps (Mar 17, 2008)

damn, i just finished reading the whole thread. Ernie, i think the best place to be from what i read regarding 12-21-12 would be Antarctica. somewhere like Mcmurdo station. i personally have already started gathering my things. i will be in New Zealand from November until January, Christchurch to be exact, that will make the jump to Antarctica easier if need be. I believe from what i have read that there will a pole shift, and after the poles shift USA will be where the north pole is now. It will be impossible to live life in the united states after the shift. Google "pole shift" and find evidence that the poles have shifted at least three times in the earths life and possibly up to ten times. it is believed to be the reason that the city of Atlantis was destroyed. 
Anyways, this thread has been very entertaining and eye opening. thanks everyone.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm glad you enjoyed it my friend. It's nice to get some positive feedback every now and then.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 18, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> OK I'll start us off........
> 
> 9/11 was an inside job. Anybody who is not legally blind, and has watched the towers collapse can see this.


I'm with stupid ^


----------



## PlantWhisperer (Mar 17, 2009)

watch a movie called END GAME by alex jones i think its on google video. you can find it. it's basically showing some really interesting stuff. haha i don't even really want to mention what it's about. you'll like it though.


----------



## GreenUpMySleeves (Apr 19, 2009)

Alex Jones' work is based on kernels of truth shrouded in speculation. He discredits anyone who uses logical analysis to come to a formulated, well-documented conclusion (i.e., Mike Ruppert). Anyone that buys into his propaganda is just as foolhardy as those who gobble up what main stream media feeds them. Research the stuff for yourself, folks. Read the DOD directives, the H.R. bills, Congressional bills, bills on the Senate floor, etc. for yourselves and make your own conclusions. It is painstaking and sometimes dry, but reading between the lines is a gift that is learned, so be vigilant. 

GUMS


----------



## Microdizzey (Apr 23, 2009)

Cannabolic said:


> yea i believe that as well. i was in the bronx with my pops while he was on this really tall skyscraper. and i was takin a piss when i sall the first plane hit. and its all for money. its really sad all thoes ppl lost their lives. but its not really Bush for thoes ppl who think its him. he is just a pawn. wake up ppl stop watchin TV and read.


Thank you.


----------



## Dfunk (Apr 26, 2009)

I thought this conspiracy up earlier when trying to figure out any kind of reason for the government to induce a pandemic. Why would they want kill us...dosen't make any sense. Anyway here it is: Most of the uprise against the government in this country would come from young people right? What better way to shape a country for the future your way then to kill the dissent, leave the kids in shock & fear so they'll do exactly what you want them to, leave the older people alone because they'll die soon anyway & bingo you have a generation of children who will grow up to be government pawns completely dependant & obdient. No one would be able to pin it on them either...just a series of unfortunate events. I thought it was a pretty decent conspiracy theory...how about you all?


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 26, 2009)

9/11 was in inside job for sure


----------

